# Hive got you under my skin



## Goldmoon

Here we have our new home away from home. The hive is my family. Make yourselves at home!


----------



## Blackrat

Ooh. A new Hive... I wonder...


----------



## megamania

heh


----------



## Blackrat

Anyways. I need help from you guys who speak english as your first language. Does title "Regent Chancellor" sound silly?


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats all the food in the Hive*


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

*Drinks all the beer in the hive.*


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Anyways. I need help from you guys who speak english as your first language. Does title "Regent Chancellor" sound silly?



It's not ideal.

Hmm it doesn't sound right regent being someone who takes the place of a member of a royal family.

Acting Chancellor
Interim Chancellor

hmm those still aren't satisfactory but i'll have a think


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

* appreciates the new hive *



Blackrat said:


> Anyways. I need help from you guys who speak English as your first language. Does title "Regent Chancellor" sound silly?




What's wrong with Arch Chancellor?


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> It's not ideal.
> 
> Hmm it doesn't sound right regent being someone who takes the place of a member of a royal family.
> 
> Acting Chancellor
> Interim Chancellor
> 
> hmm those still aren't satisfactory but i'll have a think



Yeah, that's what I thought too. I've been now going through old roman titles in search of a suitable substitute.


Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> What's wrong with Arch Chancellor?




'Cause the person is just holding the position until a real chancellor can be selected with proper proceedings...


----------



## megamania

Goldmoon said:


> Here we have our new home away from home. The hive is my family. Make yourselves at home!




we all need homes away from home........





sorry if anything I said last weekend was taken out of context.....  life got to me.   Yeah i know.... it always does.    Anyway- this is your Hive.... enjoy


----------



## Goldmoon

megamania said:


> we all need homes away from home........
> 
> 
> sorry if anything I said last weekend was taken out of context..... life got to me. Yeah i know.... it always does. Anyway- this is your Hive.... enjoy




No Mega, this is _our_ hive. *HUG*


----------



## megamania

Hugs back..... don't mind the wandering hand...... ..... [Goldmoon puts me in an Indian Deathlock.....]






anyway.... I'm not looking to turn this into a thing about me.   I just wanted to apoligize to everyone.   I have.... issues and I have ISSUES.   Trying to work on the ISSUES so that the other issues can work their way out as they do for everyone else.

Fru's timing was VERY bad as my ISSUES were beginning to build up.



Anyway- game on.   Still working on my Storyhour as an army of Dolgrims lead by Dolgaunts, evil cultists and a nasty Black Dragon invade the dwarven home of the Elderich family to steal the treasure there even as the Siberys Seven have just discovered there is no treasure left as it was spent on an aircraft sized airship.    (to top it off, they will have to pay unpaid depts to the banks leading to strange storys later....)


----------



## megamania

Blackrat said:


> Anyways. I need help from you guys who speak english as your first language. Does title "Regent Chancellor" sound silly?




Maybe Trans-Chancellor?

Latin Trans means "to move" if memory is correct.   This is a chancellor in movement.....   



What's that Al?   Oh yeah-   "I don't know.  I'm making this up as we go."


----------



## Blackrat

megamania said:


> Maybe Trans-Chancellor?
> 
> Latin Trans means "to move" if memory is correct.   This is a chancellor in movement.....
> 
> 
> 
> What's that Al?   Oh yeah-   "I don't know.  I'm making this up as we go."




Heh. That does sound like an intrigueing title. At least it'd be a new one 

But, I decided to go with Consul instead. It gives a good vibes as a meaning of someone who has the power of an emperor, but really isn't one...

And he will use an additional title of Imperator also, which means originally more like a sovereign general than an emperor.

So it's Consul Imperator as a whole. Technically, it doesn't make any sense since both words have nearly the same connotation


----------



## Phaezen

Evening Hive!


----------



## Achan hiArusa

I've never understood the Hive, and isn't the old one supposed to be locked before a new one starts?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Achan hiArusa said:


> I've never understood the Hive



Great, that's the first step in understanding the Hive!

<insert random Mystery Men quote here>



Achan hiArusa said:


> and isn't the old one supposed to be locked before a new one starts?



No, the old one is supposed to stop and a new one started once we reach 1000 posts, and then it's eventually locked when a mod notices it.


----------



## megamania

....and even then we don't always stop at 1000...... usually by 1010 we are stymied (we are never stopped....NEVER!).


----------



## megamania

Anyway.... shortly I go to the closest thing we have to a game store in southern VT.   Northshire Bookstore.   A friend of mine wants to check out the comicbook TPB that are there.   Its in the same area as DnD so I'll look at stuff there also.

Got two segments of Storyhour done.  Nothing fancy.... Dolgrims are invading.  Most everyone is without armor and only two had weapons on hand.   made for a tougher battle in the end.   Now for the Dolgaunts, cultists and the Dragon!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Drive by HIVing.

It's cool Mega.  Things always tend to hit at the wrong time..    My mom always said "that's how god words" since she seems to benifit from the timing of random events.  I don't, and most of the world doesn't (except if they saw the event coming and took time to make themselves benefit from it).

Anyways, I'm out of here...  I gotto go to the slave pit... i mean work.


----------



## Blackrat

Hah! I have corrupted another soul. That third hot redhead who still speaks to me just joined ENWorld .

That's my Girlfriend's Best Friend. Not the "other" friend.
(If you're reading this, frankly my dear, it's none of your business . I'll tell you about it one day, but now's not the time)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Hah! I have corrupted another soul. That third hot redhead who still speaks to me just joined ENWorld .
> 
> That's my Girlfriend's Best Friend. Not the "other" friend.




Giggity


----------



## Wereserpent

My love for you is like loving rivers of loving love.


----------



## Aeson

Remember me mentioning a woman I was working with? Her month with us is up. She'll be back in a few weeks though. She's going back to her day shift and also going on vacation to Kenya to visit her boyfriend. As she was leaving last night she hugged me good bye. She walked up with her arms stretched out. She gave me a nice big hug and appeared not to want to let go. Maybe it was just my perceptions.  I didn't see her hug the other two men in the office either.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Remember me mentioning a woman I was working with? Her month with us is up. She'll be back in a few weeks though. She's going back to her day shift and also going on vacation to Kenya to visit her boyfriend. As she was leaving last night she hugged me good bye. She walked up with her arms stretched out. She gave me a nice big hug and appeared not to want to let go. Maybe it was just my perceptions.  I didn't see her hug the other two men in the office either.




*Glomps Aeson*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I remember getting a long hug by a woman who didn't seem to want to let go...

OK, she _was_ in a security guard's uniform, and it _may_ have been more like a submission hold, but I don't remember much after that.  According to my doctor, I seem to have a little brain damage from an event I don't remember in which oxygen was cut off from my brain for a minute or so...


----------



## Aeson

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I remember getting a long hug by a woman who didn't seem to want to let go...
> 
> OK, she _was_ in a security guard's uniform, and it _may_ have been more like a submission hold, but I don't remember much after that.  According to my doctor, I seem to have a little brain damage from an event I don't remember in which oxygen was cut off from my brain for a minute or so...



Do we even want to know how that started?



Galeros said:


> *Glomps Aeson*



thankfully she didn't do that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aeson said:


> Do we even want to know how that started?




Well, if you ever find out, let _me_ know!


----------



## Knightfall

A new thread! Created by Goldmoon no less!

Hivetastic!


----------



## Darkness

Knightfall said:


> A new thread! Created by Goldmoon no less!
> 
> Hivetastic!



Right, Hive got to say this is a good thread title.


----------



## Knightfall

Darkness said:


> Right, Hive got to say this is a good thread title.



Heh. Heh.

Good one.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Hello new hive says the newboy  Hopefully being Newboy means I get trained as an assassin...

*Sets up Hospitality table of Infinite Nibbles, and Never Emptied Drinks Cabinet*

Been working on some new magic items.


----------



## Aeson

Bold or Stupid said:


> Hello new hive says the newboy  Hopefully being Newboy means I get trained as an assassin...
> 
> *Sets up Hospitality table of Infinite Nibbles, and Never Emptied Drinks Cabinet*
> 
> Been working on some new magic items.



You think we'll eat food offered by you after claiming to want training as an assassin?


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Aeson said:


> You think we'll eat food offered by you after claiming to want training as an assassin?




heheh. *Eats several nibbles*

Look perfectly safe.

*Collapses*

Joke?


----------



## Shabe

*quickly pokes the Hive and runs out again*


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


>




ROFL

Afternoon Hive!

Have just returned from a 2 hour walk in the mountains, some awesome views .  Memo to self must get a decent digital camera.


----------



## Goldmoon

You ever have one of those moments where you feel it's one of the top ten moments of your life? Well last night was _not_ one of those moments. I've been spending time with Rebecca again since I've been at her base for awhile. I've even stayed in her pod a few times so I dont have to sleep in a tent. Last night I told her that I really liked her andI wanted to see where this could go. She told me that I need to pick a side. She won't be with me until I commit to women only. I have to say that kind of hurt me. I don't see why it should matter to her. I mean, if we were to be together I would be with women only as long as I was with her. It makes no sense to me.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> You ever have one of those moments where you feel it's one of the top ten moments of your life? Well last night was _not_ one of those moments. I've been spending time with Rebecca again since I've been at her base for awhile. I've even stayed in her pod a few times so I dont have to sleep in a tent. Last night I told her that I really liked her andI wanted to see where this could go. She told me that I need to pick a side. She won't be with me until I commit to women only. I have to say that kind of hurt me. I don't see why it should matter to her. I mean, if we were to be together I would be with women only as long as I was with her. It makes no sense to me.



Now we know we haven't seen much of you lately.

I wasn't aware of a bi/lesbian divide. I wonder if there is a bi/gay divide where gay men would refuse to be with a bisexual man if he didn't commit to being only with men. I guess there would be some like that. 

It's almost what I've been told. I won't date you unless you're a good Christian man. same principle. I'd have to give up the possibility of belief in anything else other than God. You would have to give up men. i imagine that would mean giving up looking at them as well. 

the advice I've been given and I'll give it to you. Don't change yourself for anyone but you. You have to make the choice to be with women only because that's what you want to do. She shouldn't ask you to make a choice. It's not her right. 

Do what makes you happy. It sounds at least for now that this would not make you happy. Take some time and think about it.

Is being with other women okay? Or do you have to be committed to her?


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive!

Oooh, Goldmoon, I am not quite sure what to say.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> You ever have one of those moments where you feel it's one of the top ten moments of your life? Well last night was _not_ one of those moments. I've been spending time with Rebecca again since I've been at her base for awhile. I've even stayed in her pod a few times so I dont have to sleep in a tent. Last night I told her that I really liked her andI wanted to see where this could go. She told me that I need to pick a side. She won't be with me until I commit to women only. I have to say that kind of hurt me. I don't see why it should matter to her. I mean, if we were to be together I would be with women only as long as I was with her. It makes no sense to me.



I am sorry to hear that Goldie. That sort of bigotry is one of the few things that get on my nerves. I wish I could offer you some comfort, but there are hard choices to be made and all I can say is, talk with her. Explain your views. Tell her those last three sentenses of what you wrote, afterall, they are the only things that should matter.


Aeson said:


> Now we know we haven't seen much of you lately.
> 
> I wasn't aware of a bi/lesbian divide. I wonder if there is a bi/gay divide where gay men would refuse to be with a bisexual man if he didn't commit to being only with men. I guess there would be some like that.



Unfortunately, yes there is.


> the advice I've been given and I'll give it to you. Don't change yourself for anyone but you. You have to make the choice to be with women only because that's what you want to do. She shouldn't ask you to make a choice. It's not her right.



As much as I agree with you Aeson, world just doesn't work like that. There are times when some choices are forced on you. All I can say is, is an old saying: This too shall pass.


----------



## Aeson

Sorry. Debating something I have no right to debate.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Now we know we haven't seen much of you lately.
> 
> I wasn't aware of a bi/lesbian divide. I wonder if there is a bi/gay divide where gay men would refuse to be with a bisexual man if he didn't commit to being only with men. I guess there would be some like that.
> 
> It's almost what I've been told. I won't date you unless you're a good Christian man. same principle. I'd have to give up the possibility of belief in anything else other than God. You would have to give up men. i imagine that would mean giving up looking at them as well.
> 
> the advice I've been given and I'll give it to you. Don't change yourself for anyone but you. You have to make the choice to be with women only because that's what you want to do. She shouldn't ask you to make a choice. It's not her right.
> 
> Do what makes you happy. It sounds at least for now that this would not make you happy. Take some time and think about it.
> 
> Is being with other women okay? Or do you have to be committed to her?




I wasnt aware of one either, at least not a serious one. Some of the more vocal gay-rights activests are like that but not too many. I guess I was just really surprised by her saying that. If I were to be with her, I'd be committed only to her so in essence I would be committing to women only for as long as we're together. We're going to talk it about it some more tonight if I'm still here.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I wasnt aware of one either, at least not a serious one. Some of the more vocal gay-rights activests are like that but not too many. I guess I was just really surprised by her saying that. If I were to be with her, I'd be committed only to her so in essence I would be committing to women only for as long as we're together. We're going to talk it about it some more tonight if I'm still here.



Maybe that's what she meant. You had to commit to her which is understandable. With time and communication I'm sure you'll both work it out. If it's meant to be then it will happen. 

I will be both happy and sad at the same time.


----------



## Wereserpent

*Hugs Goldmoon*

I hope that helps.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Sorry. Debating something I have no right to debate.




Was it about the last part of my last message? I know I have some controversial views . Anyways, I would actually like to know what it was you said, so would you PM it to me? You know I respect your opinions, and I'm sorry if I sounded like I berated you...


----------



## Aeson

*kisses Galeros*


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> *kisses Galeros*




Tee hee.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Was it about the last part of my last message? I know I have some controversial views . Anyways, I would actually like to know what it was you said, so would you PM it to me? You know I respect your opinions, and I'm sorry if I sounded like I berated you...



It was about the last part of your message. I didn't want to get in a debate about things like that while still discussing Goldmoon's issue.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> Oooh, Goldmoon, I am not quite sure what to say.




It's OK Galeros, I'll work it out. *Hug* 



Blackrat said:


> I am sorry to hear that Goldie. That sort of bigotry is one of the few things that get on my nerves. I wish I could offer you some comfort, but there are hard choices to be made and all I can say is, talk with her. Explain your views. Tell her those last three sentenses of what you wrote, afterall, they are the only things that should matter.




I'm trying to juggle career and love life and I got thrown a curve. I'm not giving up on this. Like I said, we're getting together tonight and I'm sleeping in her pod. We'll have pleanty of time to talk about it.



Aeson said:


> Sorry. Debating something I have no right to debate.




It's OK Aeson, I welcome your opinions.



Aeson said:


> Maybe that's what she meant. You had to commit to her which is understandable. With time and communication I'm sure you'll both work it out. If it's meant to be then it will happen.
> 
> I will be both happy and sad at the same time.




Thank you.



Galeros said:


> *Hugs Goldmoon*
> 
> I hope that helps.




Thanks Galeros! *hug*


----------



## Aeson

What kind of pod? Are you a pod person now? What have you done with the real Goldmoon? We want her back.


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon, tough break that, I hope you can work it out with her.  Life is crazy and we all deserve a little happy sometimes.

Now if I could only find mine...


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I'm trying to juggle career and love life and I got thrown a curve. I'm not giving up on this. Like I said, we're getting together tonight and I'm sleeping in her pod. We'll have pleanty of time to talk about it.



Some times one will often lose out to the other when trying for a career and a love life. Communication is key. Talking while in your alien pod will help. Make sure your evil overlords know the rest of us won't go without a fight.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> I'm trying to juggle career and love life and I got thrown a curve. I'm not giving up on this. Like I said, we're getting together tonight and I'm sleeping in her pod. We'll have pleanty of time to talk about it.



Well, that sounds like the right way to go... Besides, if all goes well, your little pilot girl will give you a flight to remember, you know what I mean, wink wink, nudge nudge...

Fly high girl


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> What kind of pod? Are you a pod person now? What have you done with the real Goldmoon? We want her back.




The Army Offices here live in small trailers called pods. They have a room to theirselves but share a bathroom. The rule is that females cant go in male rooms and vice versa. Lucky for me I like women.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Some times one will often lose out to the other when trying for a career and a love life. Communication is key. Talking while in your alien pod will help. Make sure your evil overlords know the rest of us won't go without a fight.




What kind of girl do you think I am? Theyre not taking over us...I'm taking over them. Hopefully, they will welcome their new Amazon Overlord.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Well, that sounds like the right way to go... Besides, if all goes well, your little pilot girl will give you a flight to remember, you know what I mean, wink wink, nudge nudge...
> 
> Fly high girl




You know, as Looooooong as it's been for me, I'll try to ahve willpower. I wont sleep with her until she accepts me for who I am and not try to change me.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Lucky for me I like women.




Well, that works out well.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> The Army Offices here live in small trailers called pods. They have a room to theirselves but share a bathroom. The rule is that females cant go in male rooms and vice versa. Lucky for me I like women.



So was there giggity or is she making you wait?


Goldmoon said:


> What kind of girl do you think I am? Theyre not taking over us...I'm taking over them. Hopefully, they will welcome their new Amazon Overlord.



I think you're the kind of girl that goes slack jaw over a hottie in a flight suit. That's how they get you.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I think you're the kind of girl that goes slack jaw over a hottie in a flight suit. That's how they get you.




Me too.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Me too.



You go slack jaw over hotties in flight suits and that's how they got you?


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> So was there giggity or is she making you wait?




We've kissed but nothing more than that. I've actually been making her wait.



Aeson said:


> I think you're the kind of girl that goes slack jaw over a hottie in a flight suit. That's how they get you.




Thats what I want them to think.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> We've kissed but nothing more than that. I've actually been making her wait.




*mumble* and we haven't kissed yet.


Goldmoon said:


> Thats what I want them to think.



So you have everything under control.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> You go slack jaw over hotties in flight suits and that's how they got you?




Sure.

I mean, I do like cake.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> *mumble* and we haven't kissed yet.
> 
> So you have everything under control.




I hope I have everything under control. My self-control is wearing thin and she's sooooooo good looking.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> I hope I have everything under control. My self-control is wearing thin and she's sooooooo good looking.




Cheesecake can help with that.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I hope I have everything under control. My self-control is wearing thin and she's sooooooo good looking.



Resistance is not futile. 


Galeros said:


> Cheesecake can help with that.



Did I happen to mention I have some cheesecake?


----------



## Wereserpent

aeson said:


> Did I happen to mention I have some cheesecake?




nom nom nom nom


----------



## Aeson

Is it me or does it seem Goldmoon always shows up when I can't really spend time chatting with her? I'm either at work, leaving for work or as now should be going to bed. 

One of my gaming groups is trying to figure out if they're going to play tonight or go to the movies. If they decide to go to the movies I asked them to call me to make sure I have enough time to wake up and get ready.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> nom nom nom nom



Not for you.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Is it me or does it seem Goldmoon always shows up when I can't really spend time chatting with her? I'm either at work, leaving for work or as now should be going to bed.




And it seems you always show up when I can not be here.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Cheesecake can help with that.




It could help her for sure, not that she needs it. If she had cheesecake, I would be her slave.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> And it seems you always show up when I can not be here.



I'm almost always here. I appear to be the most prolific poster since Rev was banned. I think I should hardwire into the hive.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I'm almost always here. I appear to be the most prolific poster since Rev was banned. I think I should hardwire into the hive.




I still seem to miss you a lot.

I guess because when you are on is when I am sleeping. I mostly catch you in the morning.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Is it me or does it seem Goldmoon always shows up when I can't really spend time chatting with her? I'm either at work, leaving for work or as now should be going to bed.
> 
> One of my gaming groups is trying to figure out if they're going to play tonight or go to the movies. If they decide to go to the movies I asked them to call me to make sure I have enough time to wake up and get ready.




Well, I am on the other side of the world. There's always Email.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I still seem to miss you a lot.
> 
> I guess because when you are on is when I am sleeping. I mostly catch you in the morning.



I'm on when I'm awake which is at night and the morning. I have a hard time getting on at work until after 2am and I'm not even supposed to be. I spend the morning getting caught up and then for a few minutes before work in the evening if I have time. 

I'm surprised you miss me. Until now it was mostly *eats all the food in the hive*.lol I'm glad you're spending more time actually talking with us. 


Goldmoon said:


> Well, I am on the other side of the world. There's always Email.



I know. You don't always answer my emails.


----------



## Aeson

Looks like the gang chose to game rather than go to a movie. I guess that means I can stay up later. Of course that means I may have to go help my parents. They're cleaning out some old junk they didn't take with them when they moved. Since I'm planning to move in the near future the stuff has to go sooner rather than later.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I'm on when I'm awake which is at night and the morning. I have a hard time getting on at work until after 2am and I'm not even supposed to be. I spend the morning getting caught up and then for a few minutes before work in the evening if I have time.
> 
> I'm surprised you miss me. Until now it was mostly *eats all the food in the hive*.lol I'm glad you're spending more time actually talking with us.




Of course I miss you.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Of course I miss you.



Awww. 

 No offense but now if only I could get a woman to miss me like that.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Awww.
> 
> No offense but now if only I could get a woman to miss me like that.




Me too.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm surprised you miss me. Until now it was mostly *eats all the food in the hive*.lol I'm glad you're spending more time actually talking with us.
> I know. You don't always answer my emails.




I am also glad youre spending more time with us Galeros.

I know I dont respond to them all but I get the important ones.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> I am also glad youre spending more time with us Galeros.




Hooray!


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I am also glad youre spending more time with us Galeros.
> 
> I know I dont respond to them all but I get the important ones.



They're from me. They should all be important. HA!


----------



## Goldmoon

All right Hive, I'm going to go get cleaned up and go over to Rebecca's pod. I'll talk to you all later.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Hooray!



I bet she misses you when you're not around.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> All right Hive, I'm going to go get cleaned up and go over to Rebecca's pod. I'll talk to you all later.



Don't do anything I would do.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> All right Hive, I'm going to go get cleaned up and go over to Rebecca's pod. I'll talk to you all later.




BAI BEE.



Aeson said:


> I bet she misses you when you're not around.




Maybe.



Aeson said:


> Don't do anything I would do.




Same goes for me.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> BAI BEE.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> Same goes for me.



What? Not eat all the food?

j/k


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> What? Not eat all the food?
> 
> j/k




Well yeah, that food is for me.


----------



## Aeson

So Galeros, entertain me before I drift off to sleep. Tell me more about yourself.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> So Galeros, entertain me before I drift off to sleep. Tell me more about yourself.




i liek mudkipz...

Okay, I am a 20 year old guy who is currently a Junior in College. I hope to get my degree in Information Science. I like Anime(Duh!), Dragonlance, Video Games(I have a Wii), The Wheel of Time series of books, TTRPGs(Another Duh!). I am Asexual, but I have already brought that up before.

I still do have a desire to find a partner, preferrably someone who is also Asexual.

I am also a Teetotal and I consider myself a Childfree individual, that is, I have no desire for children.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> i liek mudkipz...
> 
> Okay, I am a 20 year old guy who is currently a Junior in College. I hope to get my degree in Information Science. I like Anime(Duh!), Dragonlance, Video Games(I have a Wii), The Wheel of Time series of books, TTRPGs(Another Duh!). I am Asexual, but I have already brought that up before.
> 
> I still do have a desire to find a partner, preferrably someone who is also Asexual.
> 
> I am also a Teetotal and I consider myself a Childfree individual, that is, I have no desire for children.



Does it matter what gender the partner is? I assume you have no preference 

Are you going to be a programmer? maybe I can get you a job if you were in my area.

The teetotaler is new. I think I had gotten most everything else before. Have you drank before and decided not to again or never touch the stuff? 

No booze, no sex, no kids. That's 3 huge money drains you don't have to worry about.


----------



## megamania

welcome to the Hive then Childfree individual known as Galeros the Consumer


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Does it matter what gender the partner is? I assume you have no preference
> 
> Are you going to be a programmer? maybe I can get you a job if you were in my area.
> 
> The teetotaler is new. I think I had gotten most everything else before. Have you drank before and decided not to again or never touch the stuff?
> 
> No booze, no sex, no kids. That's 3 huge money drains you don't have to worry about.




On Gender: I am going to say I would prefer female. If only because I am unsure how my family would react to me being with a guy.

On Career: Nah, I want to get my Masters in Library Science, so I want to be a Librarian. Being a Librarian is practically an IT job these days though, hence why the Bachelors degree is called "Information Science". Yeah, I am sort of doubling up on the library degrees there. The good thing is I can get a job in a library even with just my Bachelors.

I have never had any alcohol before, and I do not ever want to.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> No booze, no sex, no kids. That's 3 huge money drains you don't have to worry about.




Then came.... DnD



actually I went from averageing 200 a month on DnD to less than 20 dollars a month.   And I'm still broke!


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> welcome to the Hive then Childfree individual known as Galeros the Consumer




I try my best.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> Then came.... DnD
> 
> 
> 
> actually I went from averageing 200 a month on DnD to less than 20 dollars a month.   And I'm still broke!




Yup. Books, Manga, Video Games, and TTRPG stuff are my money sinks.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> I have never had any alcohol before, and I do not ever want to.




First Beer   age 3
Last beer  last night

First Wine  age 6
Last Wine age six as I spit it out (placed my grape jiuce next to mother's wine)

First Snaups (SP) age 21
Last      Age 21


I have never had "hard alcohol" (excluding the snaups nasty stuff) that was forced down my throat on my B-day


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> welcome to the Hive then Childfree individual known as Galeros the Consumer



He can say more than "heh". I've missed you. Welcome back. Now I must run. I'm already in bed and sleep beckons.


Galeros said:


> On Gender: I am going to say I would prefer female. If only because I am unsure how my family would react to me being with a guy.



To be honest the whole thing is fascinating to me. If you ever need to talk just shoot me a message. I can't promise to understand what you're feeling but I can listen.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> To be honest the whole thing is fascinating to me. If you ever need to talk just shoot me a message. I can't promise to understand what you're feeling but I can listen.




Okay, thanks man.

See ya later Aeson.


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Yup. Books, Manga, Video Games, and TTRPG stuff are my money sinks.




I'm slowly getting back into comicbooks.... one TPB a month



With 4e The only money I have spent this WHOLE year so far is Dungeon Tiles x3 and Eberron novels x4   soooooo..... less than 50 dollars


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> I'm slowly getting back into comicbooks.... one TPB a month




I am not very familiar with American Superhero Comic Books beyond what I get from Nerd Osmosis. I do know that the little individual comics that make up the TPB that are being released cost like $4.95 now right?



> With 4e The only money I have spent this WHOLE year so far is Dungeon Tiles x3 and Eberron novels x4   soooooo..... less than 50 dollars




The only money I have spent this year on TTRPG stuff is the Wheel of Time RPG and the advenure for it. The only two Wheel of Time RPG products ever released. I bought both at a Used Book Store for around $38 for both of them.


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> He can say more than "heh". I've missed you. Welcome back. Now I must run. I'm already in bed and sleep beckons..




welll yeah.... heh     I was still climbing out of my self-created hell hole

have a good nap.



Aeson said:


> To be honest the whole thing is fascinating to me. .




Mental Tangant:  I understand what he means but it isn't so strong a feeling as fascination which got my wee mind thinking about what was said by several co-workers and custumers at my jobs Thursday and Friday....

"You are such a laid-back easy going person whom I couldn't ever see being upset or mad."

heh (sorry Aeson)

Obviously they don't know the REAL me then.  Unfortunately you folks have seen the REAL me.   I doubt you understand me or my situation but you have seen it.


----------



## megamania

In the US Marvel and DC comics begin at 3.99 and yeah- can exceed 8 dollars easily.   TPB range from 15 to 50 (or higher).

This year I have gotten-

Secret Invasion 25 dollars / 17 thru Amazon

X-Men: Messiah Complex  30 / 22 thru Amazon

X-Men: House of M hard cover 40 at Northshire bookstore


----------



## megamania

I hear more and more about this series of books.   Seems like it must good.   There are about 9 books out now?


----------



## megamania

....................



heh


----------



## Phaezen

megamania said:


> ....................
> 
> 
> 
> heh



....................





hah?


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> I hear more and more about this series of books.   Seems like it must good.   There are about 9 books out now?




The Wheel of Time?

There are 12 books out now, but one(New Spring) is a prequel. The author, Robert Jordan died, so another Fantasy author, Brandon Sanderson is going to finish the series for him. The final book is being split into two books, so that means there will be 13 books in the main series.

They are good, Jordan does go overboard with descriptions of clothing, especially dresses, but the series is a good read. The 10th books seems to be universally regarded as terrible, but I heard the 11th book makes up for it. I am only on the 8th book now.


----------



## Darkness

Phaezen said:


> ....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hah?



....................





hm.


----------



## megamania

Maybe once I catch up on the books I have already bought i will look into those.










........ hee...hah.......     1970's TV show....?


----------



## Phaezen

Galeros said:


> The Wheel of Time?
> 
> There are 12 books out now, but one(New Spring) is a prequel. The author, Robert Jordan died, so another Fantasy author, Brandon Sanderson is going to finish the series for him. The final book is being split into two books, so that means there will be 13 books in the main series.
> 
> They are good, Jordan does go overboard with descriptions of clothing, especially dresses, but the series is a good read. The 10th books seems to be universally regarded as terrible, but I heard the 11th book makes up for it. I am only on the 8th book now.




Ofcourse it doesn't help that he spent too much time between novels writing second rate conan novels instead of finishing his masterpiece 

Yes, I am bitter about it


----------



## megamania

Phaezen said:


> David Muller
> 
> Disciple of Fifth Element. All editions of D&D are Awesome.






I knew a David Muller in High School..... a year behind me.  He was our Soccer Goalie for the one year he was at AMHS.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> Maybe once I catch up on the books I have already bought i will look into those.




I would recommend you try Used Book stores. That is where I bought all of mine except for the prequel. Oh, and there is also a guidebook called "Robert Jordan's The Wheel of Time" which is cool.


----------



## megamania

Nearing time for work.   I'm getting to hate working the two jobs




Have a good one folks


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> I would recommend you try Used Book stores. That is where I bought all of mine except for the prequel. Oh, and there is also a guidebook called "Robert Jordan's The Wheel of Time" which is cool.




What is it mainly about?


----------



## Phaezen

megamania said:


> I knew a David Muller in High School..... a year behind me.  He was our Soccer Goalie for the one year he was at AMHS.




Yes, I know Ihave a cliched name, but such is life.  Better than some names that are flying around this days.  At least my Grandmother didn't get her way......


----------



## Phaezen

megamania said:


> Nearing time for work.   I'm getting to hate working the two jobs
> 
> Have a good one folks




Have fun, and be glad that that having work is something you can complain about.  I have to remind myself about that from time to time.


----------



## Wereserpent

megamania said:


> What is it mainly about?




This is Taken from TVTropes Wiki.



> TVTropes Wiki
> 
> A series of books by Robert Jordan. Eleven are out, with the twelfth supposedly the last book. There is also a prequel book (New Spring), an overpriced 'Guide' consisting of a bunch of pretty pictures and information on lands that the plot will never visit,a First Person Shooter and an RPG.
> 
> Jordan died of amyloidosis in the middle of writing the twelfth, A Memory of Light. His wife and editor, Harriet McDougal, has chosen up-and-coming fantasy author Brandon Sanderson to complete the series based on copious notes left behind. The sheer number of dangling plot threads, however, makes it unlikely all of them were even intended to be resolved—supposedly to give a sense that the world continues after the story.
> 
> Then again, Robert Jordan said he would finish the story in Book 12, even if the publisher had to invent a new book format (Jordan's precise words were that book 12 will end the series, even 'if it's 20,000 pages long, Tor has to invent a new binding system, or it comes with its own library cart'). Sanderson confirmed that A Memory of Light will be an even bigger Doorstopper then the previous ones. Considering you can already smash someones head in with some of the others ...
> 
> In order, the series is as follows:
> Prequel: New Spring (expanded from a novella)
> Book One: The Eye of the World
> Book Two: The Great Hunt
> Book Three: The Dragon Reborn
> Book Four: The Shadow Rising
> Book Five: The Fires of Heaven
> Book Six: Lord of Chaos
> Book Seven: A Crown of Swords
> Book Eight: The Path of Daggers
> Book Nine: Winter's Heart
> Book Ten: Crossroads of Twilight
> Book Eleven: Knife of Dreams
> 
> Thousands of years ago, in the utopian Age of Legends, mage (Aes Sedai) scientists attempted to find and access a source of magic that could be channeled by both genders (see Functional Magic, below).
> 
> Good news: they found it. Bad news: 'It' was the embodiment of pure evil, and the attempt broke a hole in its prison.
> 
> Long story short, war and chaos followed. Lews Therin Telamon, "the one called Dragon" for no explained reason, managed to lead a successful attempt to reseal the prison (and trap its powerful generals known as the Forsaken) with a makeshift patch, but not before the Dark One tainted the male half of the One Power. All male Aes Sedai quickly went insane (as would all male channelers thereafter) and brought civilization crashing down in a terrible cataclysm that physically reshaped the world. Eventually, the world rebuilt itself, but never regained its former glory.
> 
> Mat, Perrin, and Rand were just ordinary boys living in a small village... Until a mysterious woman called Moiraine showed up. Shortly after that the village was attacked by (to them) mythical monsters. According to Moiraine, the three were Main Characters (a.k.a. ta'veren) and the Dark One itself was after them.
> 
> The seven seals on the Dark One's prison are starting to weaken, and the "Last Battle" is approaching... but you knew that.


----------



## megamania

I appreciate having my jobs and I need them but by working 70+ hours a week I burn out and have my mini- nervous breaks every few months.   Some are worse than others (like mid month's).


Really gotta go.   Need a nap before reporting in.


----------



## Shabe

I guess I understand why people don't want alcohol, it does alter the state of your mind, but it is fun if handled responsibly, removing inhibitions helps a good time. Plus alchemahol tastes good, hmmm a nice Whisky is good stuff.

Hope all is goin' well with Goldmoon, she seems to have taken the most important advice to talk it over, just hope it turns out well.


----------



## Wereserpent

Shabe said:


> I guess I understand why people don't want alcohol, it does alter the state of your mind, but it is fun if handled responsibly, removing inhibitions helps a good time. Plus alchemahol tastes good, hmmm a nice Whisky is good stuff.




I can not even stand the smell of the stuff.


----------



## Phaezen

Galeros said:


> I can not even stand the smell of the stuff.



Like the smell, hate loosing control.

Besides my friends appreciate that they never need to be designated driver


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I have to go for now. I will be back later.

BAI BEE.


----------



## Phaezen

Dawn of War2 calls

Later Hive


----------



## Relique du Madde

I saw Appoloosa Last night with my GF.  That move's so disappointing on so many levels, which is sad because it was a pretty decent movie.  If anything, be best part of it was 



Spoiler



Aragorn


 killing off the main "badguy" in the end.   I just wish he would have also killed 



Spoiler



Renee Zelwiger


's character cause 



Spoiler



that cheating two-timing whore didn't diserve to live


.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Evening chaps. Lots going on today I note.


----------



## Wereserpent

Bold or Stupid said:


> Evening chaps. Lots going on today I note.




KABOOM!


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Galeros said:


> KABOOM!




AAAAARGH!!!!
*Rides blast wave to safety*
Getting dangerous here.

*glomps Galeros*

Thought I was all alone.


----------



## Wereserpent

Bold or Stupid said:


> Thought I was all alone.




You are all alone.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Galeros said:


> You are all alone.




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO *pauses for breath* OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Wereserpent

Bold or Stupid said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO *pauses for breath* OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!




In the Hive, no one can hear you scream.


----------



## Relique du Madde

BOOM  Head Shot!


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Galeros said:


> In the Hive, no one can hear you scream.




But they can read it...

*Dives for cover pulling his own guns*


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> BOOM  Head Shot!




Let me show you my pokemanz!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Pokemanz?!?!  eeeeewwwweeeee.


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> I can not even stand the smell of the stuff.



Hmm smell drink every type of alcohol 

And theres nothing quite like a cold beer in the sun or after a hard days work.

Or a bottle of red wine and a bar of chocolate for a good night in.

It does require effort and perserverance to enjoy though  

I thoroughly enjoy being slightly drunk it facilitates my chattyness and ability to be funny and dulls sensibilities/purdishness 

---------------------------------
A kitty with a small curly black moustache polishs a mug behind the bar

*Pulls ah disaprooving look at the apperance of all the guns*


----------



## Wereserpent

Ginnel said:


> Hmm smell drink every type of alcohol
> 
> And theres nothing quite like a cold beer in the sun or after a hard days work.
> 
> Or a bottle of red wine and a bar of chocolate for a good night in.




Yuck.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Pokemanz?!?!  eeeeewwwweeeee.




Let me show you them.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

*Fires bullets of vodka jelly into Ginnel's mouth then goes to bed*

Night folks


----------



## Wereserpent

bold or stupid said:


> *fires bullets of vodka jelly into ginnel's mouth then goes to bed*
> 
> night folks




bai bee.


----------



## Wereserpent

Night Hive!

BAI BEE.


----------



## Fallen Archon

Hmm....


----------



## Blackrat

I have come to claim this Hive as my own!


----------



## Aeson

Fallen Archon said:


> Hmm....



Hi Rev. *


*Yes we're going to assume all new people to be Reveille until proven otherwise.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I have come to claim this Hive as my own!



do you have a flag? You can't claim the hive unless you have a flag.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> do you have a flag? You can't claim the hive unless you have a flag.




Well duh! Ofcourse I have a flag.
[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Hi Rev. *
> 
> 
> *Yes we're going to assume all new people to be Reveille until proven otherwise.




You know, I was thinking exactly the same .

Anyways, Archon, incase you decided to stay, don't mind the jabs, we're all really friendly here... really...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well duh! Ofcourse I have a flag.
> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]









Blackrat said:


> You know, I was thinking exactly the same .
> 
> Anyways, Archon, incase you decided to stay, don't mind the jabs, we're all really friendly here... really...



Some of us might get too friendly.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


>




Well you should've seen it coming


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well you should've seen it coming



I should have. 




I ended up going out with my friends after all. I got a couple hours of sleep then went to see Monsters vs Aliens. 4 grown men in their 20s and 30s laughing our asses off through the whole thing. I bet the other people there thought we were high or something. lol After the movie we walked to a Chinese place and had dinner. I then came home and went straight to bed and crashed for a couple more hours.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I should have.



I wonder if they make household pennants in rainbow pattern... 


> I ended up going out with my friends after all. I got a couple hours of sleep then went to see Monsters vs Aliens. 4 grown men in their 20s and 30s laughing our asses off through the whole thing. I bet the other people there thought we were high or something. lol After the movie we walked to a Chinese place and had dinner. I then came home and went straight to bed and crashed for a couple more hours.




Heh, was it good then? I've seen the trailers in TV and was thinking that the movie has potential, but is likely to be just another Monster Inc. or something...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I wonder if they make household pennons in rainbow pattern...



I'm sure you can find one.


Blackrat said:


> Heh, was it good then? I've seen the trailers in TV and was thinking that the movie has potential, but is likely to be just another Monster Inc. or something...



I didn't think Monsters Inc was as funny as this one. It could have been that I was sitting with other people that were laughing. We didn't hear the other people carrying on like we were. There was one small child that seemed to react a couple of times which cracked us up also. Keifer Sutherland was great as Gen. W R Monger. Hugh Laurie is Dr. Cockroach and he's pretty good also. I hope you see it in English with the accents. I think it makes them better.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I hope you see it in English with the accents. I think it makes them better.




Yeah, whenever I go see kids' movies I make sure to see the undubbed version. Usually the finnish dubbing is so horrible that it makes sane people (like me ) cry...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, whenever I go see kids' movies I make sure to see the undubbed version. Usually the finnish dubbing is so horrible that it makes sane people (like me ) cry...



If you're sane I don't want to meet the insane.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> If you're sane I don't want to meet the insane.




Yeah, I know, they're quite bad. I just wish they'd stop talking to me all the time...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I know, they're quite bad. I just wish they'd stop talking to me all the time...



Then fine. I'll leave you alone.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Then fine. I'll leave you alone.




Not you silly...

*Pinches Aeson's cheek...*


----------



## Darkness

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I know, they're quite bad. I just wish they'd stop talking to me all the time...



Yeah. All that chatter makes it difficult to hear the voices. So I'm not sure what the voices are telling me. As far as I can make out, they need me to bill several people. Not sure for what, though, nor for how much.


----------



## Ginnel

Darkness said:


> Yeah. All that chatter makes it difficult to hear the voices. So I'm not sure what the voices are telling me. As far as I can make out, they need me to bill several people. Not sure for what, though, nor for how much.



Hmm so I gather you wouldn't be ACCOUNTable for your actions?

as Froggy would say *rimshot*?


----------



## Darkness

Captain, I'm detecting massive quantities of win in this sector.


----------



## Aeson

The ex-boyfriend of my potential roommate? was with us at the movie tonight. He seemed to think she might plan to move in this coming weekend. I don't know. She's still not talking to me about it. He sai she's not returning his calls either which is not like her. He thinks she's going through something that's she's not telling us.

I want to tell her I'm planning to go a different route but I don't want to leave a message telling her.


----------



## Ginnel

Darkness said:


> Captain, I'm detecting massive quantities of win in this sector.



[worf]I recommend a full spread of photon torpedos Captain![/worf]

aherm, I thank you, I thank you *bows*

I had a truly crappy Sunday for no reason whatsoever (was just playing fallout 3 all day) 
Fortunately a bit of multiplayer resident evil, seeing a girls cleavage on the train and the chance to make a pun in the Hive has rightened things out 

As soon as I saw your post I was transfixed staring trying to find a counter pun.

---------------------------------

You got this girls phone number/address just call her/visit her if shes unwilling to be contacted (it seems like you've made effort already) screw it, leave a message saying your looking for somewhere on your own.


---------------------------------

Hmm goldie didn't really get time to comment on your situation, stick to your guns and don't give in, if its a misunderstanding/miscommunication thats fine, if its not kiss her goodbye (maybe quite literally) The rats right its bigotry.
And in my opinion this is a situation where you can stick your guns and be yourself if you can't in a potential relationship/relationship whats the point of being in it.

-------------------------------

*calmly opens his mouth and scoffs the jello shots*


----------



## Ginnel

we've been transported to *'hapax legomenon'*




			
				wiki to the rescue said:
			
		

> A *hapax legomenon* (pronounced /ˈhæpæks lɨˈgɒmənɒn/ or /ˈheɪpæks/[1]) (pl. _hapax legomena_) is a word which occurs only once in either the written record of a language, the works of an author, or in a single text. Sometimes abbreviated to _hapaxes_. _Hapax legomenon_ is from the Greek ἅπαξ λεγόμενον "[something] said only once.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Morning Hive.


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> we've been transported to *'hapax legomenon'*



*

*Bamf*

So who put the flux cappacitor into the photon torpedo?*


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> *Bamf*
> 
> So who put the flux cappacitor into the photon torpedo?



I'm not sure but if we reconfigure the deflector array and fire it at something that should sort it out


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> I'm not sure but if we reconfigure the deflector array and fire it at something that should sort it out




If violence doesn't sort something out you didn't apply enough.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

I was going to suggest firing a tightly focused beam of Tacyhons at the problem.
I'm wearing blue that makes me science right?


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> I'm not sure but if we reconfigure the deflector array and fire it at something that should sort it out




We should propably reverse the polarity too


----------



## Phaezen

Bold or Stupid said:


> I was going to suggest firing a tightly focused beam of Tacyhons at the problem.
> I'm wearing blue that makes me science right?




Will Tachyon beam cause explosion?  I think not.  What we need is a crossover *Power up the Deathstar*


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Phaezen said:


> Will Tachyon beam cause explosion?  I think not.  What we need is a crossover *Power up the Deathstar*




Making it so.

*Puts bucket on his head and pulls lever*

verrrrrrrrr-THOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats a loud on noise. Shall we fire it?


----------



## Ginnel

Phaezen said:


> If violence doesn't sort something out you didn't apply enough.



One of the favourite phrases of a friend I met in Lancaster was

If violence isn't the solution you're not using enough violence.



Bold or Stupid said:


> Making it so.
> 
> *Puts bucket on his head and pulls lever*
> 
> verrrrrrrrr-THOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thats a loud on noise. Shall we fire it?



Activate the beam!!


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> One of the favourite phrases of a friend I met in Lancaster was
> 
> If violence isn't the solution you're not using enough violence.
> 
> 
> Activate the beam!!




NOOOO!!!! You need to reverse the polarity first! Otherwise it creates a phase-feedback-loop!


----------



## Bold or Stupid

*Hand hovers over reverse lever*

Do I pull it?

Ginnel - Who in Lancaster said that it rings bells.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Why are we shooting the win again?


----------



## Phaezen

Bold or Stupid said:


> *Hand hovers over reverse lever*
> 
> Do I pull it?
> 
> Ginnel - Who in Lancaster said that it rings bells.




You know you want to see what happens whe you do.  Faint heart never kissed* a pig

*made grandmother friendly


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Phaezen said:


> You know you want to see what happens whe you do.  Faint heart never kissed* a pig
> 
> *made grandmother friendly




But I don't want to kiss a pig!!!

Pulls lever. 

*whoompf*

Sounds okay.

Now to live out childhood dreams.
*Fires Death Star Beam*


----------



## Blackrat

*Listens carefully*
.
.
.
.
Well? Where's the Kaboom? There was supposed to be an earh-shattering Kaboom!


----------



## Ginnel

Bold or Stupid said:


> *Hand hovers over reverse lever*
> 
> Do I pull it?
> 
> Ginnel - Who in Lancaster said that it rings bells.



His name was Gareth Harkus, but seeing as he was part of the Roleplaying circle at the uni it may well have spread


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Blackrat said:


> *Listens carefully*
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Well? Where's the Kaboom? There was supposed to be an earh-shattering Kaboom!




I'm not sure, I fired it. 
*Checks settings*
Oh we're on realistic space/
*flicks switch*

KAAAAAABOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> *Listens carefully*
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Well? Where's the Kaboom? There was supposed to be an earh-shattering Kaboom!



Well it all depends on a number of variables there, the dramatic one, the distance one, the question of whether it was aimed at anything before it was fired, its all fairly complicated ya know?


----------



## Phaezen

Phaezen said:


> If violence doesn't sort something out you didn't apply enough.






Ginnel said:


> One of the favourite phrases of a friend I met in Lancaster was
> 
> If violence isn't the solution you're not using enough violence.




My favourite version, oft used when I play a dwarven fighter:

Get a big enough hammer and everything looks like a nail...


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Ginnel said:


> His name was Gareth Harkus, but seeing as he was part of the Roleplaying circle at the uni it may well have spread




I suspect I knew him... If it's the guy I think, he was a cool guy.


----------



## Ginnel

Bold or Stupid said:


> I suspect I knew him... If it's the guy I think, he was a cool guy.



Quite tall around 6ft 4, quite chunky with quite curly light brown hair (sometimes down past his ears, later on he got it cut shorter) and glasses  if you knew him then you'd probably know Tree or baby john as well but who knows


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Ginnel said:


> Quite tall around 6ft 4, quite chunky with quite curly hair light brown hair (sometimes down past his ears later on he got it cut shorter) and glasses  if you knew him then you'd probably know Tree or baby john as well but who knows




Yep that's him. I remember when baby John got his name...


----------



## Ginnel

Bold or Stupid said:


> Yep that's him. I remember when baby John got his name...



Apparently he's down in Coventry now which is kinda ironic, given that one time he turned up to a game session pulled off his jumper and then a tshirt to reveal another white tshirt, when asked it was incase he got blood on the first T shirt, still a sound bloke 

Also that would be an interesting story, as they tend to be when he's involved, I always had assumed it was because of the amount of kids he had fathered.

Hmm I'm starting to think its almost certain we have met


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Ginnel said:


> Apparently he's down in Coventry now which is kinda ironic, given that one time he turned up to a game session pulled off his jumper and then a tshirt to reveal another white tshirt, when asked it was incase he got blood on the first T shirt, still a sound bloke
> 
> Also that would be an interesting story, as they tend to be when he's involved, I always had assumed it was because of the amount of kids he had fathered.
> 
> Hmm I'm starting to think its almost certain we have met




Well I'll say my real name, and you say yours....

He was so young when he first turned up at LURPS (He almost played in my first game but his GF grounded him...)


----------



## Ginnel

Bold or Stupid said:


> Well I'll say my real name, and you say yours....
> 
> He was so young when he first turned up at LURPS (He almost played in my first game but his GF grounded him...)



Martin of the Mountford variety


----------



## Ginnel

Ya know, with the Rev thing having just happend and all, if I put myself in the position of being another Hiver I'd be very suspicious of this conversation and even of Shabe as well  

Just a random thought, at least I know I'm not made up


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Ginnel said:


> Martin of the Mountford variety




Joel of the Mad Shadowrun nut variey (or Fowler if you want surnames).


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Ginnel said:


> Ya know, with the Rev thing having just happend and all, if I put myself in the position of being another Hiver I'd be very suspicious of this conversation and even of Shabe as well
> 
> Just a random thought, at least I know I'm not made up




I'm just an Alt for Bold or Stupid.

I can't be sure I'm real.


----------



## Ginnel

Bold or Stupid said:


> Joel of the Mad Shadowrun nut variey (or Fowler if you want surnames).



Hahaha hey Joel 

stupid small world 

Glad to hear you've got a job you enjoy more than the Sainsburys one.

Heh this guy was my first DM (well after a brief and uninteresting D&D game ran in the Zelda universe) the game was Shadowrun and my character was Hack, dwarf in purple crushed velvet suit (well when he was socialising) and bright orange hair only slightly based on a warhammer slayer in appearance to start with.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Ginnel said:


> Hahaha hey Joel
> 
> stupid small world
> 
> Glad to hear you've got a job you enjoy more than the Sainsburys one.
> 
> Heh this guy was my first DM (well after a brief and uninteresting D&D game ran in the Zelda universe) the game was Shadowrun and my character was Hack, dwarf in purple crushed velvet suit (well when he was socialising) and bright orange hair only slightly based on a warhammer slayer in appearance to start with.




Stoopid small world. Never realised that it was your first game! You were a pro. That campaign is sort of still going on you know. Metatron is still being played, and Michelle still bitches about him being turned blue.

This has just made my day.

Or is an elaborate hoax...

You decide.


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> Ya know, with the Rev thing having just happend and all, if I put myself in the position of being another Hiver I'd be very suspicious of this conversation and even of Shabe as well
> 
> Just a random thought, at least I know I'm not made up




Naaa, if you were Rev at least one of you would be female...

There are several other pointers missing, but I will keep those to myself at the moment


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Phaezen said:


> Naaa, if you were Rev at least one of you would be female...
> 
> There are several other pointers missing, but I will keep those to myself at the moment




Cool, I was worried about me for a moment.


----------



## Ginnel

Bold or Stupid said:


> Stoopid small world. Never realised that it was your first game! You were a pro. That campaign is sort of still going on you know. Metatron is still being played, and Michelle still bitches about him being turned blue.
> 
> This has just made my day.
> 
> Or is an elaborate hoax...
> 
> You decide.



I've found that i'm reasonably good at acting the bold brash type 
So much so I give it a go in real life every now and then 

You're a great GM too, your NPCs characters made the roleplaying easier 
*waves a mutal appreciation society flag* (there should be a smiley for that)
I've still got the D6 I used in that campaign which are still seeing use 



Phaezen said:


> Naaa, if you were Rev at least one of you would be female...
> 
> There are several other pointers missing, but I will keep those to myself at the moment



Ok my pointers are the fact that my main profile/the probably truthful one is this one that I've put all the work into and the "fake" one had been created before this main one  also we didn't force the entire look we know each other thing it was initiated by a random comment from Phaezen.


*Mind boggling at impossibly small odds of this happening*

EDIT also its pretty dam lucky we didn't have this conversation tomorrow as well


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Ginnel said:


> I've found that i'm reasonably good at acting the bold brash type
> So much so I give it a go in real life every now and then
> 
> You're a great GM to, your NPCs characters made the roleplaying easier
> *waves a mutal appreciation society flag*
> I've still got the D6 I used in that campaign which are still seeing use
> 
> 
> Ok my pointers are the fact that my main profile/the probably truthful one is this one that I've put all the work into and the "fake" one had been created before this main one  also we didn't force the entire look we know each other thing it was initiated by a random comment from Phaezen.
> 
> 
> *Mind boggling at impossibly small odds of this happening*




*waves flag too*
Thanks for that, feels good to know it works. We realised recently that Metatron is nearing 10 years of play... Gods I feel old.


----------



## Ginnel

Bold or Stupid said:


> *waves flag too*
> Thanks for that, feels good to know it works. We realised recently that Metatron is nearing 10 years of play... Gods I feel old.



Hmm would have been October 2000 so yeah not too long till the decade  man I would have been 19 then *eeks*


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Ginnel said:


> Hmm would have been October 2000 so yeah not too long till the decade  man I would have been 19 then *eeks*




Hush, I'm over 30 now.

*weeps*


----------



## Shabe

Ginnel said:


> *Mind boggling at impossibly small odds of this happening*
> 
> EDIT also its pretty dam lucky we didn't have this conversation tomorrow as well




Dude, 31 days in March.

I'm still damn sure I'm real. 

Oh I'm going to Lincoln in May with girl, anyone know any good places to eat or go out to?


----------



## Ginnel

Shabe said:


> Dude, 31 days in March.
> 
> I'm still damn sure I'm real.
> 
> Oh I'm going to Lincoln in May with girl, anyone know any good places to eat or go out to?



Oh right.

I know the worlds small and all as proved earlier today but do you really think anyone has been to Lincoln here?


----------



## Shabe

Ginnel said:


> Oh right.
> 
> I know the worlds small and all as proved earlier today but do you really think anyone has been to Lincoln here?




Come on someone must have been there, maybe, well I don't really have that many other people I can ask about it, unless I divulge my secret to everyone, s'all too complicated to do that though, making sure people don't blab about it to other people in case it gets to people who aren't meant to know. 

@Bold & Stupid, he keeps going on about his damned dwarf in his velvet suit, I must have heard him reminisce at least 4-5 times about it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ahhhh, the good ole days of Shadowrun. I used to love that game. Then again, my role-playing started with Car Wars when I was 12.


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive!


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Shabe said:


> Come on someone must have been there, maybe, well I don't really have that many other people I can ask about it, unless I divulge my secret to everyone, s'all too complicated to do that though, making sure people don't blab about it to other people in case it gets to people who aren't meant to know.
> 
> @Bold & Stupid, he keeps going on about his damned dwarf in his velvet suit, I must have heard him reminisce at least 4-5 times about it.




I think I went to Lincoln when I was 3...

I didn't make, he did, it's all his fault.


----------



## Shabe

The one good thing about the Deathstar being fire in the Hive, is that there is now an extra big whole for me to come falling through, maybe even do some syncronised jumps now.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Morning Hive!




Evening Galeros!

I've been meaning to ask you: What exactly does it mean to be asexual?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Ahhhh, the good ole days of Shadowrun. I used to love that game. Then again, my role-playing started with Car Wars when I was 12.



I remember Car Wars.  Wow.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Ahhhh, the good ole days of Shadowrun. I used to love that game. Then again, my role-playing started with Car Wars when I was 12.



I played that on the spectrum if that counts at all : p



Galeros said:


> Morning Hive!



Mornin!!


Shabe said:


> The one good thing about the Deathstar being fire in the Hive, is that there is now an extra big whole for me to come falling through, maybe even do some syncronised jumps now.



*wears a "is not synchronising with a dam penguin" sign*


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson, about your possible roommate. It seems to me you have made very reasonable attempts to get in contact with her. Don't let yourself get put out because she has some issues. I'd go ahead with your other plans and let her go on her way. Perhaps you could leave her that message and give her 48 hours to respond before moving on. Either way, don't put your life on hold for her.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> I remember Car Wars. Wow.




I know....I'm getting old.....*sigh*


----------



## Shabe

Ginnel said:


> *wears a "is not synchronising with a dam penguin" sign*




Psssh you can't be wearing that while jumping/soaring/falling/hitting the ground it would totally mess up your aerodyamics.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Evening Galeros!
> 
> I've been meaning to ask you: What exactly does it mean to be asexual?




It means I have no desire for a sexual relationship with anyone. That does not exclude a romantic relationship of course.

Here is a website: Asexual Visibility and Education Network


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I know....I'm getting old.....*sigh*



If you weren't armed, this would be a perfect time for a getting.  

355 days till 28 *sigh*


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> 355 days till 28 *sigh*




If it makes you feel any better, I feel like I am 80 sometimes.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> It means I have no desire for a sexual relationship with anyone. That does not exclude a romantic relationship of course.
> 
> Here is a website: Asexual Visibility and Education Network




Its very interesting Galeros. I'm going to join the forums and learn some more about it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Its very interesting Galeros. I'm going to join the forums and learn some more about it.




Cool, I go under the name "Engose" there.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> If you weren't armed, this would be a perfect time for a getting.
> 
> 355 days till 28 *sigh*




Well, it's not like I can shoot you through the monitor.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Galeros said:


> It means I have no desire for a sexual relationship with anyone. That does not exclude a romantic relationship of course.
> 
> Here is a website: Asexual Visibility and Education Network




No offence Galeros, but that's just weird. Ah well each to their own I suppose.


----------



## Ginnel

hafrogman said:


> If you weren't armed, this would be a perfect time for a getting.
> 
> 355 days till 28 *sigh*



*gets a 134 days till 28 sign* 
Doesn't bother me a bit.

Hehe I like my sex like I like my booze often and of good quality 
though lesser quality hits the spot sometimes as well

You know the doubting is really really kicking in now and has made me slightly depressed, not a usual occurence for me glad I'm off visiting friends this weekend I'm really hoping i'm not actually a subconcious commitmentphobe. Oh well only one way to drown it out looks at the previous paragraph


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Cool, I go under the name "Engose" there.




I regestered under the name Goldmoon.


----------



## Wereserpent

Bold or Stupid said:


> No offence Galeros, but that's just weird. Ah well each to their own I suppose.




No offense taken.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> I regestered under the name Goldmoon.




Cool, post in the "Welcome Lounge".


----------



## Bold or Stupid

*Holds up 40 days til he's 31 sign*


----------



## Wereserpent

Bold or Stupid said:


> *Holds up 40 days til he's 31 sign*




*Gives BOS his birthday cake early*


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Aeson, about your possible roommate. It seems to me you have made very reasonable attempts to get in contact with her. Don't let yourself get put out because she has some issues. I'd go ahead with your other plans and let her go on her way. Perhaps you could leave her that message and give her 48 hours to respond before moving on. Either way, don't put your life on hold for her.



I'm not putting anything on hold for her. I'm now thinking of trying to buy a house instead of renting. I'm going to use the time I have left to stay here to save money. 


Goldmoon said:


> I know....I'm getting old.....*sigh*



You're not OLD.


Bold or Stupid said:


> No offence Galeros, but that's just weird. Ah well each to their own I suppose.



I'm offended. 


Goldmoon said:


> I regestered under the name Goldmoon.



Things didn't go that bad with Rebecca did they?

j/k


Galeros said:


> No offense taken.



You should be.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bold or Stupid said:


> *Holds up 40 days til he's 31 sign*




I'll be 34 this year in November.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> You should be.




Eh, I do not get upset about much really.


----------



## Shabe

Bold or Stupid said:


> No offence Galeros, but that's just weird. Ah well each to their own I suppose.




That's just a reaction brought from many many years of evolution and not so many years of media exposure. Anything new is strange, it's a healthy trait to evolve, although understanding will lead us to better places.

*looks at the strange confucious stuff he just typed* hmmm need beer now. 

I had a load of questions about it, but just read the overview and really it all seems to make sense, apart from the asexual people having partnerships with sexual people, I like many people (I'm guessing) have a rather strong desire to have sex with people, I'd just not be able to be in a relationship without sex.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> I'll be 34 this year in November.



34 in July which means if you're old then I'm old. I ain't old.


Galeros said:


> Eh, I do not get upset about much really.



Well we try not to be judgmental here. It took some time for you to share with us. I didn't want someone making you close up again.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Galeros said:


> *Gives BOS his birthday cake early*




nom nom nom nom nom many thanks.

Many thanks.

Aeson - Then why aren't you using it as your screen name if your going to introduce yourself as one name with a different screen name you'll end up confusing people.


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> 355 days till 28 *sigh*






Ginnel said:


> *gets a 134 days till 28 sign*
> Doesn't bother me a bit.




Younguns, get off my lawn!



Bold or Stupid said:


> *Holds up 40 days til he's 31 sign*




Not too bad



Goldmoon said:


> I'll be 34 this year in November.




And I bet you don't look a day over 21 

33 In October myself


----------



## Blackrat

Galeros said:


> Eh, I do not get upset about much really.




Yeah, to tell the truth, we are all weird... 

I can understand people not understanding something. It's the moment they start claiming that your way of life is wrong that I get upset.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> You're not OLD.



You're only as old as you think you are.

I think I'm 97.


----------



## Shabe

Ginnel said:


> You know the doubting is really really kicking in now and has made me slightly depressed, not a usual occurence for me glad I'm off visiting friends this weekend I'm really hoping i'm not actually a subconcious commitmentphobe. Oh well only one way to drown it out looks at the previous paragraph




Psssh, been there done that, the highs are so high it's worth it for the lows, besides tons of other people have managed to have relationships, the difference is that you know what you want and can say no to what you don't want.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm not putting anything on hold for her. I'm now thinking of trying to buy a house instead of renting. I'm going to use the time I have left to stay here to save money.
> 
> You're not OLD.
> 
> I'm offended.
> 
> Things didn't go that bad with Rebecca did they?
> 
> j/k
> 
> You should be.





Rebecca and I talked for a several hours last night. She seems to have some pent up hostality towards bisexuals for some reason. I think we made some headway though. We both really like each other and both of us want to make this work yet neither one of us is willing to just give in to the other. We went to bed together however and it was very nice to cuddle with someone for a change. She makes me happy and I hope we can find a way to be together.


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Younguns, get off my lawn!




I have a feeling that Galeros and I need to be quiet now...


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Well we try not to be judgmental here. It took some time for you to share with us. I didn't want someone making you close up again.




No worries of that, like I said, I do not get upset easily.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Rebecca and I talked for a several hours last night. She seems to have some pent up hostality towards bisexuals for some reason.




Damnit... I still can't send you PM's. I'm pretty sure I know what's up with her, having had quite a few lesbian girls crying about it to me, and would like to explain things the way I see them, but I don't want to do it public. Anyways, if you tell her that you want to be with ONLY her, I'm sure it should be enough for a while. I'll try and send you email later


----------



## Ginnel

Shabe said:


> That's just a reaction brought from many many years of evolution and not so many years of media exposure. Anything new is strange, it's a healthy trait to evolve, although understanding will lead us to better places.
> 
> *looks at the strange confucious stuff he just typed* hmmm need beer now.
> 
> I had a load of questions about it, but just read the overview and really it all seems to make sense, apart from the asexual people having partnerships with sexual people, I like many people (I'm guessing) have a rather strong desire to have sex with people, I'd just not be able to be in a relationship without sex.



Yarp!!


Blackrat said:


> I have a feeling that Galeros and I need to be quiet now...



Dam straight youngsters! I imagine he has a shotgun and is rockin back and forth on his chair right now


Bold or Stupid said:


> nom nom nom nom nom many thanks.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Aeson - Then why aren't you using it as your screen name if your going to introduce yourself as one name with a different screen name you'll end up confusing people.



Hey! play nice now.
And don't scoff you're food


Goldmoon said:


> Rebecca and I talked for a several hours last night. She seems to have some pent up hostality towards bisexuals for some reason. I think we made some headway though. We both really like each other and both of us want to make this work yet neither one of us is willing to just give in to the other. We went to bed together however and it was very nice to cuddle with someone for a change. She makes me happy and I hope we can find a way to be together.



Aww sleepy cuddles and happiness 


Shabe said:


> Psssh, been there done that, the highs are so high it's worth it for the lows, besides tons of other people have managed to have relationships, the difference is that you know what you want and can say no to what you don't want.



Yah I know but I just need people to tell me to stop being stupid and that it'll be alright  or even just to nod


Blackrat said:


> Yeah, to tell the truth, we are all weird...
> 
> I can understand people not understanding something. It's the moment they start claiming that your way of life is wrong that I get upset.



Aye, I'm totally with you there 
*nodnods*


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> I'm not putting anything on hold for her. I'm now thinking of trying to buy a house instead of renting. I'm going to use the time I have left to stay here to save money.
> 
> You're not OLD.
> 
> I'm offended.
> 
> Things didn't go that bad with Rebecca did they?
> 
> j/k
> 
> You should be.





Rebecca and I talked for a several hours last night. She seems to have some pent up hostality towards bisexuals for some reason. I think we made some headway though. We both really like each other and both of us want to make this work yet neither one of us is willing to just give in to the other. We went to bed together however and it was very nice to cuddle with someone for a change. She makes me happy and I hope we can find a way to be together.


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> I have a feeling that Galeros and I need to be quiet now...



Yup.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> You're only as old as you think you are.
> 
> I think I'm 97.



Your avatar makes you look old too.


Goldmoon said:


> Rebecca and I talked for a several hours last night. She seems to have some pent up hostality towards bisexuals for some reason. I think we made some headway though. We both really like each other and both of us want to make this work yet neither one of us is willing to just give in to the other. We went to bed together however and it was very nice to cuddle with someone for a change. She makes me happy and I hope we can find a way to be together.



I speak from experience. Don't be blinded by loneliness and lust. 


maybe it's more from jealousy.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> Damnit... I still can't send you PM's. I'm pretty sure I know what's up with her, having had quite a few lesbian girls crying about it to me, and would like to explain things the way I see them, but I don't want to do it public. Anyways, if you tell her that you want to be with ONLY her, I'm sure it should be enough for a while. I'll try and send you email later




You have my email right?


----------



## Wereserpent

Wow, Goldmoon managed to double-post without them being right next to each other.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> You have my email right?




If it's still where you left it, I can find it 

I'll put my screenname to the header of the mail, so you'll know it's from me.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Wow, Goldmoon managed to double-post without them being right next to each other.



I noticed that too. Delayed reaction. It cost her the initiative.


----------



## Aeson

Even though I'm not gaming for now I still think about it. when I start back up I've been thinking of starting a mature (or immature depending on how you look at it)dark fantasy. I want it to have adult themes a rated R or NC-17 game. I'm thinking of doing it on Sunday evenings so I can still go out on Saturdays.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> Your avatar makes you look old too.



I should switch it out for a young, hip frog?

GIS for young hip frog:


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Even though I'm not gaming for now I still think about it. when I start back up I've been thinking of starting a mature (or immature depending on how you look at it)dark fantasy. I want it to have adult themes a rated R or NC-17 game. I'm thinking of doing it on Sunday evenings so I can still go out on Saturdays.




I think about Gaming all the time even though I do not have a group now. I want to either run or play in either a Wheel of Time or Dragonlance game.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> I should switch it out for a young, hip frog?
> 
> GIS for young hip frog:









Galeros said:


> I think about Gaming all the time even though I do not have a group now. I want to either run or play in either a Wheel of Time or Dragonlance game.



Well it's a break for Lent. I think I broke the rule by thinking about it.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

*offers cake round*

It's good.

As a note on how I am, I tend to take the mickey(wind people up, make mean jokes) out of people I like. Please read any thing I say as a joke for the most part, I'll try and note serious stuff. If I do offend people I apologise but pull me on it and I'll stop using you as a target. Ginnel may remember from games many years ago that this is my way. 

Goldmoon - I hope things go well, I tend to run on a "all relationships are compromise" thought, just make sure it's pretty even. You sound like you could be on the edge of something wonderful. Though I have to ask if she is an officer and has a pod and you don't isn't it fraternising (or what ever the word is)?


----------



## Phaezen

Cheers hive, time for this squamous one to off home.  

Also on a related note, 24 hours till I have some leave.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Your avatar makes you look old too.
> 
> I speak from experience. Don't be blinded by loneliness and lust.
> 
> 
> maybe it's more from jealousy.




I'm the one making her wait for it. I think I'm in control of myself here. Unless she has a hidden supply of cheesecake and Guinness. I am staying with her again tonight though.


----------



## Ginnel

Aeson said:


> Even though I'm not gaming for now I still think about it. when I start back up I've been thinking of starting a mature (or immature depending on how you look at it)dark fantasy. I want it to have adult themes a rated R or NC-17 game. I'm thinking of doing it on Sunday evenings so I can still go out on Saturdays.



Dark and evil Yeeehurrr, I like my games like that dead stuff graphic detail or the subtlist hint of wrongness!! Evoking emotion is good, if you can get the players properly angry/disgusted at a villain/the way things are/an ally I think you've done well.

On a related note

I've been playing Fallout3 and a very minor subplot just wrenched my heart, it was a radio signal of from a father saying his child his sick and him and his wife are at a shelter nearby, you go there and all thats left is dead bodies with a couples dead skeletons in an embrace on the floor and totured bodies pinned to the ceiling (a symbol of Raiders a kind of madmax nasties/reavers/bandits of the gameworld).

I now give no thought to the ammo or whatever on killing these raiders it got me that angry with what they'd done.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bold or Stupid said:


> Goldmoon - I hope things go well, I tend to run on a "all relationships are compromise" thought, just make sure it's pretty even. You sound like you could be on the edge of something wonderful. Though I have to ask if she is an officer and has a pod and you don't isn't it fraternising (or what ever the word is)?




Thats kind of a grey area seeing as how we are in different branches of seervice. I'm Air Force and she's Army.

We do make a good fit though. We get along wonderfully and we're very like minded when it comes to career (Although she's not too fond of what I do.) She flies a Medivac helicopter snd shes scared she'll have to pick me up sometime.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


>



Better?


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Goldmoon said:


> Thats kind of a grey area seeing as how we are in different branches of seervice. I'm Air Force and she's Army.
> 
> We do make a good fit though. We get along wonderfully and we're very like minded when it comes to career (Although she's not too fond of what I do.) She flies a Medivac helicopter snd shes scared she'll have to pick me up sometime.




That's okay then. What do you do? Actually fly planes?


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Better?




*Cuddles hafrogman's avatar*


----------



## hafrogman

Bold or Stupid said:


> That's okay then. What do you do? Actually fly planes?



She's a ninja.


----------



## Shabe

hafrogman said:


> Better?




Yah, you are now allowed to associate yourself with my age bracket


----------



## Goldmoon

Bold or Stupid said:


> That's okay then. What do you do? Actually fly planes?




No, I'm enlisted and only Officers fly planes in the Air Force. I can't really say _exactly_ what I do but I'm on a six person squad and we travel a lot.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

hafrogman said:


> She's a ninja.




Sweet!


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> *Cuddles hafrogman's avatar*



glad you approve.  But please don't cuddle my vibrator _massager_.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> glad you approve.  But please don't cuddle my vibrator _massager_.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> She's a ninja.




If that were the case, I would be a faliure because then everyone would know I'm a ninja!


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Goldmoon said:


> No, I'm enlisted and only Officers fly planes in the Air Force. I can't really say _exactly_ what I do but I'm on a six person squad and we travel a lot.




Ah Ninja then.


----------



## hafrogman

Shabe said:


> Yah, you are now allowed to associate yourself with my age bracket



Yay!  18-49!!!







Goldmoon said:


> If that were the case, I would be a faliure because then everyone would know I'm a ninja!



Well, since I doubt anybody else really believes me, I'm still the onlt one who knows.

But really, you're more like a real ninja than a fictional ninja.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> glad you approve. But please don't cuddle my vibrator _massager_.




Youre going to upset Galeros.

No one cuddles mine but me by the way.



Galeros said:


>




Yep there it is...


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Yep there it is...




Hehe.

Well, I have to be going now. I will drop in later today.

BAI BEE.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Yay! 18-49!!!Well, since I doubt anybody else really believes me, I'm still the onlt one who knows.
> 
> But really, you're more like a real ninja than a fictional ninja.




I'm too damn big to be a ninja.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Hehe.
> 
> Well, I have to be going now. I will drop in later today.
> 
> BAI BEE.




Bye Galeros!


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Goldmoon said:


> I'm too damn big to be a ninja.




Wait a moment. Six people? Lots of travel? Dangerous secretive tasks/quests?

Goldmoon is part of D&D party!!!!! She's an adventurer! What class are you?


----------



## Ginnel

Bold or Stupid said:


> Wait a moment. Six people? Lots of travel? Dangerous secretive tasks/quests?
> 
> Goldmoon is part of D&D party!!!!! She's an adventurer! What class are you?



We've already discovered she doesn't have evasion, so rogue and monk are both out for a start  
she can use ranged weapons so maybe a ranger hmm with a 14" lizard as a animal companion Hmm definately an option
Or a fighter then with proficiency shotgun and grenade, I would actually assume more of a star wars D20 soldier on second thoughts 

------------------------------


http://xkcd.com/562/


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Ginnel said:


> We've already discovered she doesn't have evasion, so rogue and monk are both out for a start
> she can use ranged weapons so maybe a ranger hmm with a 14" lizard as a animal companion Hmm definately an option
> Or a fighter then with proficiency shotgun and grenade, I would actually assume more of a star wars D20 soldier on second thoughts
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> 
> xkcd - A Webcomic - Parking




4e Ranger? Thats my normal guess for special forces types.


----------



## hafrogman

Ginnel said:


> she can use ranged weapons so maybe a ranger hmm with a 14" lizard as a animal companion Hmm definately an option



Favored enemy: construct (minivan)?


----------



## Goldmoon

Bold or Stupid said:


> Wait a moment. Six people? Lots of travel? Dangerous secretive tasks/quests?
> 
> Goldmoon is part of D&D party!!!!! She's an adventurer! What class are you?




Hmmmm, I dont think I fit any class. We all have sevaral levels of Warrior and Rogue. Two of us are part Ranger. I suppose I mostly fit as a Rigger from Shadowrun because I can drive ANYTHING.


----------



## Shabe

Bold or Stupid said:


> Wait a moment. Six people? Lots of travel? Dangerous secretive tasks/quests?
> 
> Goldmoon is part of D&D party!!!!! She's an adventurer! What class are you?




From people's previous posts I would have assumed amazon.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Youre going to upset Galeros.



Not my fault, I didn't chose what the avatar was.


----------



## Goldmoon

ginnel said:


> we've already discovered she doesn't have evasion, so rogue and monk are both out for a start




*thwack*


ginnel said:


> she can use ranged weapons so maybe a ranger hmm with a 14" lizard as a animal companion hmm definately an option
> or a fighter then with proficiency shotgun and grenade, i would actually assume more of a star wars d20 soldier on second thoughts
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> :d
> xkcd - A Webcomic - Parking



I also have proficiency with several other weapons as does the rest of the team.



hafrogman said:


> favored enemy: Construct (minivan)?




*thwack*


----------



## hafrogman

Shabe said:


> From people's previous posts I would have assumed amazon.



That's not been a class for a while, if ever.  It was a kit in 2e.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Goldmoon said:


> Hmmmm, I dont think I fit any class. We all have sevaral levels of Warrior and Rogue. Two of us are part Ranger. I suppose I mostly fit as a Rigger from Shadowrun because I can drive ANYTHING.




So you have no class .

Rigger is cool. Do you have drones? (Quick if we ask her lots of small innocuous questions she will reveal all to us with out noticing.)


----------



## Goldmoon

Bold or Stupid said:


> So you have no class .
> 
> Rigger is cool. Do you have drones? (Quick if we ask her lots of small innocuous questions she will reveal all to us with out noticing.)




Well, I do have a small UAV for survelliance.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Goldmoon said:


> Well, I do have a small UAV for survelliance.




Do you need a team mage? It'll be coupleof years before it works but 2011 isn't that far off...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bold or Stupid said:


> So you have no class .
> 
> Rigger is cool. Do you have drones? (Quick if we ask her lots of small innocuous questions she will reveal all to us with out noticing.)




Yeah!

Are you bigger than a breadbox?

Are you Animal, Vegetable or Mineral?

*WHAT* is your _FAV_orite color?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Goldmoon said:


> Well, I do have a small UAV for survelliance.




Sounds like a Raven familiar to me...


----------



## Goldmoon

Bold or Stupid said:


> Do you need a team mage? It'll be coupleof years before it works but 2011 isn't that far off...




Make me a bag of holding and youre in. I am so tired of having to throw stuff away because I'm out of room in my pack.


----------



## hafrogman

Dannyalcatraz said:


> *WHAT* is your _FAV_orite color?



Blue!

No yelloooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Goldmoon said:


> Make me a bag of holding and youre in.




*
"Kazaaaaaam!"*

_
waves wand

*poof*_


You are now a Bag of Holding!


----------



## Goldmoon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Are you bigger than a breadbox?
> 
> Are you Animal, Vegetable or Mineral?
> 
> *WHAT* is your _FAV_orite color?




Most definately bigger than a breadbox

I am Animal

Favorite color is purple.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Goldmoon said:


> Most definately bigger than a breadbox
> 
> I am Animal
> 
> Favorite color is purple.




Are you...Prince?


----------



## Goldmoon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> *"Kazaaaaaam!"*
> 
> 
> _waves wand_
> 
> _*poof*_
> 
> 
> You are now a Bag of Holding!




*sigh* I knew that was coming. LOL


----------



## Goldmoon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Are you...Prince?




If he were a six-foot three female redhead, then maybe.


----------



## hafrogman

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Are you...Prince?



She said purple, not purpe rain.

My friends have a wall in their house painted a color called, no lie, 'Purple Rain'.  I so want them to have a poster for the movie on that wall.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hmmm...If you're not Prince, then, based on our thorough scientific research, I must conclude that you are not known to science.

Are you...a unicorn?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> If he were a six-foot three female redhead, then maybe.



If this were true, it would certainly make Prince more interesting.  Especially the part of his life where he was dating Carmen Electra.  But it would make the whole thing with the penis guitar (even) more disturbing.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hmmm...If you're not Prince, then, based on our thorough scientific research, I must conclude that you are not known to science.
> 
> Are you...a unicorn?




No but it would be nice to be able to teleport.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> If this were true, it would certainly make Prince more interesting. Especially the part of his life where he was dating Carmen Electra. But it would make the whole thing with the penis guitar (even) more disturbing.




I never found Carmen Electra very hot.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Goldmoon said:


> If he were a six-foot three female redhead, then maybe.




Are you Red Sonja?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> I never found Carmen Electra very hot.




That's okay. That means less rivalry in me revelry, or so.  


(Who was Carmen Electra again, I can't conjure up an image at the moment...)

In other news, I am at the Microsoft Windows 7 Training, and while it has interesting stuff, I would prefer a (Hands On) Lab. Listening to a trainer is not as effective as just writing code against new APIs.
In related news, this hotel also doesn't come with free LAN/WLAN. But there is a T-Mobile hot stop, and thanks to my iPhone, I have free access to it*. I just had to find out what my access data was, which took me some time to conjure up. 

*) Unless I am gravely mistaken.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bold or Stupid said:


> Are you Red Sonja?




That would be awesome.


Let me address some previous statements:

Although I was in fact hit by a minivan one could argue that I was in full armor, thus I had a hefty armor check penalty causing me to fail my reflex save. Furthermore, even though failed my reflex save and I was struck head on at 35 MPH, I sustaned only minor injuries meaning I must have improved evasion.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> (Who was Carmen Electra again, I can't conjure up an image at the moment...)




Short, curvy brunette, with blue or green eyes (?), posed in Playboy, was on _Baywatch_ and MTV's _Singled Out_, narrated the documentary _Cleavage_, danced with the Pussycat Dolls, has been in several movies and TV commercials, recorded at least one dance/techno album, dated Prince, was engaged to/married to both Dennis Rodman and Dave Navarro briefly (and at different times, of course).


----------



## Goldmoon

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> That's okay. That means less rivalry in me revelry, or so.
> 
> 
> (Who was Carmen Electra again, I can't conjure up an image at the moment...)
> 
> In other news, I am at the Microsoft Windows 7 Training, and while it has interesting stuff, I would prefer a (Hands On) Lab. Listening to a trainer is not as effective as just writing code against new APIs.
> In related news, this hotel also doesn't come with free LAN/WLAN. But there is a T-Mobile hot stop, and thanks to my iPhone, I have free access to it*. I just had to find out what my access data was, which took me some time to conjure up.
> 
> *) Unless I am gravely mistaken.





I so hope Windows 7 is any good. I HATE vista.....


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

For the record- I'm _not_ a Carmen Electra stalker or superfan.


----------



## Goldmoon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> For the record- I'm _not_ a Carmen Electra stalker or superfan.




Glad you cleared that up...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Although I was in fact hit by a minivan one could argue that I was in full armor, thus I had a hefty armor check penalty causing me to fail my reflex save. Furthermore, even though failed my reflex save and I was struck head on at 35 MPH, I sustaned only minor injuries meaning I must have improved evasion.




Or you could be the human equivalent of a rhino.  (I mean that in the nicest possible sense.)

I had my tennis-shoe clad foot run over by a car- no damage to either me or the car.  I've head-butted metal fire-doors and left a dent (drink _was_ involved.).

In the _door_, in the _door_.

Part of the reason for this I know is because I have a little bit extra bone mass according to my Dietician.  Its one of the reasons why, at my peak of fitness, I was 5'7" and 193 lbs- more than 30lbs off the height/weight chart for someone who was _obese_ at my height- while actually somewhere _under_ 10% body fat.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ho hum... Like usual the HIVE dies when I'm around..

I guess I'll finish Call of Duty..

*Sigh*


----------



## Goldmoon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Or you could be the human equivalent of a rhino. (I mean that in the nicest possible sense.)
> 
> I had my tennis-shoe clad foot run over by a car- no damage to either me or the car. I've head-butted metal fire-doors and left a dent (drink _was_ involved.).
> 
> In the _door_, in the _door_.
> 
> Part of the reason for this I know is because I have a little bit extra bone mass according to my Dietician. Its one of the reasons why, at my peak of fitness, I was 5'7" and 193 lbs- more than 30lbs off the height/weight chart for someone who was _obese_ at my height- while actually somewhere _under_ 10% body fat.




Given my height, weight and muscle fitness, I'd say I'm right where I should be. I dont think I have any denser bones than anyone else.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

When I was young, I got hit by a car on a road notorious for speeding. I walked away missing a shoe and my school bag. I almost walked home, but the missing shoe stopped, or at least made me turn round, the crowd of fellow pupils stopped me and sat me down. I had a bleeding cut in my head, and that's it (okay I have a lumpy scar type thing on my head round wear the cut was), the car had a big dent. Damn I was lucky.

But my discipline at school dropped distinctly after that day...


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Ho hum... Like usual the HIVE dies when I'm around..
> 
> I guess I'll finish Call of Duty..
> 
> *Sigh*




*waves arms over head* Were not dead!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> *waves arms over head* Were not dead!!!



Yes we are.

*braiiiiiins*

...

*dances*

It's close to midnight and something evil's lurking in the dark
Under the moonlight, you see a sight that almost stops your heart
You try to scream but terror takes the sound before you make it
You start to freeze as horror looks you right between the eyes
You're paralyzed

'Cause this is thriller, thriller night


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Yes we are.
> 
> *braiiiiiins*
> 
> ...
> 
> *dances*
> 
> It's close to midnight and something evil's lurking in the dark
> Under the moonlight, you see a sight that almost stops your heart
> You try to scream but terror takes the sound before you make it
> You start to freeze as horror looks you right between the eyes
> You're paralyzed
> 
> 'Cause this is thriller, thriller night





Puh-leese...Like we would come to the hive looking for brains....


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Puh-leese...Like we would come to the hive looking for brains....



This is true.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lookin' for brains in all the wrong places...
Lookin' for brains...


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> This is true.




So we clearl cant be zombies. What kind of undead are we? Can I be a vampire?


----------



## Goldmoon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Lookin' for brains in all the wrong places...
> Lookin' for brains...




Ooooo, lets make up Hive themesongs, then vote on an official one!.


----------



## Phaezen

Goldmoon said:


> So we clearl cant be zombies. What kind of undead are we? Can I be a vampire?




A 6'3" Redhead Bisexual Amazon Vampire?  

Movie at 11?

looking for a thrall? I am trained in anti minvan manouvres


----------



## Goldmoon

Phaezen said:


> A 6'3" Redhead Bisexual Amazon Vampire?
> 
> Movie at 11?
> 
> looking for a thrall? I am trained in anti minvan manouvres




Heh, that would make a good movie.

Oh and by the way...*Thwack*


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> Puh-leese...Like we would come to the hive looking for brains....



*ROFLHIVE!*

Roll On Floor Laughing Having Ingested Venomous Echinda

Wow you're on form tonight 

Has yourself some xp


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> *ROFLHIVE!*
> 
> Roll On Floor Laughing Having Ingested Venomous Echinda
> 
> Wow you're on form tonight
> 
> Has yourself some xp




Why thank you. *hug*


----------



## Bold or Stupid

I'm pretty sure that the rules state that if a B-sexual women gets bitten by any undead she becomes a vampire (works doublely so for red haired women).

I'm a ghoul, i can bite you if you'd like .


----------



## Goldmoon

OK Hivers, Rebecca juat Emailed. I'm going to pick up dinner for the two of us and go to her place. Good night and I'll talk to you all later.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

A modern parable for our times


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Ooooo, lets make up Hive themesongs, then vote on an official one!.



H.
I.
V.
(how unfortunate)
E.
M.
I.
(stands for something)
N.
and
then
a
D.


----------



## Phaezen

Bold or Stupid said:


> A modern parable for our times




OMG that is hilarious

All I have to offer in exchange is this


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Where's the place where people just talk weird? HIVE!

Maybe not, this requires thought.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hiya Hivers!


----------



## Phaezen

Bidding you all a farewell, off to sleep so I don't accidentaly kill annoying collegues on my last day of work before my first decent bit of holiday in 3 years.

Enjoy your evening/afternoon/morning (circle appropriate)


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Hiya Hivers!



Hey-o!


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Galeros said:


> Hiya Hivers!




*waves*


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Hey-o!






Bold or Stupid said:


> *waves*




Hi you two. Getting along well I see.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Galeros said:


> Hi you two. Getting along well I see.




Yes, seem to be, is there a problem with it?


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Hi you two. Getting along well I see.



Actually I'm secretly plotting his doom.

*shifty eyes*

But don't tell HIM that.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

hafrogman said:


> Actually I'm secretly plotting his doom.
> 
> *shifty eyes*
> 
> But don't tell HIM that.




I won't. Don't talk about it in public places he my have spies.


----------



## hafrogman

Bold or Stupid said:


> I won't. Don't talk about it in public places he my have spies.



You're right.

Those Brits can be pretty sneaky. . .


----------



## Wereserpent

*Eats a mudkipz*


----------



## Bold or Stupid

hafrogman said:


> You're right.
> 
> Those Brits can be pretty sneaky. . .




I had noticed...


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Galeros said:


> *Eats a mudkipz*




Is there spare mudkipz?


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> *Eats a mudkipz*



*forgoes the mudkipz for a pikachu*

They spark when you bit into them!


----------



## Wereserpent

Bold or Stupid said:


> Is there spare mudkipz?




No, that was the last one.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Oooooh :[

*weeps, until he finds a chocolate drop*
*eats chocolate drop*
Nom.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The more times Californian Lawmaker's open their mouths, the more I ant them to leave Caslifornia for good.  Under a new innitiative they want to BAN dark colored cars because "the paints used to make them are not as 'green' as cars with lighter colored paints."


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> *forgoes the mudkipz for a pikachu*
> 
> They spark when you bit into them!




that's what she said.  [/rim shot]


----------



## nerfherder

Relique du Madde said:


> The more times Californian Lawmaker's open their mouths, the more I ant them to leave Caslifornia for good.  Under a new innitiative they want to BAN dark colored cars because "the paints used to make them are not as 'green' as cars with lighter colored paints."



I believe the reasoning given is because cars with darker coloured paint heat up in the sun more, so people use their A/C more, which uses more gas.

Yeah, here's the story here: PistonHeads Headlines



> Jet-black automotive paintjobs could be regulated out of existence in the US if proposals under consideration by the California Air Resources Board are followed through.
> 
> Apparently the CARB is getting hot under the collar about the extra carbon being consumed by California residents turning-up the air-con to cool their sun-drenched black cars. The Board has already set new rules in place that will force manufacturers to increase the solar reflectiveness of future paint coatings, as well as improve the thermal efficiency of automotive glazing. It believes more stringent rules in this area could save nearly a million tons of CO2 per year by 2020.
> 
> However, according to Autoblog in the US, paint companies are struggling to make a decent black finish that meets the forthcoming requirements for 20% solar reflectivity by 2016 – the best attempts so far being a sort of sludgy brown.
> 
> Autoblog has noted the possibility that this story is an elaborate – if early - April Fool, but CARB has produced a 36-page treatise on the subject. As we know, where California leads in the field of ‘cleaning-up’ the automotive sector, others tend to follow. Interested parties can read all about the CARB ‘cool cars’ program here.




Not too much of a problem in the North East of England!





Edith, and it seems that it was a none-story: http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_12013592?source=most_emailed


----------



## Ginnel

Well there goes resident evil 5 fun game, dam good in two player if you want single player though go for 4, its so much the better game its untrue.

another comic to share 

Penny Arcade! - One Plausible Scenario


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Good night Hive.


----------



## Wereserpent

bold or stupid said:


> good night hive.




bai bee.


----------



## Fallen Archon

Aeson said:


> Hi Rev. *
> 
> 
> *Yes we're going to assume all new people to be Reveille until proven otherwise.






Blackrat said:


> You know, I was thinking exactly the same .
> 
> Anyways, Archon, incase you decided to stay, don't mind the jabs, we're all really friendly here... really...




Umm, okay. How about some picture proof. I have no problem with that.

Mugshot






My Best friend BZ (thats his DJ name) & Deuce (My Dog)





Deuce & Belle (My dad's dog)





My Dad as Cornholio





Partying With My Buds





Snowboarding in Alaska


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I bet the dog is actually Reveille...and Fallen Archon is hearing him talk even now..."Post on ENWorld- Satan commands it!"

Fallen Archon = Son of Reveille?

OK, maybe not.

Welcome to the boards AND the Hive, Fallen Archon.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*sigh*

We've been doing a whole-house renovation since the first week of November.  We're basically finished- only a few touch-ups remain to be done.

We're about 2-4 days away from being able to clear out the garage of all the stuff we moved out of the house so the work could get done, so all of our cars are outside.





As I write this, my area is being pounded by hail.

(Not "my _area_" area, just my area.  My region, if you will.)


----------



## megamania

Allo Hive


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hey, Mega!


----------



## Knightfall

Fallen Archon said:


> Umm, okay. How about some picture proof. I have no problem with that.



Archon, sorry if we seem a little paranoid. We have good reason to be suspicious after what happened recently.

Long story short, a long time member got banned for being dishonest.



Fallen Archon said:


> Snowboarding in Alaska



Nice shot. I like the flag in the background. Of course, I'm bias. I take it you were right on the border with the Yukon.


----------



## Fallen Archon

Knightfall said:


> Archon, sorry if we seem a little paranoid. We have good reason to be suspicious after what happened recently.
> 
> Long story short, a long time member got banned for being dishonest.
> 
> 
> Nice shot. I like the flag in the background. Of course, I'm bias. I take it you were right on the border with the Yukon.




Dishonesty is for idiots.

I don't remember if I was. That picture was taken 2 years ago.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Be alert!  Canadianianians are trying to take over Montana!  They must be...

well, nuts...who really wants Montana?

I keeeed, I keeed.


----------



## Fallen Archon

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Be alert!  Canadianianians are trying to take over Montana!  They must be...
> 
> well, nuts...who really wants Montana?
> 
> I keeeed, I keeed.




Considering that Montana has a dormant Supervolcano, I'm surprised it's even settled.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> So we clearl cant be zombies. What kind of undead are we? Can I be a vampire?



Don't know about you but I'm a Lich 


hafrogman said:


> You're right.
> 
> Those Brits can be pretty sneaky. . .



Look who's talking... Brit!


Fallen Archon said:


> Umm, okay. How about some picture proof. I have no problem with that.



Hmm... Okay, I'm willing to give you the benefit of doubt. Now, are you just passing by, or are you planning on staying? Just to know how many free tickets for the rides I should hand you


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

If I were undead, I'd be...

A Crypt Thing, maybe?  A Death Knight?

I'm too fat to be a Skeleton, to smart to be a Zombie, too well groomed to be a Ghoul, too black to be a Wight (), not cool enough to be a Vampire, not angry enough to be a Revenant, can't spell Phangaglagawhoosits (whatever), I don't know enough magic to be a Lich, and I'm CLEARLY not insubstantial.


----------



## Fallen Archon

Blackrat said:


> Hmm... Okay, I'm willing to give you the benefit of doubt. Now, are you just passing by, or are you planning on staying? Just to know how many free tickets for the rides I should hand you




I plan to stay for the duration.

Have to get some sleep now. I have work tomorrow.


----------



## Fallen Archon

Blackrat said:


> Don't know about you but I'm a Lich





Dannyalcatraz said:


> If I were undead, I'd be...
> 
> A Crypt Thing, maybe?  A Death Knight?
> 
> I'm too fat to be a Skeleton, to smart to be a Zombie, too well groomed to be a Ghoul, too black to be a Wight (), not cool enough to be a Vampire, not angry enough to be a Revenant, can't spell Phangaglagawhoosits (whatever), I don't know enough magic to be a Lich, and I'm CLEARLY not insubstantial.





Can I be a werehound?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Egads now the Cannucks are trying to turn American's into Canadians through their vile snowcovered mountains!  RUN!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Its not undead, but who made me arbiter of the thread?

Not me!

"Be whatchalike!"


----------



## Relique du Madde

ATTENTION ALL M&M 2e playing HIVERS:  Warriors and Warlocks PDF is now available!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Its not undead, but who made me arbiter of the thread?
> 
> Not me!
> 
> "Be whatchalike!"




It's because your Username has the word Alcatraz in it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

1) Welcome, Relique!

2) _YEEEEEEEEE-HHHHHHHAAAAAAAAA!_  Finally, I can almost get my M&M: W&W freak on!  When is the hardcover release?

3) If the Canucks actually tried to annex any portion of the USA, they'd gain a new appreciation of and love for the Quebecois.  We'd make great pets.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Relique du Madde said:


> It's because your Username has the word Alcatraz in it.




I'm more an inmate than a warden...or even a wereden.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dannyalcatraz said:


> 2) _YEEEEEEEEE-HHHHHHHAAAAAAAAA!_  Finally, I can almost get my M&M: W&W freak on!  When is the hardcover release?



The book has templates galore ("racial" and class) and alot of new optional rules  and lots of feats (dirty fighting is back ).  They actually have several new ways of doing the magic power.. 

I'm thinking Late April or Early May. 


> 3) If the Canucks actually tried to annex any portion of the USA, they'd gain a new appreciation of and love for the Quebecois.  We'd make great pets.



And better yet, Aliens will have a larger supply of meat.  Remember, extra terrestrials, Canadians taste better then Americans.  



Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'm more an inmate than a warden...or even a wereden.



eeek


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Remember, extra terrestrials, Canadians taste better then Americans.




Its the poutine and maple syrup.  We Americans simply can't match that.


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon! I sent you email, hope it makes some sense and helps to straight things out...

(yes that was a bad pun )


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blackrat said:


> Goldmoon! I sent you email, hope it makes some sense and helps to straight things out...
> 
> (yes that was a bad pun )




Perhaps it will out things straight.

(yes, that one was worse )


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Anywhooo, Hive-  I must be going, I _really_ must be going...

(My furosimide- a powerful diuretic- has finally kicked in.  I must run before I trickle.)


----------



## Relique du Madde

This is one of the coolest new tables from Warriors and Warlocks...

Relative Expertise
Degree of Skill...Rank Equiv.
Basic...............(1) to (0.5 PL)
Professional......(0.5 PL + 1) to (PL)
Expert.............(PL + 1) to (1.5 x PL)
Master.............([1.5 x PL] + 1) to (2 x PL)

So at PL 6 professionals in a skill would have rank 4 - 6 in a skill


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Goldmoon said:


> I so hope Windows 7 is any good. I HATE vista.....




I think most people that disliked Vista will be happy with Windows 7, but they would be happy with Vista (Service Pack 1) if it had come out today, too. 

Windows 7 basically has all the features of Windows Vista (including security features like UAC, IE Protected Mode, etc.), some additional stuff (Multitouch support, new task bar features, built-in Ribbon support), and better performance. 

But the efforts to migrate from XP to Vista are the same as to migrate from XP to Windows 7. (The efforts to migrate from Vista to Windows 7 will be marginal and very case-specific.)


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh.  When Microsoft Announced Windows 7 I decided not to upgrade to vista.  After all, if windows 7 was going to be an improvement on vista why go the vista step?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh.  When Microsoft Announced Windows 7 I decided not to upgrade to vista.  After all, if windows 7 was going to be an improvement on vista why go the vista step?




It seems quite an usual way of handling things.

Anyways, Vista takes a lot of the computer to handle. Is 7 any better in this regards, or does it eat even more of the processing power?


----------



## Blackrat

Sven is running around like a headless chicken now


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive,

sitting in the office, pretending to do work, watching the clock, cos I am on leave in 7hours and 30 minutes 
[/boast]


----------



## Ginnel

Hmm I've never had a problem with Vista, though I've only been using since November.

So have microsoft basically gone (think 2 guys talking)

M1 Oh Noes!! people no like our product!!

M2: Ahh but its not our product, its Vista they don't like.

M1: O'rly?!

M2: Yes really, so all we need to do is add a piece or two of "functionality" and features and we can sell them Vista again, but we'll call it something they can trust as well.

M1: Errr like blinds!

M2: How did you get a job here again?

M1: You know like windows, or maybe even we could call it curtains!

M2: Security!!

M1: I like squirrels!


And if its not anything like that it should have been.

-----------------------------

Sven Sven Sven what will Terrence ever do with you.
So tempting for Terrence to turn into gentle ben and maul the buggers hmm will have to think on that


----------



## Phaezen

Ginnel said:


> Hmm I've never had a problem with Vista, though I've only been using since November.
> 
> So have microsoft basically gone (think 2 guys talking)
> 
> M1 Oh Noes!! people no like our product!!
> 
> M2: Ahh but its not our product, its Vista they don't like.
> 
> M1: O'rly?!
> 
> M2: Yes really, so all we need to do is add a piece or two of "functionality" and features and we can sell them Vista again, but we'll call it something they can trust as well.
> 
> M1: Errr like blinds!
> 
> M2: How did you get a job here again?
> 
> M1: You know like windows, or maybe even we could call it curtains!
> 
> M2: Security!!
> 
> M1: I like squirrels!
> 
> 
> And if its not anything like that it should have been.




Mildy ammusing [/english nobility]


----------



## Darkness

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Perhaps it will out things straight.
> 
> (yes, that one was worse )



Straight-out worse, in fact.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Heh heh.  I concluded "Rabid Foxe's" part in the game..  I'm thinking the "show" she will be put in would be called _Fox in the Hen House_.   Basically a super heroine lesbian dating show.  It should be a train wreck considering that she is basically a "wolverine clone" all the female contestants would have superpowers and reality shws with a mostly female cast tends to have lots of cat fights.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Morning hive.

I've decided to be a Lich who can cast spells to preserve my body.


----------



## Relique du Madde

LOL.  A study found that playing shooter games improves your vision since it helps improve a person's ability to percieve differences in contrast.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bold or Stupid said:


> Morning hive.
> 
> I've decided to be a Lich who can cast spells to preserve my body.




Gentle Repose ftw?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Gentle Repose ftw?




T-Shirt of Gentle Repose .

A wizard in my old game made these for his zombies.

He had an army of tourists, wearing hawaii-t-shirts and sunglasses


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Blackrat said:


> T-Shirt of Gentle Repose .
> 
> A wizard in my old game made these for his zombies.
> 
> He had an army of tourists, wearing hawaii-t-shirts and sunglasses




Hehehehehe.

Yes Gentle Repose, brain not working yet. Tattoo of gentle repose, so I don't rot if i go to a nudist weekend in my new undead state. 

I' ov er thinking this right?


----------



## Phaezen

Bold or Stupid said:


> Hehehehehe.
> 
> Yes Gentle Repose, brain not working yet. Tattoo of gentle repose, so I don't rot if i go to a nudist weekend in my new undead state.
> 
> I' ov er thinking this right?




     

Goes to his happy place.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Phaezen said:


> Goes to his happy place.




What!?!?


----------



## Phaezen

Bold or Stupid said:


> What!?!?




*frantically tries to scrub image of undead nudist resort from his brain*


----------



## Blackrat

*I said nothing*


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Throws up in his mouth*


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> *Throws up in his mouth*




Whatever makes you happy...


----------



## Relique du Madde

It doesn't make me happy..  The vision of half nude zombies sunbathing while sea gulls peck maggots off at their soggy glistening bodies is what came to mind.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> It doesn't make me happy..  The vision of half nude zombies sunbathing while sea gulls peck maggots off at their soggy glistening bodies is what came to mind.




And I was just talking about tourist zombies in T-shirts...


----------



## Bold or Stupid

hehehe I broke Phaezen and Relique....

I don't plan on going to nudist weekends, but if I did I would go to ones for the living. Dead flesh doesn't bounce right.

I have done studies to prove this...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bold or Stupid said:


> I have done studies to prove this...




Did it involve throwing corpses off Big Ben?


----------



## Shabe

Relique du Madde said:


> The more times Californian Lawmaker's open their mouths, the more I ant them to leave Caslifornia for good. Under a new innitiative they want to BAN dark colored cars because "the paints used to make them are not as 'green' as cars with lighter colored paints."



Can't they use the reason that lighter cars are more visible, especially at night and therefore cause less accidents?



Dannyalcatraz said:


> If I were undead, I'd be...
> 
> A Crypt Thing, maybe? A Death Knight?
> 
> I'm too fat to be a Skeleton, to smart to be a Zombie, too well groomed to be a Ghoul, too black to be a Wight (), not cool enough to be a Vampire, not angry enough to be a Revenant, can't spell Phangaglagawhoosits (whatever), I don't know enough magic to be a Lich, and I'm CLEARLY not insubstantial.



How about a mummy lord?

Spellshrouded-mummified-vampire-were-penguin for me thanx


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Did it involve throwing corpses off Big Ben?




And as comparison throwing live ones off Big Ben too?


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> Did it involve throwing corpses off Big Ben?




I couldn't possibly comment.
It definitely didn't involve people locked in my cellar. No, definitely not.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bold or Stupid said:


> I couldn't possibly comment.
> It definitely didn't involve people locked in my cellar. No, definitely not.




It rubs the lotion on it's skin or else it get the hose again.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Shabe said:


> Can't they use the reason that lighter cars are more visible, especially at night and therefore cause less accidents?




Nope because apparently driving n a virtual desert in a dark painted car causes people to be more likely to turn on the AC when if they are driving in a light colored car.  NEVERMIND that the state which is writing that law heavily taxes the sale of gasoline, or the fact that automakers are making more and more hybrid or electric cars as a result of Americans wanting to be "greener" and as a result of "peek oil production".


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> It rubs the lotion on it's skin or else it get the hose again.



Nah they just made it brain flavoured, which had the unforunate complication of when they actually came to feed they smeared the brains all over their body instead of eating them.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know, I feel sorry for the Mayor in the game...  Imagine how much damage he might be accidentally recieving as a result of Sven's 'protection."


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You know, I feel sorry for the Mayor in the game...  Imagine how much damage he might be accidentally recieving as a result of Sven's 'protection."




Whuh? Sven is extra careful... Like when hugging a girl. Mommy said must not hug girl like strangling a bear...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Mommy said must not hug girl like strangling a bear...




But what if the girl was a were-bear?


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope because apparently driving n a virtual desert in a dark painted car causes people to be more likely to turn on the AC when if they are driving in a light colored car. NEVERMIND that the state which is writing that law heavily taxes the sale of gasoline, or the fact that automakers are making more and more hybrid or electric cars as a result of Americans wanting to be "greener" and as a result of "peek oil production".



Unless I'm mistaken the Uk has a high tax on its petrol.

50.35 pence per litre  whatever that means


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> But what if the girl was a were-bear?




Then make boots!


----------



## Ginnel

Relique du Madde said:


> But what if the girl was a were-bear?



*ponders why were in werewolf is pronounced where/wear/ware*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ginnel said:


> Unless I'm mistaken the Uk has a high tax on its petrol.
> 
> 50.35 pence per litre  whatever that means




Yeah, but out of the whole US, California's taxes are the worse (8-10% sale tax depending on city (Los Angeles has 9 or 10% sales tax, I'm not really sure because some new proposed tax increases are about to be voted on in may) and about 63 cents per gallon gasoline tax which the sales tax is also added onto).*  


Sure this doesn't seem alot but then again, I doubt the average Londoner's doesn't have to drive as far as the Average Californian does for work, school and everything else (in huge heavy fuel inefficient cars).


*You should hear some of the tax based insanity that's being proposed in California due to our state being on the verge of bankruptcy.  Its insane considering that at least one entire region in California has 12-15% unemployment and many large companies are leaving the state due to business expenses.


----------



## nerfherder

Relique du Madde said:


> Nope because apparently driving n a virtual desert in a dark painted car causes people to be more likely to turn on the AC when if they are driving in a light colored car.  NEVERMIND that the state which is writing that law heavily taxes the sale of gasoline, or the fact that automakers are making more and more hybrid or electric cars as a result of Americans wanting to be "greener" and as a result of "peek oil production".



Don't worry - it's not going to be law.  It was some research done on how best to reflect light by paint and windows, which got spun into a news story.


Ginnel said:


> Unless I'm mistaken the Uk has a high tax on its petrol.
> 
> 50.35 pence per litre  whatever that means



Currently UK fuel duty is 64p per litre of gasoline, or the equivalent of $4.28 per US gallon.  Driving in the UK is *far* more expensive than the US


----------



## Relique du Madde

Egads!  California now has a death Ray!    The NIF research lab just finished building a vast array of lasers which has the energy output of the Hydrogen bomb.  They claim they want to use the laser to create Fusion (or was it Fission?) but  I have my theories...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raWZraPHLqM]YouTube - Spies Like Us: MTV Satellite[/ame]

Wouldn't the world be a better place if the channel they claim to be "MTV" were suddenly blasted off the air?


----------



## Ginnel

our sales tax (reasurringly named Value added tax) has recently gone down from 17.5 to 15  in an effort to make us spend more 

theres always someone worse off though, poor scandanavians 

also income tax can be quite nasty in some places as well think my brothers is 50-60% in Belgium, aha i was right

[sblock=worldwide taxes]






[/url]
[/sblock]


----------



## Shabe

Relique du Madde said:


> Egads! California now has a death Ray!  The NIF research lab just finished building a vast array of lasers which has the energy output of the Hydrogen bomb. They claim they want to use the laser to create Fusion (or was it Fission?) but I have my theories...




Well the Hive had their Deathstar before California got it, so I don't know what all the fuss is about. 
Yeah Nuclear Fusion, the fusing of two lighter atoms to form a heavier one I believe, rather than Fission the splitting of unstable radioactive material to a more stable state. Both processes relying on the fact that they are moving the material to a more stable state (iron) but making energy in the process by something *checks his a-level science* wiki seems to agree.


----------



## Blackrat

CBS's 60 minutes just became the laughing stock of Finland . I'll try to see if I can find the story in english for you guys...

EDIT: Well, apparently, it's all over the comments on their own page too: http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=4901282n


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> CBS's 60 minutes just became the laughing stock of Finland . I'll try to see if I can find the story in english for you guys...
> 
> EDIT: Well, apparently, it's all over the comments on their own page too: The Internet Is Infected - CBS News Video



Someone break this down for me? I can't do the sound thing at work


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Someone break this down for me? I can't do the sound thing at work




Well the story is about some Russian Nationalist Hackers, whose picture CBS has acquired. Only problem, the picture is many years old pic of some finnish schoolkids...


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Well the story is about some Russian Nationalist Hackers, whose picture CBS has acquired. Only problem, the picture is many years old pic of some finnish schoolkids...




One has to wonder about what passes as journalistic standards these day 

2 hours to go, I can make it.


----------



## Phaezen

Where is hafrogman when you need him?






Skydiving Frogs


----------



## Shabe

Phaezen said:


> Where is hafrogman when you need him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skydiving Frogs




I think their marketing department were out of coffee that day, why couldn't they just not do the backpacks and goggles and just call it a Frog Frisbee?


----------



## Phaezen

Later Hive!

off to celebrate some well deserved leave


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> Where is hafrogman when you need him?
> 
> Skydiving Frogs



*waves*

Sorry I'm late.

*dons backpack and goggles*


----------



## Wereserpent

Hiya Hive! My internet is being wonky right now. I am on a school computer now. I am not sure when my net will get fixed, hopefully sometime in the next two days or so. So, I may not be around as much as I want to.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Blackrat said:


> It seems quite an usual way of handling things.
> 
> Anyways, Vista takes a lot of the computer to handle. Is 7 any better in this regards, or does it eat even more of the processing power?



It is supposed to even work on those newfangled "netbooks" (or those formerly called that before the owner of the trademark complained  ). 

There are some suggestions in the M$ guidelines for Windows 7 that go into how to avoid power consumption and require less system resources. The background services apparently got an overhaul to lessen their resource hunger, stuff like that. 

In a way, it is a "cleaned up" Windows Vista, but I am not sure it would have been possible before Vista (and Netbooks getting a mass appeal). And a lot of those Vista "breaking changes" (which is mostly the security feature related stuff, like User Account Control) are still in Windows 7. Those changes really broke down a lot of apps, but they were inevitable if you wanted to fix the security issues of Windows (and so, they didn't just break apps, they also broke viruses, trojans and other exploits.)


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ginnel said:


> our sales tax (reasurringly named Value added tax) has recently gone down from 17.5 to 15  in an effort to make us spend more
> 
> theres always someone worse off though, poor scandanavians
> 
> also income tax can be quite nasty in some places as well think my brothers is 50-60% in Belgium, aha i was right
> 
> [sblock=worldwide taxes]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> [/sblock]



 Dang, Belgium is above Germany! We'll have to work on that!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> CBS's 60 minutes just became the laughing stock of Finland . I'll try to see if I can find the story in english for you guys...
> 
> EDIT: Well, apparently, it's all over the comments on their own page too: - CBS News Video




60 minutes is a laughing stock in the US also, but too many people take it seriously.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Dang, Belgium is above Germany! We'll have to work on that!




Germany's on the move!  Head for the Hills!


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Germany's on the move!  Head for the Hills!



Bah, they'll over extend and invade Russia, where they will be soundly trounced by Russia's greatest defense, an army of Igor clones _REALLY, REALLY bad weather_!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Lol.


----------



## Phaezen

Evening Hive!

On leave for 2 weeks = Awesome, both headlight bulbs blowing as you were leaving to go out for the evening, not so awesome.

So, entertain me, I command it


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> So, entertain me, I command it



*misses his Michigan J. Frog avatar*

*dons top hat*
*picks up cane*

_Hello my baby!
Hello my honey!
Hello my rag-time gal!

Send me a kiss by wire,
Baby, my heart's on fire!

If you refuse me,
Honey, you'll lose me!
Then you'll be left alone.

Oh baby, telephone,
And tell me I'm your own. . ._

*exit, stage left*


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> *misses his Michigan J. Frog avatar*
> 
> *dons top hat*
> *picks up cane*
> 
> _Hello my baby!
> Hello my honey!
> Hello my rag-time gal!
> 
> Send me a kiss by wire,
> Baby, my heart's on fire!
> 
> If you refuse me,
> honey you'll lose me!
> Then you'll be left alone.
> 
> Oh baby, telephone,
> And tell me I'm your own. . ._
> 
> *exit, stage left*




Considers frogs legs for supper....


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> Considers frogs legs for supper....



Philistine!


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> Philistine!




I was considering a chili and chocolate sauce to go with them


----------



## Knightfall

hafrogman said:


> *misses his Michigan J. Frog avatar*



Search: Michigan J. Frog - MetaCrawler


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> T-Shirt of Gentle Repose .
> 
> A wizard in my old game made these for his zombies.
> 
> He had an army of tourists, wearing hawaii-t-shirts and sunglasses




HA! I had a character in 2E once tackle a zombie and put boots of dancing on it. Funny as hell.


----------



## hafrogman

Knightfall said:


> Search: Michigan J. Frog - MetaCrawler



Oh, I still have the file for the avatar hanging around here somewhere.  I just changed to this one though.


----------



## Goldmoon

Hello All! Weird last two nights I must say. How is everyone?


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> HA! I had a character in 2E once tackle a zombie and put boots of dancing on it. Funny as hell.



Sounds thrilling.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Goldmoon said:


> Hello All! Weird last two nights I must say. How is everyone?




Pretty good, I trust things are going well?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Sounds thrilling.




He shoots....He scores!


----------



## Goldmoon

Bold or Stupid said:


> Pretty good, I trust things are going well?




Things are going well but she threw me a BIIIIIG curveball. She told me she thinks she's in love with me.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Hello All! Weird last two nights I must say. How is everyone?



Weird nights because of. . . woman?

I . . . am.  *shrug*
I've been work stressing lately.  Big deadline was looming.  Now I'm trying to put my sleep schedule back in order.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Weird nights because of. . . woman?
> 
> I . . . am. *shrug*
> I've been work stressing lately. Big deadline was looming. Now I'm trying to put my sleep schedule back in order.




Yeah, Rebecca kind of freaked me out.

Did you complete your deadline?


----------



## hafrogman

hafrogman said:


> Weird nights because of. . . woman?





Goldmoon said:


> Things are going well but she threw me a BIIIIIG curveball. She told me she thinks she's in love with me.



So that would be a yes, then.  


Goldmoon said:


> He shoots....He scores!



Sounds like you're a lot closer to that than I am.

*goes to check his e-mail*

No e-mails from any beautiful women vying for my affection. . .   So yeah.  It looks like I shall not be scoring.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Did you complete your deadline?



Sort of.  I was a bit late, and there's still more to do.  But it's less urgent now.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> So that would be a yes, then. Sounds like you're a lot closer to that than I am.
> 
> *goes to check his e-mail*
> 
> No e-mails from any beautiful women vying for my affection. . . So yeah. It looks like I shall not be scoring.




Awwwww, froggy. *HUG*



hafrogman said:


> Sort of. I was a bit late, and there's still more to do. But it's less urgent now.




Well, at least youre feeling less stressed.


----------



## Joker

*Getting your wisdom teeth pulled blows.*

So this is my second one which all in all went better than the first, which was like getting your wisdom tooth pulled without a properly working anesthetic.
Oh wait, that's exactly how it was.

This time however the doctor was pulling and pulling (I whined early in the procedure for more drugs so I didn't feel any of this) but he couldn't get it out.  He said he was gonna drill it into two pieces but that didn't work either.  Then he proceeded to drill it into tiny chunks and pull those out and I poo you not, this pulling (more like a show of manliness fail) and drilling went on for a little over 35 minutes.

I was smart this time and brought instant cold packs for the trip home and use some normal ones when I got there so I could avoid having a face that looked like I was chewing on a hamster.

Now I just look like I'm chewing on a mouse.

Just thought I'd share before I turned off my computer and went to sleep to have drug induced dreams.

Toodles.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> He shoots....He scores!



finally the rimshot paid off! 


Goldmoon said:


> Things are going well but she threw me a BIIIIIG curveball. She told me she thinks she's in love with me.



Frickin yikes, I would automatically take that as crazy but thats just me.
I think her Bi opinion and this means she really really wants to hold on to you and is a bit insecure in that respect.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Goldmoon said:


> Things are going well but she threw me a BIIIIIG curveball. She told me she thinks she's in love with me.




Umm, congrats I guess, but I can see how it coming out of the blue could be a shock. This may explain her need for a commitment from you.


----------



## Goldmoon

Joker said:


> So this is my second one which all in all went better than the first, which was like getting your wisdom tooth pulled without a properly working anesthetic.
> Oh wait, that's exactly how it was.
> 
> This time however the doctor was pulling and pulling (I whined early in the procedure for more drugs so I didn't feel any of this) but he couldn't get it out. He said he was gonna drill it into two pieces but that didn't work either. Then he proceeded to drill it into tiny chunks and pull those out and I poo you not, this pulling (more like a show of manliness fail) and drilling went on for a little over 35 minutes.
> 
> I was smart this time and brought instant cold packs for the trip home and use some normal ones when I got there so I could avoid having a face that looked like I was chewing on a hamster.
> 
> Now I just look like I'm chewing on a mouse.
> 
> Just thought I'd share before I turned off my computer and went to sleep to have drug induced dreams.
> 
> Toodles.




Ouch, but at least you have good drugs....



Ginnel said:


> finally the rimshot paid off!
> 
> Frickin yikes, I would automatically take that as crazy but thats just me.
> I think her Bi opinion and this means she really really wants to hold on to you and is a bit insecure in that respect.




Blackrat sent me an email which really made sense to me about that.


----------



## Ginnel

Joker said:


> So this is my second one which all in all went better than the first, which was like getting your wisdom tooth pulled without a properly working anesthetic.
> Oh wait, that's exactly how it was.
> 
> This time however the doctor was pulling and pulling (I whined early in the procedure for more drugs so I didn't feel any of this) but he couldn't get it out. He said he was gonna drill it into two pieces but that didn't work either. Then he proceeded to drill it into tiny chunks and pull those out and I poo you not, this pulling (more like a show of manliness fail) and drilling went on for a little over 35 minutes.
> 
> I was smart this time and brought instant cold packs for the trip home and use some normal ones when I got there so I could avoid having a face that looked like I was chewing on a hamster.
> 
> Now I just look like I'm chewing on a mouse.
> 
> Just thought I'd share before I turned off my computer and went to sleep to have drug induced dreams.
> 
> Toodles.



Mo and indeed fo


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Awwwww, froggy. *HUG*



's okay.  Maybe tomorrow.  On one hand, it's been a week.  On the other, that's pretty standard for between her messages.







Goldmoon said:


> Well, at least you're feeling less stressed.



A little.  I now need a weekend to make up for the weekend I didn't get last weekend with work stress and family in town stress and sleeping on the couch stress.







Joker said:


> So this is my second one which all in all went better than the first, which was like getting your wisdom tooth pulled without a properly working anesthetic.



This is why I insisted on going general.  I can't handle the idea of being awake for something like that.  Instead my experience went like this:

*shot*
Them: Count backwards from twenty.
*does so*
Me: You know, I don't think this is working.
...
*wakes up in the next room under a pink blanket*

But even then, it was not a pleasant experience.  I still don't eat Jell-o.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bold or Stupid said:


> Umm, congrats I guess, but I can see how it coming out of the blue could be a shock. This may explain her need for a commitment from you.




I think we've settled that issue. Now she springs this on me.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

The tooth story makes me thank my lucky stars that I have excellent teeth.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> 's okay. Maybe tomorrow. On one hand, it's been a week. On the other, that's pretty standard for between her messages.A little. I now need a weekend to make up for the weekend I didn't get last weekend with work stress and family in town stress and sleeping on the couch stress.This is why I insisted on going general. I can't handle the idea of being awake for something like that. Instead my experience went like this:
> 
> *shot*
> Them: Count backwards from twenty.
> *does so*
> Me: You know, I don't think this is working.
> ...
> *wakes up in the next room under a pink blanket*
> 
> But even then, it was not a pleasant experience. I still don't eat Jell-o.




Still, better than waking up under a pink blanket and being naked.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Still, better than waking up under a pink blanket and being naked.



Depends, I've had pleasant experiences with that.  I guess the blanket was more peach, you know. . . the shade they have in hotel beds.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Goldmoon said:


> Still, better than waking up under a pink blanket and being naked.




Is any one under the blanket with me?
If so who?


----------



## hafrogman

Bold or Stupid said:


> The tooth story makes me thank my lucky stars that I have excellent teeth.



Really?  I wish I had excellent teeth.

*considers steals BoS's teeth*

Hey look!  Over there!

*points*


----------



## Bold or Stupid

hafrogman said:


> Really?  I wish I had excellent teeth.
> 
> *considers steals BoS's teeth*
> 
> Hey look!  Over there!
> 
> *points*




*passes sense motive roll*
Eeeeeek!

*Covers mouth*


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Depends, I've had pleasant experiences with that. I guess the blanket was more peach, you know. . . the shade they have in hotel beds.




As long as you werent "Pitching a tent" youre OK.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Goldmoon said:


> As long as you werent "Pitching a tent" youre OK.




Doing that nude is just stupid you'll catch something delicate with a peg or guy rope...

Oh I see what you mean.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bold or Stupid said:


> Is any one under the blanket with me?
> If so who?




Who would you like to be under the blanket with you. For me, it would be Kate Winslet. I would say Rebecca but shes under the blanket next to me right now and sleeping.


----------



## hafrogman

Bold or Stupid said:


> *passes sense motive roll*
> Eeeeeek!
> 
> *Covers mouth*



*hides brick*
*looks innocent*

What brick?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Things are going well but she threw me a BIIIIIG curveball. She told me she thinks she's in love with me.




Has she moved into your spider hole yet?


----------



## hafrogman

Bold or Stupid said:


> Doing that nude is just stupid you'll catch something delicate with a peg or guy rope...
> 
> Oh I see what you mean.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> The more times Californian Lawmaker's open their mouths, the more I ant them to leave Caslifornia for good.  Under a new innitiative they want to BAN dark colored cars because "the paints used to make them are not as 'green' as cars with lighter colored paints."




And this, folks, is why the state is broke[n].


----------



## Relique du Madde

Joker said:


> So this is my second one which all in all went better than the first, which was like getting your wisdom tooth pulled without a properly working anesthetic.
> 
> <SNIP>




AAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!    *runs*


----------



## Ginnel

[sblock=my fav comp games]







 



Vib Ribbon, Final Fantasy VI (includes FF X PS2 Demo), Bishi Bashi Special, Gitaroo Man (PS2) and Amplitude.
Martin Mountford at 00:00 on 01 April
Honorary mentions go to DiabloII, Badlurs Gate II, Chaos (on the spectrum) We Love Katamari and also Disgaea. and FF9. dam this list really could go on.
For any of you thinking what the heck are those games I've picked, they're ace thats what, come round and I'll show you why  [/sblock]



also listening to: also watch it for a good example of welsh accents half way through  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMLCrzy9TEs"]YouTube - Utah Saints Something Good '08 : Download OUT NOW!![/ame] Love it! I am no typical geek *busts a move*


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Has she moved into your spider hole yet?



Is that what you kids are calling it these days?  

That's a pretty gross euphamism, honestly.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Be alert!  Canadianianians are trying to take over Montana!  They must be...
> 
> well, nuts...who really wants Montana?
> 
> I keeeed, I keeed.




I game with a guy named "Canadian Rob".


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Has she moved into your spider hole yet?




Nope, I've been in her pod a lot lately. I'm there right now actually.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Is that what you kids are calling it these days?
> 
> That's a pretty gross euphamism, honestly.










Especially considering that it looks like that soldier is sitting in his own excrement.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Especially considering that it looks like that soldier is sitting in his own excrement.



So . . . you're telling me there's a "little man", covered by a hood in this "spider hole".

. . .

Right.


----------



## Darth K'Trava

Relique du Madde said:


> Heh.  When Microsoft Announced Windows 7 I decided not to upgrade to vista.  After all, if windows 7 was going to be an improvement on vista why go the vista step?




I've only dealt with Vista once while setting up a coworker's comp. A friend of mine who has it on his new comp hates it with a passion.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> So . . . you're telling me there's a "little man", covered by a hood in this "spider hole".
> 
> . . .
> 
> Right.




OMGFLOL!!

That was awesome.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Nope, I've been in her pod a lot lately. I'm there right now actually.



I'm sure this would sound much more innocent if it wasn't for the whole "spider hole" conversation.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darth K'Trava said:


> I've only dealt with Vista once while setting up a coworker's comp. A friend of mine who has it on his new comp hates it with a passion.




Besides for the click to approve everything, the massive memory drain, and the messed up drivers, what exactly is the hate everyone has for it?


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Is that what you kids are calling it these days?
> 
> That's a pretty gross euphamism, honestly.





Ewwwwwwwww, seriously.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Goldmoon said:


> Who would you like to be under the blanket with you. For me, it would be Kate Winslet. I would say Rebecca but shes under the blanket next to me right now and sleeping.




A woman of taste I see. It would have to my Girlfriend and Claire Danes.


hafrogman said:


> *hides brick*
> *looks innocent*
> 
> What brick?






hafrogman said:


>




Don't grin at me! It's a ploy to make me grin back. You just after my teeth!!!

Actually hows your digestive tract? If you have a good one I'm happy to swap.


----------



## Relique du Madde

<--- Innocent


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> OMGFLOL!!
> 
> That was awesome.



Tell me that you will ever be able to look at that picture with a straight face again.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Especially considering that it looks like that soldier is sitting in his own excrement.





More Ewwwwwww



hafrogman said:


> So . . . you're telling me there's a "little man", covered by a hood in this "spider hole".
> 
> . . .
> 
> Right.




Um........no


----------



## Darth K'Trava

nerfherder said:


> Don't worry - it's not going to be law.  It was some research done on how best to reflect light by paint and windows, which got spun into a news story.
> 
> Currently UK fuel duty is 64p per litre of gasoline, or the equivalent of $4.28 per US gallon.  Driving in the UK is *far* more expensive than the US




However, you guys have a much better mass transit system than we could ever dream of, much less afford... Our main hindrance to that is the ye olde "urban sprawl" over the past several decades making things too far spread out to make mass transit feasible.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

hafrogman said:


> So . . . you're telling me there's a "little man", covered by a hood in this "spider hole".
> 
> . . .
> 
> Right.




ROFLMOLWGTDTDOTT
[sblock]Rolls On Floor Laughing Madly Out Loud While Guarding Teeth Due To Danger Of Tooth Theft[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman

Bold or Stupid said:


> Don't grin at me! It's a ploy to make me grin back. You just after my teeth!!!



Bwa ha!  One of these days you'll slip up and my nefarious scheme will bear fruit.







Bold or Stupid said:


> Actually hows your digestive tract? If you have a good one I'm happy to swap.



It used to be flawless.  Now adays I think I'm becoming lactose intolerant, so it's. . .







Goldmoon said:


> Ewwwwwwwww, seriously.


----------



## Goldmoon

Bold or Stupid said:


> A woman of taste I see. It would have to my Girlfriend and Claire Danes.




I never really liked her until I saw her in Terminator 3. She was super sexy in that.



Relique du Madde said:


> <--- Innocent




Riiiiiiiight


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bold or Stupid said:


> ROFLMOLWGTDTDOTT
> [sblock]Rolls On Floor Laughing Madly Out Loud While Guarding Teeth Due To Danger Of Tooth Theft[/sblock]




That reminds me.  Last night there was a news story about how people are starting to sell their gold teeth for cash.  Of course, we all know which demographics that story is aimed at.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Goldmoon said:


> I never really liked her until I saw her in Terminator 3. She was super sexy in that.




Stardust. Mmmmm.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> That reminds me. Last night there was a news story about how people are starting to sell their gold teeth for cash. Of course, we all know which demographics that story is aimed at.




Why are you hating on suburban white men?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Why are you hating on suburban white men?




Psssshhh!  I'm not hating.  Yo!


----------



## Goldmoon

Bold or Stupid said:


> Stardust. Mmmmm.




I havent seen that.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Goldmoon said:


> I havent seen that.




Tis very good. Based on an excellent book by Neil Gaiman.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Psssshhh! I'm not hating. Yo!




Don't make bust a cap!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> Don't make bust a cap!




That's just wack!


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Off to bed. Goodnight folks.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> That's just wack!




Damn skippy Sukka!


----------



## Goldmoon

Bold or Stupid said:


> Off to bed. Goodnight folks.




Night Bold!


----------



## nerfherder

Darth K'Trava said:


> However, you guys have a much better mass transit system than we could ever dream of, much less afford... Our main hindrance to that is the ye olde "urban sprawl" over the past several decades making things too far spread out to make mass transit feasible.



True - we're packed tight enough to make a train system work.  I much prefer driving, though - the soundtrack is much nicer


----------



## Goldmoon

nerfherder said:


> True - we're packed tight enough to make a train system work. I much prefer driving, though - the soundtrack is much nicer




I was going to remark on how I always liked to ride the train but then I realized that that wasnt a good idea in the hive.


----------



## Goldmoon

I was up sooooo late, Then Rebecca wakes me up getting ready for work and now I cant go back to sleep. *sigh* Any other hivers on?


----------



## Relique du Madde

I'm now on.


----------



## CleverNickName

*warms up the griddle, begins making pancakes*


----------



## Blackrat

Goldmoon said:


> Blackrat sent me an email which really made sense to me about that.



Good to hear you got it. Hope it helps a bit.


Goldmoon said:


> Things are going well but she threw me a BIIIIIG curveball. She told me she thinks she's in love with me.



And apparently at least part of it was right...


----------



## Blackrat

I'm a monster, rawr!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> I'm a monster, rawr!




KILL IT!!


----------



## Blackrat

Nah, that's too good for it.

Now, entertain me, puny mortal! Your superior is bored!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tosses a Molotov cocktail.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Nah, that's too good for it.
> 
> Now, entertain me, puny mortal! Your superior is bored!




Hey thats my line!

On leave, first opportunity to sleep late in months and I can't


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ka boom?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Ka boom?




No. The Superlaser must recharge.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> No. The Superlaser must recharge.










Silly Rat, don't you know the Deathstar 2.0.hive has a faster recharge cycle?


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Silly Rat, don't you know the Deathstar 2.0.hive has a faster recharge cycle?




Not since I tinkered with it. I didn't like the color of the beam, so I used that useless extra power that was used to shorten the recharge time, to change the beam rainbow-colored.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Not since I tinkered with it. I didn't like the color of the beam, so I used that useless extra power that was used to shorten the recharge time, to change the beam rainbow-colored.





Ooooo nice work.

Except now I am imagining Vader and the Emperor as sparkly vampires.  *GETOUTOFMYBRAINDOESNOTWANT*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Picture not related... but giggity.


----------



## Phaezen

Offski to run some errands and what not

Later Hive


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> Picture not related... but giggity.




Whoa... First off, that girl looks like one LARPer I know, but I'm quite sure that's just coincidental... Second, she looks like she's about to eat alive the person taking the pic...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I wonder how good that chest plate is at deflecting laser blasts...


----------



## Aeson

Everyone wish Aurora a happy birthday.

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, well happy b-day Aurora!

I just wish she'd be around to notice


----------



## Relique du Madde

Happy Bday.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Oh, well happy b-day Aurora!
> 
> I just wish she'd be around to notice



 It's the thought that counts. Someone could go over to CM and ask her to come by.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> It's the thought that counts. Someone could go over to CM and ask her to come by.




She hangs there? Heh, I didn't know...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> She hangs there? Heh, I didn't know...



 She uses her real name Jennie.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Morning Hive!!!

Mudkipz in dreams last night. Umm. Help?
Also Kult live action. Or just really immersive, weird dreams for certain.


----------



## Shabe

nerfherder said:


> True - we're packed tight enough to make a train system work. I much prefer driving, though - the soundtrack is much nicer




That's what mp3 players are for, a soundtrack for your life.

We may have train that work, but £64 for a two 3 hour journeys hurts. Thats like 9.6 hours of work! But girlie is worth it 

Other parts of europe are much cheaper for public transport, not that I think of Britain as part of europe, but still.


----------



## Ginnel

*moment of zen clarity*

Do Mudkipz dream of electric rats?


----------



## Ginnel

The sun is shining the sky is blue and after today I don't have to go back to work for 5 days


life is good!! : )

*Grooves around the Hive*

Ya know Mr Shabe you can change that Registered User title under your name as you've paid your community supporter thing just go to my account and I think edit details or profiles or somein


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> electric rats?










Evil Kitten is trying to electrocute me!!!


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Ginnel said:


> The sun is shining the sky is blue and after today I don't have to go back to work for 5 days
> 
> 
> life is good!! : )
> 
> *Grooves around the Hive*




Good for you.
I'm back at work tomorrow after 11 days off in a row. It's been nice.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Evil Kitten is trying to electrocute me!!!



Hmm, it doesn't look yellow maybe it's a relation *coughs and clears his throat* "Pikka Pika?"


----------



## Blackrat

Ginnel said:


> Hmm, it doesn't look yellow maybe it's a relation *coughs and clears his throat* "Pikka Pika?"




I say, what are you babling boy?


----------



## Blackrat

Let's talk Dr Who! I haven't seen this newfangled doc, but now that I had a chance to see the old series from the beginning I have to say, I absolutely consider the 1st doc to be the best!


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Blackrat said:


> Let's talk Dr Who! I haven't seen this newfangled doc, but now that I had a chance to see the old series from the beginning I have to say, I absolutely consider the 1st doc to be the best!




I think the rule is - The first Doctor you see is the best.

So Tom Baker for me.


----------



## Blackrat

Bold or Stupid said:


> I think the rule is - The first Doctor you see is the best.
> 
> So Tom Baker for me.




Well, the first doctor I saw was the 3rd.

They recently showed the whole old show on a finnish cable channel, and I jumped in at midway through the 3rd doc time. I skipped almost all of 5th and 6th since I didn't like them at all. After the show finished, they now started it from the beginning again, giving me chance to catch up to the 1st and 2nd.

Okay, I still haven't seen the 2nd, but I doubt he could be cooler than the 1st.


----------



## Ginnel

Blackrat said:


> Well, the first doctor I saw was the 3rd.
> 
> They recently showed the whole old show on a finnish cable channel, and I jumped in at midway through the 3rd doc time. After the show finished, they now started it from the beginning again, giving me chance to catch up to the 1st and 2nd.
> 
> Okay, I still haven't seen the 2nd, but I doubt he could be cooler than the 1st.



Patrick Trouton, the littlest space hobo?

To be honest I haven't seen many episodes of the begining stuff but I have seen clips and know the frickin actors names.

Still pondering my replacement character for tonights D&D game I think a zealot in armor and zweihander might work, possibly as a favoured soul instead or a cleric.
Although a combat focused favoured soul is a bit MAD (multiple attribute dependancy) with the limited spell lists in the world we're playing in it seems like the better choice.


----------



## Phaezen

Bold or Stupid said:


> I think the rule is - The first Doctor you see is the best.




Kind of like Final Fantasy in that regard then?


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Kind of like Final Fantasy in that regard then?




Well, I break that rule too . My first FF was 8, and I think that 6,7 and 9 are all way better than it . 10, I'm not sure, and 12 is about on the same line. My experience with the older FF's is not extensive enough to form an informed opinion.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Blackrat said:


> Well, I break that rule too . My first FF was 8, and I think that 6,7 and 9 are all way better than it . 10, I'm not sure, and 12 is about on the same line. My experience with the older FF's is not extensive enough to form an informed opinion.




Well your Finnish, so immediately suspect  Obviously you're just difficult. 9 is the only FF I don't like. 

Can you answer me a Scandinavian question? Does it really get dark at 3:30pm? Do you then all get drunk and make furniture?


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Phaezen said:


> Kind of like Final Fantasy in that regard then?




Yes except if you're Finnish.


----------



## Blackrat

Bold or Stupid said:


> Can you answer me a Scandinavian question? Does it really get dark at 3:30pm? Do you then all get drunk and make furniture?




Öh... In the winter, yes it does get dark at around 3-4 PM. And yes, we then get drunk ... But no, we do not make furniture .

But hey, 2 out of 3 correct. Not bad


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, hey. Have I talked about my girlfriend's character in our Star Wars game? Or rather the incredible pun she managed to pull with it. She has negative modifier to Con, and started as Noble (the class with the least HP). She became pissed when she realised how little HP she has to start with (compared to the Wookiee Soldier), so she named the character Neaar Deat .


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Blackrat said:


> Öh... In the winter, yes it does get dark at around 3-4 PM. And yes, we then get drunk ... But no, we do not make furniture .
> 
> But hey, 2 out of 3 correct. Not bad




Curses!!!! Maybe the furniture thing is Sweden.


----------



## Blackrat

Bold or Stupid said:


> Curses!!!! Maybe the furniture thing is Sweden.




Yes, but they don't get drunk, so you're still at 2/3...

Now I'm not entirely sure on Norwegians...


----------



## Bold or Stupid

We must be careful, the moderators seem to be moderating against humour. So only use surreal injokes that most people will fail to notice/get.


----------



## Blackrat

Whuh? I never joke. I'm deadly serious about swedes not knowing how to get drunk...


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Blackrat said:


> Whuh? I never joke. I'm deadly serious about swedes not knowing how to get drunk...




Not us two of course, mine was a serious question about another culture. It's the people like Goldmoon who have to watch out, all of her posts a jokes, she never brings up anything serious.


----------



## Piratecat

Bold or Stupid said:


> It's the people like Goldmoon who have to watch out, all of her posts a jokes, she never brings up anything serious.



Some people are just _asking_ to get themselves banned.


----------



## Blackrat

To explain my views on swedes' drinking, we have a proverb in Finland.

A russian will drink a vodka with water.
A swede will drink a water with vodka.
A finn drinks vodka like water...


----------



## Phaezen

Bold or Stupid said:


> Well your Finnish, so immediately suspect  Obviously you're just difficult. 9 is the only FF I don't like.






Bold or Stupid said:


> Yes except if you're Finnish.




Are you quite Finnished?


----------



## Blackrat

Hmm. I think I'll take a moment of respite from ENW. It seems the mods are being overly humorous, so I'll return when things are back to their normal seriousness...


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Hmm. I think I'll take a moment of respite from ENW. It seems the mods are being overly humorous, so I'll return when things are back to their normal seriousness...




Things are getting a bit light hearted around here are they not?  Haven't seen a decent edition war all day.  Whats up with that?  Its all raving about the awesomeness of the Flumph and what not.

D&D on Enworld.  Its Serious Business!


----------



## Shabe

*flies by on his Flumph mount*


----------



## hafrogman

I must say, as far as April Fool's jokes go, this one seems pretty . . . tame, so far.  Once they start banning people for jokes, of course. . .

Man 1: I say, I say. Where are you going in such a hurry?
Man 2: I'm going to the doctor's, I don't like the look of my wife!
Man 1: Good idea!  I'll go there with you, I can't stand the sight of mine!


----------



## Bold or Stupid

hafrogman said:


> I must say, as far as April Fool's jokes go, this one seems pretty . . . tame, so far.  Once they start banning people for jokes, of course. . .
> 
> Man 1: I say, I say. Where are you going in such a hurry?
> Man 2: I'm going to the doctor's, I don't like the look of my wife!
> Man 1: Good idea!  I'll go there with you, I can't stand the sight of mine!




I quiet like it, it has a pleasant subversive surrealism.
I would of had the declare that they were revealing every users first user name so stop people hiding behind alts. Then change everyone's name to Revielle. 

Sorry to any hiver still sore about that.


----------



## hafrogman

Bold or Stupid said:


> I quite like it, it has a pleasant subversive surrealism.
> I would of had the declare that they were revealing every users first user name so stop people hiding behind alts. Then change everyone's name to Revielle.
> 
> Sorry to any hiver still sore about that.



Well 

1) That would assume they all registered using their real name.
2) If they did, that would be a pretty nasty breach of their privacy agreement.
3) I'm not sure if you could change displayed usernames.  The real usernames would have to remain to allow for logging in.


----------



## Blackrat

Bold or Stupid said:


> I quiet like it, it has a pleasant subversive surrealism.
> I would of had the declare that they were revealing every users first user name so stop people hiding behind alts. Then change everyone's name to Revielle.
> 
> Sorry to any hiver still sore about that.




Meh, at least the hivers mostly know eachother's first name anyway... Or at least we thought so.

I'm Mika, and it's not pronounced anything like the character in FF10 who share's that name. Since I gave up trying to teach foreigners to pronounce it right, you may call me Mike .


----------



## hafrogman

Blackrat said:


> Meh, at least the hivers mostly know eachother's first name anyway... Or at least we thought so.
> 
> I'm Mika, and it's not pronounced anything like the character in FF10 who share's that name. Since I gave up trying to teach foreigners to pronounce it right, you may call me Mike .



I'm John.

You can call me. . . John.

So is it Mike-uh (like the American Micah)? or Mee-ka?  Or am I missing some other way of saying it?


----------



## Wereserpent

Sorry I am late, but Happy Birthday to Aurora!

*Sniff*

I am so lonely, stupid internet not working in my room.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Sorry I am late, but Happy Birthday to Aurora!
> 
> *Sniff*
> 
> I am so lonely, stupid internet not working in my room.



Remember, the internet is a series of tubes, not a series of trucks.  You've obviously clogged your tubes.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Remember, the internet is a series of tubes, not a series of trucks.  You've obviously clogged your tubes.




Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## Wereserpent

so...i herd u liek forgs.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Real name Joel.
Galeros you need to suck the tubes empty (don't swallow).


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> so...i herd u liek forgs.



OMG!!!!1!!one!!!!eleven!!!!!!@@@@222!!!!

I luv forgs!  Forgs r my favorite amfibean!

I LUV FORGS!!!!!

*spasms of extasy*


----------



## Wereserpent

Bold or Stupid said:


> Galeros you need to suck the tubes empty (don't swallow).


----------



## Blackrat

Okay, just saw the first episode. So far I love Star Trek: Enterprise


----------



## The_Warlock

And I'm back from vacation...

It's nice to be off the internet (more or less) for almost a week. You remember you don't need it to live.

So...there is April Foolishness going on?? I've never quite gotten into the spirit of the holiday - most people have much too mean spirited a take on it.

Oooh, PirateCat taking a break from murtilizing his 4E Grey Guard players and sniping in here. Cool.


And...you can call me Warlock. If I was going to tell you my name, I would've made it my username.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I odon't think there was any happening today on ENWorld.  Considering the stupidity of the WoTC one (the WitchLock), I'm a sad panda.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> I odon't think there was any happening today on ENWorld.  Considering the stupidity of the WoTC one (the WitchLock), I'm a sad panda.




Ahhh. I don't go to WotC's site anymore, so it appears I have been spared the daffiness.

You may be a sad panda, but hopefully you still have pants.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The only good thing to come out of WoTC's site are that about 10 of 1 - 2e monsters have been revived for 4e (albiet in a "joke adventure")... Including FLUMPHS!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Oh... it looks like todays April Fools joke is being serious....  FAIL!


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> Oh... it looks like todays April Fools joke is being serious....  FAIL!




Flumph Monks are Serious.


----------



## Phaezen

All right enough is enough!

Time to takew the forums back from the fascist dictators who call themselves moderaters.  Welcome to the Independant Humocracy of the Hive!

To start procedures off, there will be a double screening of Monty Pythons Quiest for the Holy Grail and The Gamers, followed by a panel discussion.

But first our national anthem:

We're Knights of the Round Table.
We dance when ere we're able,
We do routines and chorus scenes with footwork impeccable.

We dine well here in Camelot,
we eat ham and jam and spam a lot.

We're Knights of the Round Table,
Out shows are formidable,
But many times we're given rhymes that are quite unsingable.

We're Opera mad in Camelot,
We sing from the diaphram
a l--o--o--o--t.

In war we're tough and able,
Quite indefatigable,
Between our quests, we sequin vests, and impersonate Clark Gable.

It's a busy life in Camelot,
I have to push the pram a lot.


----------



## Phaezen

So what if I threw a revolution an no-one came


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> So what if I threw a revolution an no-one came



That'd be pretty embarrassing, to be sure.

You're welcome to join SOUL.

Just follow the mods around, and whenever they try and crack down post a bad joke in the thread in retaliation.


----------



## The_Warlock

Phaezen said:


> So what if I threw a revolution an no-one came




Maybe you threw a rotation instead.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> So what if I threw a revolution an no-one came




Must resist.... must....  resist....  

[sblock="I can't Resist!!  HAHAHA!"]






[/sblock]


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Must resist.... must....  resist....
> 
> I CAN'T!!!




Resistance is futile!

unless you have had a few too many then resistance is floortile!


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> Maybe you threw a rotation instead.








You even managed to fix that burr in my rotator cuff.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> Must resist.... must....  resist....




I...

Don't get it.


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> Resistance is futile!


----------



## hafrogman

The_Warlock said:


> I...
> 
> Don't get it.



I think he was implying that the book in question is a true classic.  A seminal work for the ages.

. . .


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> I...
> 
> Don't get it.




The original image never showed so I had to swipe it for a different Fertility book cover..  It was a joke based on a pun off what Phaezen said and pretty much goes into the WRONG ANTI-GRAMMA category if it's explained or stated beyond the book cover.


----------



## The_Warlock

Right...so, does that mean, "What if Phaezen threw an Ovulation and no-one came?"

There are jokes which I simply cannot complete here at EnWorld...


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> Right...so, does that mean, "What if Phaezen threw an Ovulation and no-one came?"
> 
> There are jokes which I simply cannot complete here at EnWorld...




Heh heh..  There are clinics that can fix that problem..


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> Right...so, does that mean, "What if Phaezen threw an Ovulation and no-one came?"
> 
> There are jokes which I simply cannot complete here at EnWorld...




If I threw an ovulation?  *checks* nope I am pretty sure I don't have the required equipment to manage that, unless that one time I was abducted by aliens...


----------



## The_Warlock

Phaezen said:


> If I threw an ovulation?  *checks* nope I am pretty sure I don't have the required equipment to manage that, unless that one time I was abducted by aliens...




And on that sordid note, I'm outta here...


----------



## Goldmoon

Bold or Stupid said:


> Not us two of course, mine was a serious question about another culture. It's the people like Goldmoon who have to watch out, all of her posts a jokes, she never brings up anything serious.




WTF is that supposed to mean?



Bold or Stupid said:


> I quiet like it, it has a pleasant subversive surrealism.
> I would of had the declare that they were revealing every users first user name so stop people hiding behind alts. Then change everyone's name to Revielle.
> 
> Sorry to any hiver still sore about that.




Ok, I've been thinking about it for a while and now I'm convenced you're a Rev Alt....Seriously.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> And on that sordid note, I'm outta here...




Bye Warlock. I missed you this week.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon said:


> WTF is that supposed to mean?




I think he was playing on the "DnD Is SERIOUS BUISNESS so EnWorld is now SERIOUS" forum wide April Fools joke.

It's hard to tell if PC's comment is serious or not since it was not written in "MOD RED" and its hard to tell which warnings are actual warning today.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> I think he was playing on the "DnD Is SERIOUS BUISNESS so EnWorld is now SERIOUS" forum wide April Fools joke.
> 
> It's hard to tell if PC's comment is serious or not since it was not written in "MOD RED" and its hard to tell which warnings are actual warning today.




Oh, I guess I may have to take back my anger then...maybe. I still think BoS is a Rev alt though.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Oh, I guess I may have to take back my anger then...maybe. I still think BoS is a Rev alt though.



I'm thinking it more likely that Rev was a BoS alt, you never know.

In the end though, I'll basically assume everyone is a Rev alt except those few that were here through the event.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Goldmoon said:


> Oh, I guess I may have to take back my anger then...maybe. I still think BoS is a Rev alt though.




I was saying that while many of us are just silly hear you ask for help on meaningful things. I flipped it for comic effect. 

Not a Rev Alt. I didn't mean to anger you, I was being silly.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> I'm thinking it more likely that Rev was a BoS alt, you never know.
> .




Six of one, half-dozen of the other.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Considering his username is 1 year old and doesn't have over 10000 posts by now, and has not been banned during the REV purge, I'm thinking he's not a REV alt.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> Considering his username is 1 year old and doesn't have over 10000 posts by now, and has not been banned during the REV purge, I'm thinking he's not a REV alt.





The jury is still out.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Goldmoon said:


> The jury is still out.




I suspect there is nothing I can do to shift this verdict. 

This annoys me.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Considering his username is 1 year old and doesn't have over 10000 posts by now, and has not been banned during the REV purge, I'm thinking he's not a REV alt.



Yeah, the timing is off for it to have been a post-crack Rev.  He had older alts, but they were all less sophisticated than his later efforts.  All the alts from the old IP were banned, so he would have had to craft one single alt from a new IP, but not bother to hide Desert Hare's while he was "in a coma".  If he had the capability, then that would have just been plain sloppy.

On the other hand, there's the cat avatar.  And Rev returning would be 'Bold or Stupid.'


----------



## hafrogman

Bold or Stupid said:


> I suspect there is nothing I can do to shift this verdict.
> 
> This annoys me.



As it should.  If you're not Rev, then it's not your fault.  But we're all broken here.

And it won't be forever.  Sooner or later we'll send Ginnel and Tallarn to go stalk you.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> On the other hand, there's the cat avatar. And Rev returning would be 'Bold or Stupid.'





My point _EXACTLY_


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> As it should. If you're not Rev, then it's not your fault. But we're all broken here.
> 
> And it won't be forever. Sooner or later we'll send Ginnel and Tallarn to go stalk you.




Or, he will be found out and banned. Either-or.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Goldmoon said:


> My point _EXACTLY_




Bold or Stupid is my LARP character.

Feel free to send Ginnel to stalk me. I know him, he's an old friend we used to game together, scan back many pages and you'll note us both realising this.


----------



## Wereserpent

Bwhahahahahaha!!!!

I am back!!!!

Feel my power!!!!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Goldmoon, There's an easy way to answer the question... but it would make you look paranoid and it would involve PC/The admins and you eating crow if it all explodes in your face....


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Bwhahahahahaha!!!!
> 
> I am back!!!!
> 
> Feel my power!!!!!!



*feels Galeros's power*

It's. . . kinda spongy.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> Goldmoon, There's an easy way to answer the question... but it would make you look paranoid and it would involve PC/The admins and you eating crow if it all explodes in your face....




Please for the love of what ever we each feel is holy do it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Bwhahahahahaha!!!!
> 
> I am back!!!!
> 
> Feel my power!!!!!!




*Basks in Galeros' power*

I'm really enjoying AVEN by the way Galeros.



Relique du Madde said:


> Goldmoon, There's an easy way to answer the question... but it would make you look paranoid and it would involve PC/The admins and you eating crow if it all explodes in your face....




Thats fine with me. Honestly, I'd rather be proven wrong in this case.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bold or Stupid said:


> Please for the love of what ever we each feel is holy do it.




The question she would need to ask the admins is "Is BOld or Stupid's IP located in Arizona?"  If the answer is no then it's not Rev since I don't think Rev is unable to leave his state without hi's family's help.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> *feels Galeros's power*
> 
> It's. . . kinda spongy.




And it smells like Strawberries.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> The question she would need to ask the admins is "Is BOld or Stupid's IP located in Arizona?"  If the answer is no then it's not Rev since I don't think Rev is unable to leave his state without hi's family's help.




I think you need to check that statement.

Goldmoon, please ask the question ant answer via you will sound better.


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> The question she would need to ask the admins is "Is BOld or Stupid's IP located in Arizona?" If the answer is no then it's not Rev since I don't think Rev is unable to leave his state without hi's family's help.




Thats no guarantee. I'm in Iraq but I think the IP reads as the east coast somewhere since the servers are there.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> The question she would need to ask the admins is "Is BOld or Stupid's IP located in Arizona?"  If the answer is no then it's not Rev since I don't think Rev is unable to leave his state without hi's family's help.



Well, there are ways to falsify IPs.  The real question is "is it in the UK?".  If it's in somewhere like Nigeria or Thailand, it's probably a reroute.

But even then it's a question of how paranoid you are.
Was Rev's original IP in Arizona?
Was anything he ever said real?
As I said, perhaps Rev was an alt of Bold or Stupid, in an amazing display of superhuman deviousness.

I'm not that paranoid, because in the end, it doesn't matter to me.

But in the end, there's no way to know anything.

Any of us could be lying.

Even me.

Not that I am.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> The jury is still out.



Nah he's not a Rev alt unless I am or I'm a co conspirator.

Everything he's provided I haven't told anyone else, questionable humour at times yus, Rev alt no on this I stake my life.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah, but as it has been pointed out, REV wasn't that technologically sophisticated, or at least in regards to the creation of his alts.   So unless he spent the last three weeks searching WAREZ sites and doing research into IP rerouters then retroactively put them into play, I don't think Bold or Stupid would be rev.

Now, if there was someone appeared who seemed to be a reflection of Bold or Stupid named Bold and Stupid.. then my alarms will ring.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Well, there are ways to falsify IPs. The real question is "is it in the UK?". If it's in somewhere like Nigeria or Thailand, it's probably a reroute.
> 
> But even then it's a question of how paranoid you are.
> Was Rev's original IP in Arizona?
> Was anything he ever said real?
> As I said, perhaps Rev was an alt of Bold or Stupid, in an amazing display of superhuman deviousness.
> 
> I'm not that paranoid, because in the end, it doesn't matter to me.
> 
> But in the end, there's no way to know anything.
> 
> Any of us could be lying.
> 
> Even me.
> 
> Not that I am.




Well my trust meter got reset to zero and I am paranoid because out here, everyone is out to get me.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> *Basks in Galeros' power*
> 
> I'm really enjoying AVEN by the way Galeros.




Cool.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Ginnel said:


> Nah he's not a Rev alt unless I am or I'm a co conspirator.
> 
> Everything he's provided I haven't told anyone else, questionable humour at times yus, Rev alt no on this I stake my life.




Thanks mate.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> And it smells like Strawberries.




I did just eat some strawberry cake.


----------



## Relique du Madde

YIKES!  Galeros has cosmic POWAZ!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> I did just eat some strawberry cake.




That explains it. Did you save any for me?


----------



## Ginnel

Galeros said:


> I did just eat some strawberry cake.



Yumm! was it cheesecake?


----------



## Goldmoon

Relique du Madde said:


> YIKES! Galeros has cosmic POWAZ!




Frosted strawberry cosmic Powaz!


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> YIKES!  Galeros has cosmic POWAZ!




Why, yes I do.



Goldmoon said:


> That explains it. Did you save any for me?




No, sorry.



Ginnel said:


> Yumm! was it cheesecake?




No, just regular cake.


----------



## Goldmoon

Ginnel said:


> Yumm! was it cheesecake?




*sigh* I need cheesecake.


----------



## Ginnel

"Strawberry on the Shortcake." [/no more heroes]


----------



## Shabe

I'll think you'll find Bold or Stupid has an IP address in Lancaster, but lets skip that discussion for something completely different.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0gzQS4w1sc"]YouTube - Monty Pyhtons - Man puts tape-recorder up his nose[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> Why, yes I do.
> 
> 
> 
> No, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> No, just regular cake.









Galacteros  devowerer of Food.


----------



## Wereserpent

ginnel said:


> strawberry on the shortcake."  [/no more heroes]




anarchy in the galaxy!!!!!


----------



## Goldmoon

Shabe said:


> I'll think you'll find Bold or Stupid has an IP address in Lancaster, but lets skip that discussion for something completely different.
> 
> YouTube - Monty Pyhtons - Man puts tape-recorder up his nose





I cant see the video.

Rebecca is back from her flight and she says "hello hive"


----------



## Wereserpent

Mmmmmm, Planet Earth.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> I cant see the video.
> 
> Rebecca is back from her flight and she says "hello hive"



Hello, Rebecca.  *waves*

The video is from Monty Python's Flying Circus.  Man with a tape recorder up his nose.

And now for something completely different, a man with a tape recorder up his brother's nose.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Goldmoon said:


> *sigh* I need cheesecake.




Really who doesn't? I know I do.

Best cheese cake flavour?

Lemon or toffee for me can't decide.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> I cant see the video.
> 
> Rebecca is back from her flight and she says "hello hive"




So she knows about us does she?

We all say hello back.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

I have a sudden craving for Lemon meringue pie. With a ginger not base, none of this pastry rubbish.


----------



## Ginnel

Goldmoon said:


> I cant see the video.
> 
> Rebecca is back from her flight and she says "hello hive"



It was a man dressed as a concert pianist sticking his white gloved hand up his nose, I didn't quite get it, the people trying not to be seen one was much better, no idea why he didn't put it up instead.

Anyway night time I might not be on much for a bit I imagine I'll see ya Tuesday.

*huggles the hive*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bold or Stupid said:


> Really who doesn't? I know I do.
> 
> Best cheese cake flavour?
> 
> Lemon or toffee for me can't decide.




I like red.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Night Ginnel.


----------



## Wereserpent

ginnel said:


> anyway night time i might not be on much for a bit i imagine i'll see ya tuesday.
> 
> *huggles the hive*




bai bee.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> So she knows about us does she?
> 
> We all say hello back.




She does. I talk about you all a lot. I'm at her Pod again tonight but she had to leave for a bit. I'll probably go when shes finishes showering. We're still talking things out.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> She does. I talk about you all a lot. I'm at her Pod again tonight but she had to leave for a bit. I'll probably go when shes finishes showering. We're still talking things out.




Cool, the HIVE is spreading.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> So she knows about us does she?



Yeah, I can't help but feel this might have been a mistake.

An open letter:

Dear Rebecca,

We at the Hive wish it to be known that despite her membership among our ranks, Goldmoon is in fact a good and (somewhat) wholesome person.  It would be unjust to judge her too harshly for choosing to keep company with us.  We cannot speak to her motives in this regards, but I must stress that simply spending time in the Hive does not necessarily mean that she is as maladjusted, disturbed and just as plain WEIRD as the rest of us.

When constructing your opinion of Goldmoon, please, for both of your sakes, discount the fact that she is a Hiver and instead remember all her GOOD qualities.

Thank you for your understanding in this matter.

Yours faithfully,

hafrogman, B.S.C.E., E.I.T.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Cool, the HIVE is spreading.




Indeed. I thought of asking her to register but it might look like a Goldmoon alt since she uses my laptop.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Cool, the HIVE is spreading.



. . . wow.  We're really a kind of social disease, aren't we?


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Indeed. I thought of asking her to register but it might look like a Goldmoon alt since she uses my laptop.




Lulz.

Well, it is up to you and her.

I hope things work out for you two.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I can't help but feel this might have been a mistake.
> 
> An open letter:
> 
> Dear Rebecca,
> 
> We at the Hive wish it to be known that despite her membership among our ranks, Goldmoon is in fact a good and (somewhat) wholesome person.  It would be unjust to judge her too harshly for choosing to keep company with us.  We cannot speak to her motives in this regards, but I must stress that simply spending time in the Hive does not necessarily mean that she is as maladjusted, disturbed and just as plain WEIRD as the rest of us.
> 
> When constructing your opinion of Goldmoon, please, for both of your sakes, discount the fact that she is a Hiver and instead remember all her GOOD qualities.
> 
> Thank you for your understanding in this matter.
> 
> Yours faithfully,
> 
> hafrogman, B.S.C.E., E.I.T.



You should mention something about forgetting about the losers trying to win over her girl.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> . . . wow.  We're really a kind of social disease, aren't we?




Yes, it is a conspiracy.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> You should mention something about forgetting about the losers trying to win over her girl.




AESON!!!!!!!

*Glomps Aeson*


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I can't help but feel this might have been a mistake.
> 
> An open letter:
> 
> Dear Rebecca,
> 
> We at the Hive wish it to be known that despite her membership among our ranks, Goldmoon is in fact a good and (somewhat) wholesome person. It would be unjust to judge her too harshly for choosing to keep company with us. We cannot speak to her motives in this regards, but I must stress that simply spending time in the Hive does not necessarily mean that she is as maladjusted, disturbed and just as plain WEIRD as the rest of us.
> 
> When constructing your opinion of Goldmoon, please, for both of your sakes, discount the fact that she is a Hiver and instead remember all her GOOD qualities.
> 
> Thank you for your understanding in this matter.
> 
> Yours faithfully,
> 
> hafrogman, B.S.C.E., E.I.T.




Nice. I'll make sure to show it to her. Whats all the letters after your name. (Do I really want to know?)



Galeros said:


> Lulz.
> 
> Well, it is up to you and her.
> 
> I hope things work out for you two.




I think they might Galeros if I could only not be so scared of that word.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> You should mention something about forgetting about the losers trying to win over her girl.



Yeah, I figured that might be a touchy subject.  So we'll leave it as is.


----------



## Aeson

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I figured that might be a touchy subject.  So we'll leave it as is.



She'll find out sooner or later if she joins.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> You should mention something about forgetting about the losers trying to win over her girl.




Nah, I'm quite fond of you Aeson and she knows that.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Nice. I'll make sure to show it to her. Whats all the letters after your name. (Do I really want to know?)



They're nothing BAD.  They're my real letters.  They just LOOK impressive, in reality they are:

Bachelor of Science in Civil Engineering (Arizona State)
and
Engineer In Training (as recognized by the Arizona Board of Technical Registration)


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Nah, I'm quite fond of you Aeson and she knows that.




I really like Aeson too.


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> She'll find out sooner or later if she joins.



Yes, but . . . by then it will be. . . too late.  

Muah ha. . .
Muah ha ha . . .
Muah ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha *splork*
Damn, lost my gum.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> I really like Aeson too.



Liplock for Whiplock?

Does froggy get like, too?


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Nah, I'm quite fond of you Aeson and she knows that.



Aww.


----------



## Goldmoon

hafrogman said:


> They're nothing BAD. They're my real letters. They just LOOK impressive, in reality they are:
> 
> Bachelor of Science in Civil Engineering (Arizona State)
> and
> Engineer In Training (as recognized by the Arizona Board of Technical Registration)





Impressive!



hafrogman said:


> Yes, but . . . by then it will be. . . too late.
> 
> Muah ha. . .
> Muah ha ha . . .
> Muah ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha *splork*
> Damn, lost my gum.




OMFG that made me laugh so hard. I'd give you XP if I could figure out how.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Liplock for Whiplock?
> 
> Does froggy get like, too?




I really like froggy too.

I also like doggy and goldsie, and Catsy, and other kitty, and Warlockie, and EVERYONE!


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I really like Aeson too.



why on Earth would anyone like me?



hafrogman said:


> Liplock for Whiplock?
> 
> Does froggy get like, too?



*kisses the frog*


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> OMFG that made me laugh so hard. I'd give you XP if I could figure out how.



Click the scale under his name.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> why on Earth would anyone like me?




Cuz u are so sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Wereserpent

Froggy gets some pure honey for his mouth.


----------



## hafrogman

Goldmoon said:


> Impressive!



Eh.  In a few months I get to sit for my professional engineering exam.  That's more impressive.  It feels weird that I spent five years in college and nearly four on the job, and I'm still an 'Engineer in Training'.  I'm legally not allowed to call myself and engineer as it could be misleading.







Goldmoon said:


> OMFG that made me laugh so hard. I'd give you XP if I could figure out how.



I'm glad you enjoyed it.  No XP is needed, Senorita!  Your laughter is reward enough!  Wherever laughter is threatened, I'll be there.  Wherever puns are needed, I'll be there.  Wherever groans of agony I heard, I was there.

For I am. . . the One Frog-migo!

...

It's the little scale icon in the bottom left of the post.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Cuz u are so sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet.



Sweet? The kiss of death.  It appears men shouldn't be sweet. I need to work on being a jerk. I'm a bit rusty but I think I can do it again.


----------



## Goldmoon

Aeson said:


> Click the scale under his name.




Only my name has a scale under it for some reason.


Night hive, Rebecca's back from the shower and we have a lot to talk about. I'll talk to you all later.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Sweet? The kiss of death.  It appears men shouldn't be sweet. I need to work on being a jerk. I'm a bit rusty but I think I can do it again.




Do not be a jerk, that is the wrong way to go about it.

I have never had a girlfriend, but I reccommend you just do your best Aeson. Do not compromise yourself for amother person, because then you are not showing them who you truly are.


----------



## Relique du Madde




----------



## Wereserpent

goldmoon said:


> only my name has a scale under it for some reason.
> 
> 
> Night hive, rebecca's back from the shower and we have a lot to talk about. I'll talk to you all later.




bai bee.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


>




Wuh?


----------



## hafrogman

Aeson said:


> *kisses the frog*



*turns into the aritist formerly known as 'the artist formerly known as 'Prince''*

Somethings off with your kiss. . .

Purple Rain. . .


Aeson said:


> Sweet? The kiss of death.  It appears men shouldn't be sweet. I need to work on being a jerk. I'm a bit rusty but I think I can do it again.



Indeed, do not be sweet, or nice, or a good listener, or kind, or. . . 

Well.  I guess it depends if you want the girl to sleep with you, or you want the girl to like you.  It kind of sucks that for the most part you have to choose only one.







Goldmoon said:


> Night hive, Rebecca's back from the shower and we have a lot to talk about. I'll talk to you all later.



G'night.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Goodnight all. Back to work tomorrow, gaming the next couple of evenings so I will be pretty quiet. See you all laters.


----------



## Wereserpent

bold or stupid said:


> goodnight all. Back to work tomorrow, gaming the next couple of evenings so i will be pretty quiet. See you all laters.




bai bee.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Only my name has a scale under it for some reason.
> 
> 
> Night hive, Rebecca's back from the shower and we have a lot to talk about. I'll talk to you all later.



Your account is screwed up then.

I was going to say "talk" as in giggity but then you had to go and say you'll "talk" to us later.


Galeros said:


> Do not be a jerk, that is the wrong way to go about it.
> 
> I have never had a girlfriend, but I reccommend you just do your best Aeson. Do not compromise yourself for amother person, because then you are not showing them who you truly are.






hafrogman said:


> *turns into the aritist formerly known as 'the artist formerly known as 'Prince''*
> 
> Somethings off with your kiss. . .
> 
> Purple Rain. . .Indeed, do not be sweet, or nice, or a good listener, or kind, or. . .
> 
> Well.  I guess it depends if you want the girl to sleep with you, or you want the girl to like you.  It kind of sucks that for the most part you have to choose only one.
> G'night.



I think the ones that want someone sweet have already decided men are scum. At least that's my experience and should not be seen as a generalization to argue.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I think the ones that want someone sweet have already decided men are scum. At least that's my experience and should not be seen as a generalization to argue.




Ooooh man, I am really not the best person to be giving advice, so take it with a grain of salt. 

Aeson, maybe women who are around your age have realized that the jerks are well...jerks. They may very well be looking for someone like you who is kind and definitely not a jerk.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Ooooh man, I am really not the best person to be giving advice, so take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> Aeson, maybe women who are around your age have realized that the jerks are well...jerks. They may very well be looking for someone like you who is kind and definitely not a jerk.



I don't want women my age. I want women your age. Women my age are jaded and disillusioned. Just look at Goldmoon.

I'm kidding. It's a joke. Don't shoot.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I don't want women my age. I want women your age. Women my age are jaded and disillusioned. Just look at Goldmoon.
> 
> I'm kidding. It's a joke. Don't shoot.






Cheer up Aeson.

We will be here for you.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Cheer up Aeson.
> 
> We will be here for you.



At least some is.


Anyone been conficked? All of my computers seem clean.


I worked overtime the last couple of days. Instead of taking overtime I asked to come in late tonight. I don't have to be there until 23:30.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> At least some is.
> 
> 
> Anyone been conficked? All of my computers seem clean.
> 
> 
> I worked overtime the last couple of days. Instead of taking overtime I asked to come in late tonight. I don't have to be there until 23:30.




Conficked? Huh?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Conficked? Huh?



Conficker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I just pre-ordered the Pathfinder RPG Hardcover from Amazon. It's much cheaper than getting it from Paizo themselves but I may have to wait a little longer to get it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Conficker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Oh, ok. I seem okay then.




> I just pre-ordered the Pathfinder RPG Hardcover from Amazon. It's much cheaper than getting it from Paizo themselves but I may have to wait a little longer to get it.




I have looked at the Pathfinder setting book that is out now. It seems like a really cool setting.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Oh, ok. I seem okay then.



Most people are. It was caught early.



Galeros said:


> I have looked at the Pathfinder setting book that is out now. It seems like a really cool setting.



I haven't looked at the setting. I have so many good setting to choose from already. I'm not sure if I want to get it or not. It should be easy to use them.


Duskblade was going to start a Pathfinder PbP. Whatever happened to that saucy minx?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I haven't looked at the setting. I have so many good setting to choose from already. I'm not sure if I want to get it or not. It should be easy to use them.




I am considering getting the Pathfinder RPG too. I like 3.5, and it sounds like it is going to be a refinement of the ruleset, and the world is cool.

On another note, I have found I like world building, but I have also found that I like to play in Pre-established settings a lot. Such as Dragonlance, and maybe one day The Wheel of Time. There are some problems for The Wheel of Time one though, mainly the lack of monsters. There are Shadowspawn, but the PCs would get tired of fighting them all the time. Of course, it is easy to jack monsters from any other 3.0-3.5 book because the WoT RPG is made using the D20 System. I would just need to find a justification for them.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Duskblade was going to start a Pathfinder PbP. Whatever happened to that saucy minx?




She was a Rev alt.


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> I would just need to find a justification for them.




That's easy...

The power of the Dragon Reborn is corrupted, maddening magic...the nightmares of those who wield that power are captured within the continuum of magic...

When it spikes, shadowspawn are all well and good, but if someone's night terrors or fears resonate with a particular form - it creates a beast from the nightmares of the past to bring ruin.

That's one...

My personal favorite, as a long time FR GM is, "Who the hell opened that gate? And what in the 9 hells is That!?! Aeieeeieiieieie!"


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> She was a Rev alt.



I say, I say it's a joke, son.







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTwnwbG9YLE


----------



## Wereserpent

The_Warlock said:


> That's easy...
> 
> The power of the Dragon Reborn is corrupted, maddening magic...the nightmares of those who wield that power are captured within the continuum of magic...
> 
> When it spikes, shadowspawn are all well and good, but if someone's night terrors or fears resonate with a particular form - it creates a beast from the nightmares of the past to bring ruin.
> 
> That's one...
> 
> My personal favorite, as a long time FR GM is, "Who the hell opened that gate? And what in the 9 hells is That!?! Aeieeeieiieieie!"




Well, that is a good idea. Just what I would expect from you.

I am now drinking a 20-oz. bottle of coke. I feel kind of guilty, I really should not be having this much High Fructose Corn Syrup, but I had a caffeine craving(I think) and I needed something for it. Oddly, I find it is sometimes easier to fall asleep after I have had some caffeine.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I say, I say it's a joke, son.




No joke.

"She" was among the list of Rev's alts.


----------



## The_Warlock

Galeros said:


> Well, that is a good idea. Just what I would expect from you.




Thank you kindly, I try.



Galeros said:


> Oddly, I find it is sometimes easier to fall asleep after I have had some caffeine.




I just have a tolerance to it these days. I don't find it easier to sleep, it just doesn't stop me.

Alright, off again, off again, jiggity jig. I just hopped on to update my Mysteries thread - I found an old dungeon scene while I was going through old campaign materials I'd never used, and it was appropriate.

later all


----------



## Wereserpent

Hello? Anyone here?


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I am out of here for tonight. BAI BEE.


----------



## Dog Moon

Mooooo.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Galeros said:


> She was a Rev alt.




It's easier on the mind to think she wasn't and that she died in a plane crash with Bruce Wayne.


----------



## Blackrat

Coffee...

Mmm...

Nirvana...*


*Not the band.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Mooooo.




Mooo?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> *Not the band.




BASTARD!  I was going to post "Smells like Teen Spirit"


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> BASTARD!  I was going to post "Smells like Teen Spirit"




I'm in my happy place. Nothing can affect me.

Serenity...*

*Not the tv-series


----------



## Relique du Madde

Hmmm... happy place.  Giggity


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow.  It sucks to be Fox.  News Broke out that an almost finalized dvd quality work print of Wolverine:Origins has wound up on the net.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Wow.  It sucks to be Fox.  News Broke out that an almost finalized dvd quality work print of Wolverine:Origins has wound up on the net.




Is that for real or is it an April Fool's joke?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Mooo?




Mooo!  Moo moo mmmoooo mmooo moooo moo.


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Wow.  It sucks to be Fox.  News Broke out that an almost finalized dvd quality work print of Wolverine:Origins has wound up on the net.




Eh.  I'll still prolly see it in theatres.  5$ definitely ain't a bad price for a movie, imo.  And of course I don't buy any concessions.  Such a waste of money.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> No joke.
> 
> "She" was among the list of Rev's alts.



 I was making a joke. I know who "she" was.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dog Moon said:


> Is that for real or is it an April Fool's joke?




Real.


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> I'm in my happy place. Nothing can affect me.
> 
> Serenity...*
> 
> *Not the tv-series




Actually, Serenity wasn't a TV series, it was the movie based off the Firefly series.


----------



## Dog Moon

If you throw your pet cat out the window of your car does it become cat litter?


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Eh.  I'll still prolly see it in theatres.  5$ definitely ain't a bad price for a movie, imo.  And of course I don't buy any concessions.  Such a waste of money.




Yeah, I'll propably go see it in the theater too, or wait for the DVD. I don't like to watch movies on computer screen


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Real.




A part of me wants to find it right now...


----------



## Dog Moon

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I'll propably go see it in the theater too, or wait for the DVD. I don't like to watch movies on computer screen




Eh, I've done it for long enough time it doesn't bother me.  [play dvds on computer]


----------



## Blackrat

Dog Moon said:


> Actually, Serenity wasn't a TV series, it was the movie based off the Firefly series.




Same difference . I didn't watch the series more than couple episodes, and never saw the movie.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I just want to know if they did Deadpool any justice.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> I just want to know if they did Deadpool any justice.




I hope they have, but will be also shocked. Morning Hive.
And goodbye I'm off to work.


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive, 

Just popping in to say hello and catch up on the hive.

GOt over the first day off holiday mehness, now to go out and do stuff!


----------



## Blackrat

*Hangs a sign on his Hive-chair*

"Gone crazy, be back later"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wow, I forgot how many sex scenes there were in Conan the Barbarian.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Wow, I forgot how many sex scenes there were in Conan the Barbarian.




*Memo to self, rewatch Conan the Barbarian*


----------



## Shabe

Ginnel said:


> It was a man dressed as a concert pianist sticking his white gloved hand up his nose, I didn't quite get it, the people trying not to be seen one was much better, no idea why he didn't put it up instead.
> 
> Anyway night time I might not be on much for a bit I imagine I'll see ya Tuesday.
> 
> *huggles the hive*



Because it said now for something completely different?



hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I can't help but feel this might have been a mistake.
> 
> An open letter:
> 
> Dear Rebecca,
> 
> We at the Hive wish it to be known that despite her membership among our ranks, Goldmoon is in fact a good and (somewhat) wholesome person. It would be unjust to judge her too harshly for choosing to keep company with us. We cannot speak to her motives in this regards, but I must stress that simply spending time in the Hive does not necessarily mean that she is as maladjusted, disturbed and just as plain WEIRD as the rest of us.
> 
> When constructing your opinion of Goldmoon, please, for both of your sakes, discount the fact that she is a Hiver and instead remember all her GOOD qualities.
> 
> Thank you for your understanding in this matter.
> 
> Yours faithfully,
> 
> hafrogman, B.S.C.E., E.I.T.




Signed.


----------



## Aeson

Those that want to see less of me around here might be getting their wish. I hear tale at work the CEO is wanting to see reports on internet usage. I was given a heads up that I might want to watch my time online.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Those that want to see less of me around here might be getting their wish. I hear tale at work the CEO is wanting to see reports on internet usage. I was given a heads up that I might want to watch my time online.




Aww, bummer...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Aww, bummer...



I don't know how much I'll cut back. Those of us at night need the time wasters. It helps with the stress and doesn't affect our work... much.


----------



## Blackrat

Well you certainly haven't been around much today...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well you certainly haven't been around much today...



I've been trying to cut back anyway. I've been watching movies instead. I'm sure they'll discover my dvd software and remove it at some point. I'm also trying to cut my time spent online at home also.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I've been trying to cut back anyway. I've been watching movies instead.




Well, thanks to that there wasn't anyone to talk with and I had to go crazy...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Well, thanks to that there wasn't anyone to talk with and I had to go crazy...



You didn't have far to go now did you?

I watched West World tonight. I've heard of it and seen clips but never the whole movie. I liked it.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You didn't have far to go now did you?



Nah, just round the corner. I'm back now though...


> I watched West World tonight. I've heard of it and seen clips but never the whole movie. I liked it.



Never heard of it. What's it about?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Nah, just round the corner. I'm back now though...
> 
> Never heard of it. What's it about?



It's an old movie from the 60s or 70s. It's set in the future were people can go on vacation to West World, Rome World or Medieval World. They have androids that you interact with to get the experience of being in that time period. The androids develop a virus that makes them kill people.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> It's an old movie from the 60s or 70s. It's set in the future were people can go on vacation to West World, Rome World or Medieval World. They have androids that you interact with to get the experience of being in that time period. The androids develop a virus that makes them kill people.




Ah, the name didn't ring any bells but yeah, I've seen it. Was a bit of *meh* experience for me.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Ah, the name didn't ring any bells but yeah, I've seen it. Was a bit of *meh* experience for me.



It's not for everyone.


----------



## Aeson

I have a high interest savings account that I'm finally getting to put some money in and the interest rate keeps dropping. It's still over 1% which is way higher than may other that is at 0.01%. when I opened the account years ago the interest rate was over 5%. I want it to go back up.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> It's not for everyone.




Yeah, I didn't really like the old Planet of the Apes movies either...

Then again, _Hell Comes to Frogtown_ is awesome


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I didn't really like the old Planet of the Apes movies either...
> 
> Then again, _Hell Comes to Frogtown_ is awesome



That had Roddy Piper in it didn't it? 

Planet of the Apes reminds me that I watch Omega Man when I came home yesterday. It was ok. I expect it to be better than I am Legend.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> That had Roddy Piper in it didn't it?




Yeah, I think that's the lead's name.

Anyways, talking about scifi, I saw a movie called _Bicentennial Man_ during the weekend. Despite it having Robin Williams, I really loved the movie.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Yeah, I think that's the lead's name.
> 
> Anyways, talking about scifi, I saw a movie called _Bicentennial Man_ during the weekend. Despite it having Robin Williams, I really loved the movie.



How could you not know Rowdy Roddy Piper? I love him and will watch any movie he's in.







You don't like Robin Williams? I didn't think it was his best role but it was a good movie.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You don't like Robin Williams?




Um... No...

But the movie was great


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Um... No...
> 
> But the movie was great



Not a fan of his comedy or his acting or both?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Not a fan of his comedy or his acting or both?




Can't really say. Mostly both I think. There are many movies where he is in that I like, but would know of a much better replacement for the roles. And then there's even more movies he is in, that I just hate... But now that you mentioned it, those that I hate are mostly comedies...


----------



## Blackrat

There is however one role where he was spot on IMO, too bad it was his first film and couldn't keep up the good work


----------



## Ginnel

One night stands are overated, in my humble opinion; therefore theres no point in being a jerk to get women for them, besides I've never been a jerk and got a one night stand, unless you mean having a one night stand is being a jerk 

I haven't had to compete for a womans attention in ages, mainly because I can't find one I'm that bothered about.
I'd like to find one that sparks my interest, who I have to work on and get to know, er least I think I do, my brain is lala crazy, maybe I'm just expecting to much and sparks don't fly and love at first sight/meeting doesn't exist, I want a girl where my interest/emotion for her increases instead of dropping off.

I've questioned myself over my sexuality and all that stuff, ages ago and I've also reasess it from time to time, but I know I'm still straight and keen on women 



Blackrat said:


> There is however one role where he was spot on IMO, too bad it was his first film and couldn't keep up the good work



You liked popeye? I thought that was meh : p

I thought he was good in Mrs Doubtfire and Alaadin and good morning vietnam ;p

Also insomnia he was really good, very strange casting but it worked for him.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I've been trying to cut back anyway. I've been watching movies instead. I'm sure they'll discover my dvd software and remove it at some point. I'm also trying to cut my time spent online at home also.




Waaaaaaaah, I will miss you Aeson.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Waaaaaaaah, I will miss you Aeson.



*waves hand* This is not the asexual partner you're looking for.


Sorry I couldn't resist. 

I cut back and take breaks. I always come back. I think it's the fried chicken on the buffet. Just like mom used to make. 

Most of my friends are on here. I need to find friends out here. People outside of my gaming groups. I need to find someone so I'll leave Goldmoon alone. One day soon I hope instead of rushing home after work to get online that I'll go out and do something. I know that's at 6am and my choices are limited.lol


----------



## Shabe

Blackrat said:


> There is however one role where he was spot on IMO, too bad it was his first film and couldn't keep up the good work



Good Morning Vietnam?



			
				Ginnel said:
			
		

> One night stands are overated, in my humble opinion; therefore theres no point in being a jerk to get women for them, besides I've never been a jerk and got a one night stand, unless you mean having a one night stand is being a jerk




Can't see the point in one night stands when i'm sober, when I'm drunk and er needy they seem like the finest ideas in the world, besides just because you go back to theres or yours doesn't mean its going to be a one night stand, stranger things have happened. 



Ginnel said:


> I haven't had to compete for a womans attention in ages, mainly because I can't find one I'm that bothered about.
> I'd like to find one that sparks my interest, who I have to work on and get to know, er least I think I do, my brain is lala crazy, maybe I'm just expecting to much and sparks don't fly and love at first sight/meeting doesn't exist, I want a girl where my interest/emotion for her increases instead of dropping off.




Why do you think i'm going out with a girl who has two boyfriends already?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> *waves hand* This is not the asexual partner you're looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist.





I know you are not. I just really like you.



> I cut back and take breaks. I always come back. I think it's the fried chicken on the buffet. Just like mom used to make.
> 
> Most of my friends are on here. I need to find friends out here. People outside of my gaming groups. I need to find someone so I'll leave Goldmoon alone. One day soon I hope instead of rushing home after work to get online that I'll go out and do something. I know that's at 6am and my choices are limited.lol




Hehe, I do understand. You guys are really my only friends that I feel I can really share stuff with right now. I do have friends offline, but I do not get to see them much because we are all off at different colleges.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I am out of here for now, I will be back later today. BAI BEE.


----------



## Phaezen

*rides into hive city*

*Watches the tumbleweeds for a bit and listens to the crickets*


----------



## The_Warlock

*drops depeleted uranium spears from orbit on crickets*


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> *listens to the crickets*



Announcer 1: Well it's a lovely day for a match here.
Announcer 2: Winthorpe winds up, and here's the bowl!  Cunningham swings . .  
*crack*
Announcer 1: Looks like Winthorpe's found himself in a bit of a sticky wicket, eh?
...
Announcer 2: Shut up, Reggie.


----------



## Phaezen

The_Warlock said:


> *drops depeleted uranium spears from orbit on crickets*




You get them all?  There always seems to be one that survives


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> Announcer 1:Well it's a lovely day for a match here.
> Announcer 2: Winthorpe winds up, and here's the bowl!  Cunningham swings . .
> *crack*
> Announcer 1: Looks like Winthorpe's found himself in a bit of a sticky wicket, eh?
> ...
> Announcer 2: Shut up, Reggie.




Thats cricket, not crickets.  But speaking of which been haviong a cracking back to back home and away series with Australia this summer, heading into the last oneday* series effectively tied.

International cricket is played in 3 formats, 5 Day, ONeday (50 Over) and T-Twenty (20 Over)


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> You get them all?  There always seems to be one that survives



I think it's that annoying one over there with the top hat and cane.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Looks at his game and notices that it's been asleep for the past week.  *Sigh*  It looks like I have to end the scene the way I didn't want to... with the SWAT busting out one shots at the minions I was going to allow be auto hit.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Looks at his game and notices that it's been asleep for the past week.  *Sigh*  It looks like I have to end the scene the way I didn't want to... with the SWAT busting out one shots at the minions I was going to allow be auto hit.



Sorry, my life has been kinda hectic lately.  And I'm not sure exactly what I'm supposed to be doing.  Everyone else ran off to city hall, right?  I'm just stuck in the cafe with the nutcase?


----------



## Phaezen

hafrogman said:


> I think it's that annoying one over there with the top hat and cane.




Aims his GAU-8/A Avenger at the pest.  Dodge this will you!


----------



## Blackrat

hafrogman said:


> Sorry, my life has been kinda hectic lately.  And I'm not sure exactly what I'm supposed to be doing.  Everyone else ran off to city hall, right?  I'm just stuck in the cafe with the nutcase?




Well yes, except Sven just came back to the café and brought the mayor...


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Sorry, my life has been kinda hectic lately.  And I'm not sure exactly what I'm supposed to be doing.  Everyone else ran off to city hall, right?  I'm just stuck in the cafe with the nutcase?






Blackrat said:


> Well yes, except Sven just came back to the café and brought the mayor...





Mr. TV is chasing "Anya," the clones in city hall are playing paper rock scissors (they're typical brainless mooks), and one clone is chasing Sven.  Oh yeah, Kitsune is runing to City Hall.


----------



## The_Warlock

hafrogman said:


> I think it's that annoying one over there with the top hat and cane.




*drops a depleted uranium marionette on it*


----------



## Relique du Madde

:^O  Becareful... if that uranium wasn't depleted you would cause it to become a Kaiju and will start to attack some city like Tokyo or New York... hmm....  I hope it attacks New York.


----------



## The_Warlock

Relique du Madde said:


> :^O  Becareful... if that uranium wasn't depleted you would cause it to become a Kaiju and will start to attack some city like Tokyo or New York... hmm....  I hope it attacks New York.




How about Boston? You can HAVE Boston.

Stomp it! STOMP IT! STOMP IT, I Say!



And I'm gone!


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> :^O  Becareful... if that uranium wasn't depleted you would cause it to become a Kaiju and will start to attack some city like Tokyo or New York... hmm....  I hope it attacks New York.




Depends a lot on who is offering more for the film rights really.

Hey, a Kaiju needs to consider its future aswell.....


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

*Looks at Geigercounter*
Hive seems pretty radioactive today... I wonder why this is?


----------



## Phaezen

*rides into the sunset*

*runs screaming across the desert, burning*

*jumps into convenient lake*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> *Looks at Geigercounter*
> Hive seems pretty radioactive today... I wonder why this is?




Long story short:  We are using up all the depleted ammo that was originally stated to go to Iraq but ended up not being shipped out due to the enviroment czars deciding that the desert needs to be "Greener" but not green as in glowing.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The_Warlock said:


> How about Boston? You can HAVE Boston.
> 
> Stomp it! STOMP IT! STOMP IT, I Say!
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm gone!




Only if New Jersey will follow.


----------



## Wereserpent

Wow, the Hive is slow today.


----------



## Wereserpent

Yup, really slow.


----------



## Phaezen

Looks at empty hive

*streaks*


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> Looks at empty hive
> 
> *streaks*




Indeed. Nothing going on today, eh?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Grr...   This sucks.  Some guy in Cincinati discovered an inactive Domino's pizza web promotion and got himself a free pizza then let alot of people know about it and within the span of one day 11,000 pizza's were given out for free.  It sucks because, I so want a pizza right now..


Anyways, Aeson, I think you should post this news story at your work:

Surfing on Company Time Boosts Productivity
Posted Apr 2, 09 12:20 PM CDT in Business,  Arts & Living,  Technology 

(Newser) – If your boss catches you reading this article, don’t sweat it. A little recreational internet use on the job makes for more productive employees, according to a new Australian study. The study surveyed 300 people, 70% of whom engaged in a little WILB—“workplace Internet leisure browsing.” Those valiant slackers were actually 9% more productive than the 30% who heroically refrained from checking Facebook, Reuters reports.

“People need to zone out for a bit to get back their concentration,” said the study’s author. “Short and unobtrusive breaks, such as a quick surf of the Internet, enables the mind to rest itself.” But he cautioned that the results only hold true for those who spend less than 20% of their time browsing. True Internet addicts tend to have lower productivity.
Source: Reuters

----
Here's the link to the actual Reuter's story.


----------



## Shabe

I'm going to a formal meal thing tonight, it's meant to have like 7 courses, okay it's semi formal and is round a friends house, and I was invited last night at the last minute because someone else dropped out but still. Time to break out the suit me thinks, I look good in a suit, mind you most people do.


----------



## Phaezen

Looks like the Hive is taking a long weekend this week.

Nothing interesting happening out there?

Anything to take my mind off the odd paranoia that I am feeling anyway?


----------



## Phaezen

Shabe said:


> I'm going to a formal meal thing tonight, it's meant to have like 7 courses, okay it's semi formal and is round a friends house, and I was invited last night at the last minute because someone else dropped out but still. Time to break out the suit me thinks, I look good in a suit, mind you most people do.




Memo to self, get suit.  Although I am a bit discworld troll-like in that no matter how well tailored my clothing is I seem to make it look shabby...


----------



## Phaezen

Hello.
Is there anybody in there? 
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone home?


----------



## Dog Moon

Relique du Madde said:


> Grr...   This sucks.  Some guy in Cincinati discovered an inactive Domino's pizza web promotion and got himself a free pizza then let alot of people know about it and within the span of one day 11,000 pizza's were given out for free.  It sucks because, I so want a pizza right now..
> 
> 
> Anyways, Aeson, I think you should post this news story at your work:
> 
> Surfing on Company Time Boosts Productivity
> Posted Apr 2, 09 12:20 PM CDT in Business,  Arts & Living,  Technology
> 
> (Newser) – If your boss catches you reading this article, don’t sweat it. A little recreational internet use on the job makes for more productive employees, according to a new Australian study. The study surveyed 300 people, 70% of whom engaged in a little WILB—“workplace Internet leisure browsing.” Those valiant slackers were actually 9% more productive than the 30% who heroically refrained from checking Facebook, Reuters reports.
> 
> “People need to zone out for a bit to get back their concentration,” said the study’s author. “Short and unobtrusive breaks, such as a quick surf of the Internet, enables the mind to rest itself.” But he cautioned that the results only hold true for those who spend less than 20% of their time browsing. True Internet addicts tend to have lower productivity.
> Source: Reuters
> 
> ----
> Here's the link to the actual Reuter's story.




Hehe.  Awesome.  Especially the: "But he cautioned that the results only hold true for those who spend less than 20% of their time browsing. True Internet addicts tend to have lower productivity" part.


----------



## hafrogman

Phaezen said:


> Hello.
> Is there anybody in there?
> Just nod if you can hear me.
> Is there anyone home?



Who are you calling "just a little pinprick"?!


----------



## Wereserpent

Man, the Hive is so dead I saw some zombies here earlier.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Man, the Hive is so dead I saw some zombies here earlier.



Yeah, I did that joke a week or so ago.  *sigh*

Wake me up when anyone's here.


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Yeah, I did that joke a week or so ago.  *sigh*
> 
> Wake me up when anyone's here.




Okay Mr. Froggy.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Okay Mr. Froggy.



*Zzzzzzzz*
*Zzzzzzzz*
*Zzzzzsnork*
*snarfle*
*mumble*
*Zzzzzzzz*
*Zzzzzzzz*


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> *Zzzzzzzz*
> *Zzzzzzzz*
> *Zzzzzsnork*
> *snarfle*
> *mumble*
> *Zzzzzzzz*
> *Zzzzzzzz*




i luv u mr. forgy.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> i luv u mr. forgy.



Because I make funny noises when I sleep?

Or just because I've so loveable and squidgy?


----------



## Wereserpent

hafrogman said:


> Because I make funny noises when I sleep?
> 
> Or just because I've so loveable and squidgy?




Both.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

hafrogman said:


> Because I make funny noises when I sleep?
> 
> Or just because I've so loveable and squidgy?






Galeros said:


> Both.




Ah, oops. Am I interrupting something?


----------



## Wereserpent

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Ah, oops. Am I interrupting something?




You can join in on the fun too!


----------



## hafrogman

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Ah, oops. Am I interrupting something?



*huggles the German*


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> *huggles the German*




  Be careful, he might try to stab you.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Be careful, he might try to stab you.



I'd be more worried that he might try and "annex" my "Sudetenland", IYKWIMAITYD


----------



## Dog Moon

hafrogman said:


> Because I make funny noises when I sleep?




Best thing I heard from someone sleeping was after a gaming session where we all slept over two of us were awake before the others.  Just hanging out.  Suddenly one of the people sleeping speaks: "Are you crazy?  A monk, with a weapon?"

We started laughing so hard at that.  Apparently in the dream the dreamer was a monk but he was having trouble with something so someone was trying to give him a BIG axe and that was how he responded.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Gahh!  Stupid Dark Reign...  Marvel is making making a "Dark X-men" series tieing.  Thing is, why?  I mean isn't Cyclops acting like a mutant hitler complete with a mutant kill squad dark enough?  Why does Joe Q feel like he has to make Normen Osborn put Mimic, Namor, Exodus,  Draken (aka Wolverine Wanna Be), Emma, Omega Red (?), some blonde chick (Master Mind?) and some Professor X wanna be (I hope it isn't him) on a team calling themselves "The Dark X-Men" to destroy their cred?  Why not have him out out Cyclop and once the existence of X-Force is revealed?  After all, it would be more benifitua;l to him if he starts eliminating the "200" remaining mutants then try to act like these mutant badguys are actually good.  Hell, if he's do that he could surely get Bishop and Stryfe's help (assuming they survive the Messiah War).

The whole Lets make badguy's versions of each hero/hero team in the Marvel universe aspect of Dark Reign is getting to the point of being beyond retarded.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Relique du Madde said:


> Gahh!  Stupid Dark Reign...  Marvel is making making a "Dark X-men" series tieing.  Thing is, why?  I mean isn't Cyclops acting like a mutant hitler complete with a mutant kill squad dark enough?  Why does Joe Q feel like he has to make Normen Osborn put Mimic, Namor, Exodus,  Draken (aka Wolverine Wanna Be), Emma, Omega Red (?), some blonde chick (Master Mind?) and some Professor X wanna be (I hope it isn't him) on a team calling themselves "The Dark X-Men" to destroy their cred?  Why not have him out out Cyclop and once the existence of X-Force is revealed?  After all, it would be more benifitua;l to him if he starts eliminating the "200" remaining mutants then try to act like these mutant badguys are actually good.  Hell, if he's do that he could surely get Bishop and Stryfe's help (assuming they survive the Messiah War).
> 
> The whole Lets make badguy's versions of each hero/hero team in the Marvel universe aspect of Dark Reign is getting to the point of being beyond retarded.




Yeah that does sound a bit lame.

Evening Hive.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

*checks under rocks*
Hmm no-one here.

Cake all to myself.


----------



## hafrogman

Bold or Stupid said:


> *checks under rocks*
> Hmm no-one here.
> 
> Cake all to myself.



*steals the cake*
*eats the cake*

What cake?

*hides the brick*


----------



## Bold or Stupid

hafrogman said:


> *steals the cake*
> *eats the cake*
> 
> What cake?
> 
> *hides the brick*




Curses!!!!

*Pulls out second cake and eats it.*
Nom nom nom.

*Puts in gum shield*


----------



## hafrogman

Bold or Stupid said:


> *Puts in gum shield*



Sneaky. . .


----------



## Wereserpent

Man, I wonder where everyone went. It is just Catsy, Froggy, and Me.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Galeros said:


> Man, I wonder where everyone went. It is just Catsy, Froggy, and Me.




Note to self must make the ffort to upload my on avatar, then I can be Foxy!


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Night Froggy.
Night Gal.

Bedtime for me.

Night Night.


----------



## hafrogman

Galeros said:


> Man, I wonder where everyone went.



Tiajuana.


----------



## Wereserpent

Bold or Stupid said:


> Night Froggy.
> Night Gal.
> 
> Bedtime for me.
> 
> Night Night.




BAI BEE.



hafrogman said:


> Tiajuana.




Hmmmm.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hafrogman said:


> Tiajuana.




Then sadly, some of us might never come back...


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Then sadly, some of us might never come back...




Hehe, I was going to make a comment about how that is not very safe.

Hey, Relique is here!


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Gahh!  Stupid Dark Reign...  Marvel is making making a "Dark X-men" series tieing.  Thing is, why?  I mean isn't Cyclops acting like a mutant hitler complete with a mutant kill squad dark enough?  Why does Joe Q feel like he has to make Normen Osborn put Mimic, Namor, Exodus,  Draken (aka Wolverine Wanna Be), Emma, Omega Red (?), some blonde chick (Master Mind?) and some Professor X wanna be (I hope it isn't him) on a team calling themselves "The Dark X-Men" to destroy their cred?  Why not have him out out Cyclop and once the existence of X-Force is revealed?  After all, it would be more benifitua;l to him if he starts eliminating the "200" remaining mutants then try to act like these mutant badguys are actually good.  Hell, if he's do that he could surely get Bishop and Stryfe's help (assuming they survive the Messiah War).
> 
> The whole Lets make badguy's versions of each hero/hero team in the Marvel universe aspect of Dark Reign is getting to the point of being beyond retarded.





I'm enjoying the Dark Avengers.

Dark X-Men I have not seen.  Mixing X-men, Marauders and others into a team... not so sure about.

and yeah- Cyclops is being a ....... you know the movie quote


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> *steals the cake*
> *eats the cake*
> 
> What cake?
> 
> *hides the brick*




cheese cake


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> Man, I wonder where everyone went. It is just Catsy, Froggy, and Me.




you raaaang?


----------



## megamania

hafrogman said:


> Tiajuana.






Tim-Buc-Tu....   one way tickets.   Something about Dark Saquatch eating cakes....... ?


----------



## megamania

ooooohhhhhhOOOooooHHhhhh..... 12500+ posts......   I'm smokin' now


----------



## megamania

Looks like I'm eating my sub and drinkin' my beer by myself tonight.


----------



## megamania

I'm havin' an upswing moment.  Not depressed at all.   I'm full of it in truth.   Need to find mischief.......


----------



## megamania

I went to the game store this week.   Appears nothing is coming out of much interest to me.   I do miss gaming still.   Wish I could get free time for Albany's Game day at Zombie Planet or go to Quarterstaff Games in Burlington.  I need to get out of the house either way.


----------



## megamania

welp...   Got the movie "The Jackel" which I have not seen in forever so I'll go there to spend my buzzing evening.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Boooom!


----------



## Dog Moon

yay, mega back!


----------



## megamania

Itcheeeee-wahhheh........


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Boooom!




Boom!
Broom!
Groom!
Groo!



In four short steps I went from the sound effect to naming the cause.    pass the cheese dip.


----------



## megamania

Dog Moon said:


> yay, mega back!




"naps over."


Mega get better.  Mega feel better.


----------



## megamania

ooooooOOOooooo..... mixing Coors Light with Diet Mountain Dew...... what a freakin' rush.



Sandwich is gone

Doritos close to it

Movie over

drousy buzz over

wired buzz in full effect

BRING IT ON!


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Boooom!




BOOM! BOOM! Lets shake the room!
BOOM! BOOM! Lets shake the room!



or.......

The car goes BOOM! BOOM!

or.....


aka-laka-laka Boom Boom
aka-laka0laka Boom Boom
Walk the dinosaur
aka-laka-laka Boom Boom
aka-laka0laka Boom Boom
Walk the dinosaur


.....   trying to think of other songs with boom (or at least the lyrics)

Boom Boom lets go back to my room

.....eh.   Wrong song lyrics for here


----------



## megamania

welp..... appears I am here alone again so I'll do what I do best... amuse myself.


I am going to think out loud a bit about......

Story hours.

I am enjoying doing Siberys Seven but with "seven" stars it is hard to do proper.   I have soooo many thoughts and ideas that I become either lost within them or impatient to do them.  I have Kim Elderich becoming bankrupt... Mania losing it and going on a blood lust.....  Bora and her fiendish foes.....  Leeya and her dreams.........  Face of the False Moon and his contacts which I am dieing to use....


Then I want to do something simpilier but just as crazy.... John Play.  I really want to do his storyhour as either a comicbook or comicstrip for here but my memory and the use of pictures are limited here.... buggers.   Could also do an illustrated comicstrip of Under a Darksun but I am so lost with that storyhour.  I've had three dead attempts at restarting it with each failing within a segment or two.... I have literallt lost my plans and storyline there.


Other thoughts.... after going light on caffinated soda then starting up on my Dew again i am really wired and ready to go.  Weeeeeeee-HAH!

Suppose I should push 'send' since there may be 10 replys inquiring where I am while I am typing out my thoughts but what the heck......   I'm on a roll.

Jackel the movie....... The earliest Jack Black movie appearance I can remember.   He was as crazed I remembered.  Niave trying to play in the big leagues.   Why he ran into the feild knowing he was going to be shot I can not guess..... guess it is the same as beuatiful scantly clad women always stay within the house with masked murderers...... "scream for me baby...."  Hee... going on a tangent again.

Been away for a wwhile.   Figured I needed a chill out time out kinda thing and the Hive needed a break from me also.   I am such a drama queen and I can't help it.  I'm worse than Eminem.   Well maybe not... I don't get violent and drop F-bombs in public....... well not where one can hear me 

POd the District manager yesterday.   Our store is doing poorly with the ice cream special of the week so she arrived and posted signs everywhere that if we didn't ask a customer about it then the ice cream was free.   Try saying this 70+ times within 2 hours while already busy with things to do.    Got very monotoned and less than enthusiastic.  She noted it and I pointed out that when "forced" to tell everyone there was no creativity or fun in it.   I couldn't "target" people.   Aw well.....

Got my "Esop" today also.  It is like profit sharing but better.   I'm up to 16,700+ dollars for when I leave the store.  Only been there for 5 years.   Plan to leave in another 10 years.  That should cover 60% of my morgage and with what I will have paid in by then pay off the whole morgage.   Or so the plan is.

Still playing my lottery however.  5 people in my town play the one lottery game each week.  One of the five won.   Frag me.... it wasn't me.  It was the 70 year old man whom always has new clothes on.   Figures.   So in a town of 2500, in the past three years we have had a 200,000 dollars winner, 2 10,000 dollar winners, a 50,000 dollars winner and now a 1,020,000 winner.  I WANT MY FRIGGIN' SHARE!    Maybe I'll win Powerball.  Its only up to 126 million.   If I did my math right that would be 40 million after taxes if I took it in one lump sum.

crazy thoughts

I wonder if anyone has popped in yet while I am typing this book of my thoughts?

Oh hey.... my son is still awake and trying to figure out what I am doing.   oh nope... he's more curious about my DnD maps for S7.   

Hi Tim.   He wanders back to the table.

He is asking me questions about the figures now.   Why does Vander have a purple sword?   What is a great Falchion and why does Bora have it?   Why does Mania not have a weapon.   How good is a damnfur (Dhampir)


Heh

Posting since he is asking more and more questions of me now.   Wants to know why I won't let him play two characters at once in a game he is still learning basic rules with.

wheeeeeeeeeee...................


----------



## megamania

Now discussing the differences of vampires vs 1/2 vampires and Illumunati vs human or elf.


----------



## megamania

Now talking about what happens to a 1/2 vampire when it "dies"  He doesn't understand PC vs NPC and why i would get to control his full vampire.   Ah well..... cross that bridge when we get there.... 



anyone there?


----------



## megamania

my Dorito bag says "DO Something".




I'm eating chips damn it!   I am doing something.


heh


----------



## megamania

Been enjoying the book series I am reading.  Eberron's "The Dragon Below" series.   


Has a good feel to it.   Feels like an adventure he did then decided to make into a novel series.


----------



## megamania

More random thoughts.......

Sentry tore Morgan Le Fay's head completely off as the opening strike in Dark Avengers!   Holy crapolla!


Then she blows him up as she reappears through time.

I am ready for Tim to stop talking about the undead character he wants to play.

AAAARRRRRRGH he won't stop


Now talking about fudging DM rolls.......and he still won't stop

he
won't
stop
he
has
not
had
any
soda
but
still
won't
stop
its
like
he 
part
terminator



AAARRRGH!


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> Boooom!




spelt backwards is mooooob.   Look out- its an angry mob!


----------



## megamania

no one is here and I can't ignore my son anymore (he won't take the hint! )   Time to go.


----------



## Relique du Madde

*Appears.  Tosses flour onto a grill*  BAM!  *Catches on fire* AAARRGGGH!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> POd the District manager yesterday.   Our store is doing poorly with the ice cream special of the week so she arrived and posted signs everywhere that if we didn't ask a customer about it then the ice cream was free.   Try saying this 70+ times within 2 hours while already busy with things to do.    Got very monotoned and less than enthusiastic.  She noted it and I pointed out that when "forced" to tell everyone there was no creativity or fun in it.   I couldn't "target" people.   Aw well.....




Free ICECREAM?!?!?  WHERE WHERE?!?!

Oh yeah...  my niece had to do something like that when she was at Toys R Us.  But it was a free coke if they didn't mention signing up to the Toys R Us credit card.




> Got my "Esop" today also.  It is like profit sharing but better.   I'm up to 16,700+ dollars for when I leave the store.  Only been there for 5 years.   Plan to leave in another 10 years.  That should cover 60% of my morgage and with what I will have paid in by then pay off the whole morgage.   Or so the plan is.



Cool.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> no one is here and I can't ignore my son anymore (he won't take the hint! )   Time to go.



:uts his finger in his nose::
You know what you have to do...


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

Did not get any sleep last night, but did get to watch an awesome thunderstorm.  Then spent several hours trying to calm my cat down, poor thing.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> I'm havin' an upswing moment.  Not depressed at all.   I'm full of it in truth.   Need to find mischief.......




It definitely seems so. 

Himmelhoch jauchzend, zu Tode betrübt...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum's speaking german again! [/panic]

Quick someone inform the french!


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> Mustrum's speaking german again! [/panic]
> 
> Quick someone inform the french!




No need to panic until he attacks the polish.

THen the French can start panicing.


----------



## Wereserpent

KABOOM!


----------



## Phaezen

Galeros said:


> KABOOM!




All style, no substance, 4/10


----------



## Aeson

I was invited to a singles thing at a cowboy bar that plentyoffish.com is doing. The invite came from my married cousin tonight at work. lol He's going along with a couple of single friends that invited him. I was thinking about going to the bar then he invited me to go to same place. I guess I'm meant to go.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I was invited to a singles thing at a cowboy bar that plentyoffish.com is doing. The invite came from my married cousin tonight at work. lol He's going along with a couple of single friends that invited him. I was thinking about going to the bar then he invited me to go to same place. I guess I'm meant to go.




ZOMG AESON!!!!!!

*Glomps Aeson*


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> I was invited to a singles thing at a cowboy bar that plentyoffish.com is doing. The invite came from my married cousin tonight at work. lol He's going along with a couple of single friends that invited him. I was thinking about going to the bar then he invited me to go to same place. I guess I'm meant to go.




Magic 8 Ball says: Signs point to Yes


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> ZOMG AESON!!!!!!
> 
> *Glomps Aeson*



Aeson? Where? That S.O.B owes me money.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Aeson? Where? That S.O.B owes me money.




He is right where you are.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> Magic 8 Ball says: Signs point to Yes



At least I won't need a suit. Too bad I don't have a cowboy hat and boots either.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> He is right where you are.



*kicks Aeson in the junk and takes his wallet.*


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> *kicks Aeson in the junk and takes his wallet.*




I am impressed, but that must have been painful.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> I am impressed, but that must have been painful.



It was for him.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> It was for him.




FOR MASSIVE DAMAGE!


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> Aeson? Where? That S.O.B owes me money.






Galeros said:


> He is right where you are.






Aeson said:


> *kicks Aeson in the junk and takes his wallet.*






Galeros said:


> I am impressed, but that must have been painful.






Aeson said:


> It was for him.


----------



## Wereserpent

"Tuxedo Mask also had three actors. The first eleven episodes had Rino Romano before he was recast with Toby Proctor. After Toby Proctor left Optimum over pay concerns, he was replaced for the rest of the series by Vince Corraza, who had also voiced the alien Allen. Vince was also instructed to mimic Proctor's voice."


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Magic 8 Ball says: Signs point to Yes




No. It says: Reply hazy, try again later.


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


>



I never liked Aeson. He deserves everything he gets.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> No. It says: Reply hazy, try again later.



What does it say now?


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> I never liked Aeson. He deserves everything he gets.




i luv Aeson though.


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> i luv Aeson though.



Too bad I've only heard one woman say that.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Too bad I've only heard one woman say that.




Awwww.

*Huggles Aeson*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tuxido mask was a child molester.


----------



## Wereserpent

Relique du Madde said:


> Tuxido mask was a child molester.






Anyways, I am heading off to bed now. I just woke up for a while and could not get back to sleep, but I am getting tired now. BAI BEE.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> What does it say now?




Reply hazy, try again later.

I did mention it's been stuck for ten years, didn't I?


----------



## Phaezen

Things achieved today:  CV online at various recruiting sites  Been 6 years since I have job hunted, so I hope my CV is ok.

Posted on online noticeboard for fellow musicians to jam with .

Waiting on replies from both


----------



## Relique du Madde

Egads!  This sailor moon badguy is wearing Froggy!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Later!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> Things achieved today:  CV online at various recruiting sites  Been 6 years since I have job hunted, so I hope my CV is ok.
> 
> Posted on online noticeboard for fellow musicians to jam with .
> 
> Waiting on replies from both




I wish you luck on both then!


----------



## megamania

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> It definitely seems so.
> 
> Himmelhoch jauchzend, zu Tode betrübt...




....ah and god bless comicbooks....... ?  (what did he say?!?)


----------



## megamania

Aeson said:


> At least I won't need a suit. Too bad I don't have a cowboy hat and boots either.




everyone has at least 1 suit........




birthday suit


----------



## megamania

GO GO GODZILLA!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

megamania said:


> ....ah and god bless comicbooks....... ?  (what did he say?!?)




You guys really need to invest in translation software. And by investing, I mean you just need to store a hyperlink to google translate or babelfish.


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> You guys really need to invest in translation software. And by investing, I mean you just need to store a hyperlink to google translate or babelfish.




High heavens rejoice end, to death saddens???

*kicks google translate*

Sky High jauchzend to death saddens

*kicks babelfish*​


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Phaezen said:


> High heavens rejoice end, to death saddens???
> 
> *kicks google translate*
> 
> Sky High jauchzend to death saddens
> 
> *kicks babelfish*​




Wikipedia tells me: 


> Die beiden Zeilen stammen aus dem Lied, das Klärchen, die Geliebte Egmonts, im 3. Aufzug von Goethes Trauerspiel Egmont singt:
> 
> „Freudvoll
> Und leidvoll,
> Gedankenvoll sein; hangen und bangen
> in schwebender Pein,
> himmelhoch jauchzend, zu Tode betrübt;
> glücklich allein
> ist die Seele, die liebt.“
> 
> *Das Zitat drückt den abrupten Wechsel von Überschwang zu Traurigkeit aus. Vertont wurde das Lied von Beethoven, Schubert und Liszt.*



The citation expresses the abrupt change from ardour (euphoria) to sadness (or melancholy?). 
_
"With Happiness
with pain
being thoughtful, worrying
in floating pain
cheering to heavens, to be sick at heart;
happy alone
is the soul that loves."_

Outside of its specific context, I think it could describe the emotional roller coaster of a maniac-depressive, a teenager or someone in love.

I hope that clears everything up.


----------



## Phaezen

*I Love You*

I Love You

Click the link, share the love


----------



## Bold or Stupid

I love you too.

Evening Hive.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I hope that clears everything up.




I still think that mean's "The invasion begins once the Us President leave's France."


----------



## Wereserpent

Hey everyone!

I had a good day today. I went out, bought some books, and had some Strawberry Cheescake Ice Cream.


----------



## Relique du Madde

mmmm. strawberry.


----------



## Wereserpent

So Hivers, what are you all doing right now?

I am now on the ninth book of the Wheel of Time series, _Winter's Heart_.


----------



## megamania

Spent the day in Rutland shopping.

Bought clets for my daughter for softball

Bought myself the "Death of captain America"

then ate out, napped when I got home then played Upwords.  Daughter won a game.  She has figured out the game.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> I still think that mean's "The invasion begins once the Us President leave's France."




This is not meant to be political but.....


our president is a media whore.....


----------



## megamania

Galeros said:


> So Hivers, what are you all doing right now?.




Posting on EN World




(what a silly question)
 /


----------



## megamania

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Wikipedia tells me:
> 
> The citation expresses the abrupt change from ardour (euphoria) to sadness (or melancholy?).
> _
> "With Happiness
> with pain
> being thoughtful, worrying
> in floating pain
> cheering to heavens, to be sick at heart;
> happy alone
> is the soul that loves."_
> 
> Outside of its specific context, I think it could describe the emotional roller coaster of a maniac-depressive, a teenager or someone in love.
> 
> I hope that clears everything up.




I still say it has something to do with comicbooks


----------



## megamania

..... all by myself.....


well sorta.....


my son is hangin' out with me.


lotta questions about liches, illusions and barbarians.   oye.


----------



## Wereserpent

I am here, just a little bored right now.


----------



## Wereserpent

Well, I am signing off for tonight. BAI BEE.


----------



## megamania

I was just looking at Auggie's Demonweb set availiability.    Wish I had money.


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> This is not meant to be political but.....
> 
> 
> our president is a media whore.....




I think that's his way of distracting the public (considering that it's almost mandatory for presidents to have several ranks of bluff).  After all what's more distracting and culturally tiring then to the public then media over exposure?*


*Case in point, how many time has you ever turned the TV/Radio off (or changed the channel) as a result of one news story being over played on every station?


----------



## Relique du Madde

megamania said:


> i still say it has something to do with comicbooks




Damn you Joe Q and you too Bendis!!!!1!!!


----------



## Phaezen

Morning Hive!

Following Scot Kurtz and Whil Weaton livetweeting a D&D game run by Gabe  is awesomely geeky


----------



## Aeson

the women tonight made me want to get in better shape and take dancing lessons. Soo many hot women on that dance floor. The plentyoffish.com thing was a bust but I had a good time people watching.


----------



## Aeson




----------



## Darkness

Aeson said:


> http://neatorama.cachefly.net/images/2009-04/tree-frog-christmast-light.jpg



hafrogman ate something that caused him to glow?


----------



## Relique du Madde

> Aeson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> hafrogman ate something that caused him to glow?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



  What did you do to froggy?


----------



## Relique du Madde

British scientists are about to do a new study using stem cells...  the purpose: Cosmetic Breast Augmentation.   I love scientists since they have their priorities straight.  After all why use adult stem cells to regrow human organs when you can use them to to grow larger boobies.


----------



## Phaezen

Relique du Madde said:


> British scientists are about to do a new study using stem cells...  the purpose: Cosmetic Breast Augmentation.   I love scientists since they have their priorities straight.  After all why use adult stem cells to regrow human organs when you can use them to to grow larger boobies.






Fortunately they are going for boobies and not lizards, I already recieve enough spam on that thank you very much.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> British scientists are about to do a new study using stem cells...  the purpose: Cosmetic Breast Augmentation.   I love scientists since they have their priorities straight.  After all why use adult stem cells to regrow human organs when you can use them to to grow larger boobies.




heh....... I must constrain from comment.


----------



## megamania

Relique du Madde said:


> What did you do to froggy?




E.T.    hybrid.....     


(at least it wasn't MY finger....... )


----------



## megamania

quiet night on the Hive... about 1/2 dozen posts!   Course it did involve a glowing frog which is clearly the high-lite of the night.



"oooowwwwww glowy bug.... must eat..... emmmph!    ahhh hard shell but warm.   yummmy.   ugh. Glowing buggy won't let go vine on tree.   Must pull harder...."   ZZZAAAP!  "oooooooh..... glowing bug for smoking froggy....."


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> I still think that mean's "The invasion begins once the Us President leave's France."






megamania said:


> I still say it has something to do with comicbooks




 I feel misunderstood, possibly even mocked. 

No one understands me..


----------



## megamania

I myself mean nothing by it.   I wish I was more bi-lingual.    Heck- I wish I spoke a better english.

My communication skills suck (which is part of my problem).   In school I took 2 years of French and 3 years of Spanish.  In Spanich class I would use all three languages within the same the sentence.   Confused the heck out of the teacher.   ah well......


----------



## Aeson

Relique du Madde said:


> What did you do to froggy?



I turned him into an easy bake oven.


----------



## Aeson

megamania said:


> I myself mean nothing by it.   I wish I was more bi-lingual.    Heck- I wish I spoke a better english.
> 
> My communication skills suck (which is part of my problem).   In school I took 2 years of French and 3 years of Spanish.  In Spanich class I would use all three languages within the same the sentence.   Confused the heck out of the teacher.   ah well......



Oui, Oui señor, Mega.


----------



## Aeson

Where, where, are you tonight?
Why did you leave me here all alone?
I searched the world over, 
And thought I found true love.
You met another and 
Phht! you were gone.


----------



## Aeson

Gloom Despair
Agony On Me
(ooaah)
Deep Dark Depression
Excessive Misery
(ooaah)
If It Weren't For Bad Luck
I'd Have No Luck At All
(ooaah)
Gloom Despair And Agony On Me


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Gloom Despair
> Agony On Me
> (ooaah)
> Deep Dark Depression
> Excessive Misery
> (ooaah)
> If It Weren't For Bad Luck
> I'd Have No Luck At All
> (ooaah)
> Gloom Despair And Agony On Me




Have some candy.


----------



## megamania

Poetry for me?   Where's the chocolate and flowers?













pssst.... I'm straight.


----------



## megamania

gotta do the work thing again shortyly.   Sigh.... its all I do sometimes is work work work.


----------



## megamania

I see folks are trying to drum up business in Storyhour section again.



With how only a few get read / replied to that won't be happening.   Its hard for me to feel compelled to do SH with no encouragement.  I'm sure this is the same for others also.


----------



## Knightfall

Hello Hive.


----------



## Knightfall

megamania said:


> I see folks are trying to drum up business in Storyhour section again.
> 
> 
> 
> With how only a few get read / replied to that won't be happening.   Its hard for me to feel compelled to do SH with no encouragement.  I'm sure this is the same for others also.



That's so true. Heck, I recently asked on my main Kulan story hour if anyone was reading and I didn't receive a single response. I'm so bummed about that.

Sure, I don't update as much as other people do but I update at least as much as Sep does. Not that I'd ever compare my story hour to his masterpiece.


----------



## Knightfall

*Night of my Mind*
_Copyright 2004-2009 (C) Robert Blezard_

The darkness around me while I sleep.
Does not compare with the shadows of my mind.
Follow me now into those shadows.
My soul runs through a darkened landscape.
Yet no real life lives here.
Headstones, shallow graves and desolation,
Consumes the soil.
Horror and evil wanders the shadows.
Dying over and over again each night.
Resurrected by pain.
It runs to free itself.
Through countless fields of torment,
And endless hills of haunted dreams.
I pray it can outrun the darkness. It cannot.

How do you outrun your own darkness?
My soul feels the darkness take control.
It collapses to the barren ground.
The chase is over.
The transformation has begun.
Its breathing grows heavy,
An eerie glow consumes the eyes,
A low growl passes through its lips.
The ground shifts and cracks,
My soul transforms,
The bones crack and flesh tears.
Wicked claws, course hair,
Jagged teeth, form of the beast.
The soul body reforms,
Into what even the shadows fear.
The creature.

It is the master of the darkness of my mind.
It howls its defiance to the shadows.
Smoke billows as it breathes.
Fire burns in its core.
It calls forth its prey.
Millions of the dead,
Crawl from the gravescape.
It howls again.
The dead memories of the past,
Shiver in fear.
It is their own fault that it hunts them.
They created it.
They gave it form and purpose.
Every time a harsh word was whispered.
Every time wicked laughter stole joy.
Every time a cold shoulder killed love.
Dark power.

It begins its hunt.
Mercilessly tearing through the memories.
Good or bad, it doesn’t matter anymore.
The night screams.
Now it is their turn to run.
None will escape this night,
They never do.
And beyond the shadow lands of my mind.
My sleeping form shivers and moans,
In the darkness that surrounds my unrest.
The nightmares will be vivid this night.
My heart races with each death of memory.
The beast inside roars and the body thrashes.
And again and again,
All night, every night,
For as long as I can remember,
The beast has stalked the darkness,
Killing my past,
In the night of my mind.


----------



## Darkness

Knightfall said:


> I recently asked on my main Kulan story hour if anyone was reading and I didn't receive a single response. I'm so bummed about that.



Yeah, I can imagine that would suck. Sorry to hear it, man.

On the bright side, it may well be that most of your readers are simply shy, inattentive, lazy, not around much, and/or unregistered.


----------



## Knightfall

Darkness said:


> Yeah, I can imagine that would suck. Sorry to hear it, man.
> 
> On the bright side, it may well be that most of your readers are simply shy, inattentive, lazy, not around much, and/or unregistered.



Oh well, spilt milk and all that. There isn't much I can do about it except post more.


----------



## Jdvn1

I have much respect for people that can keep to writing a story so long, but I'm sorry to say that I don't have the time to read any of them.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

I just wasted about an hour of my precious week-end on reading on Bear McCrearys blog.  I really like the music from Battlestar Galactica. It was always used so effectively, so emotionally, drawing me in further... 

I don't know if I'd love the music as much without the show to connect it to, but I really love the Galactica soundtracks. 

And I am not really much into music, in the end. I barely own CDs or MP3s... But these ones, they must be mine!


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Where, where, are you tonight?
> Why did you leave me here all alone?
> I searched the world over,
> And thought I found true love.
> You met another and
> Phht! you were gone.




A demon goddess
Hunting in the pale moonlight
Love that can not be


----------



## Blackrat

Knightfall said:


> That's so true. Heck, I recently asked on my main Kulan story hour if anyone was reading and I didn't receive a single response. I'm so bummed about that.




Eh, I don't have the attention span to read those. I read a bunch from time to time, and then take a break of few months .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I feel misunderstood, possibly even mocked.
> 
> No one understands me..




I was only playing.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> I was only playing.




I hadn't thought of that! 



Spoiler



Captain Obvious to the rescue, eh?


----------



## Phaezen

[hey, hey]
kiss the machine
kiss the machine
we don't care where you're going
we don't care where you've been
we will take care of everything
as long as you kiss the machine
kiss the machine
kiss the machine
kiss the machine
kiss the machine
kiss the machine
kiss the machine
kiss the machine
kiss the machine
we're not even big (or your brother)
we won't question you fears
we'll be your food and your sleep and your lover
as long as you kiss the machine
kiss the machine
kiss the machine
kiss the machine
kiss the machine
we will take care of everything
as long as you kiss the machine
kiss the machine
kiss the machine
we will take care of everything
kiss the machine
kiss the machine
we will take care of everything
as long as you kiss the machine
kiss the machine


----------



## Phaezen

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> I hadn't thought of that!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Obvious to the rescue, eh?




Ah that renown German sense of humour coming to the rescue then


----------



## Relique du Madde

Phaezen said:


> Ah that renown German sense of humour coming to the rescue then



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKpOWj8LkaQ]YouTube - german humor[/ame]

Who ever thought Germans knew how to be funny?


----------



## Wereserpent

You can not just encase hafrogman in a solid block of chocolate!!! That is gross!!!


----------



## Aeson

I started packing stuff up today. I'd rather not wait until the last minute to pack everything so I'm starting with some of my older game books and stuff. 
I'm still saving money up for the move so it'll be awhile.


----------



## Blackrat

A beautiful night
Lifeless city of dark light
Gust of wind through tears


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Gust of wind through me




:gags:


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> :gags:




Well excuse me. I have gas


----------



## Aeson

Last year when I needed some money I tried selling some of my things. I didn't sell much of it. Now I'm thinking of giving some of it away to my friends. Maybe I can lighten my burden as I move.


----------



## Blackrat

Badly confused norse
running up and down the street
where is the bad guy?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Badly confused norse
> running up and down the street
> where is the bad guy?




They're slow.  Two of them are in City Hall.  One is slowly chasing.  One is on the phone (being chased) talking to a "mystery" person.


----------



## Aeson

*holding a mirror up to Sven's face.*

The bad guy is right here.


----------



## Aeson

Any of you know of Dave Arneson's Blackmoor? What do you think of it?


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> They're slow.  Two of them are in City Hall.  One is slowly chasing.



Ah, he is about to be hit by a train... 


Aeson said:


> *holding a mirror up to Sven's face.*
> 
> The bad guy is right here.




No, that handsome man is the good guy, silly boy


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aeson said:


> Any of you know of Dave Arneson's Blackmoor? What do you think of it?




Unfortunately no.


----------



## CleverNickName

Been away for a couple of weeks, spring break and all that.  Just now getting caught back up on my interwebs.  Things seem a lot quieter here in the Hive these days...what's new?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Relique du Madde said:


> YouTube - german humor
> 
> Who ever thought Germans knew how to be funny?




Never heard of Loriot or Otto Waalkes or Heinz Erhardt? 

I guess not (I doubt much of it has been translated/dubbed).


----------



## Blackrat

Just dying embers
Blazing heat of life long gone
Revived with a blow


----------



## Blackrat

Poetic justice
Love nor fear was mine to have
The threefold karma


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Just dying embers
> Blazing heat of life long gone
> Revived with a blow




I am not touching that one [/mind in gutter]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Damn... sharp shooters are scary.  I'm watching a show on sharp shooters on the History Channel and there was some guy who hit an tossed aspirin with an arrow.  He then hit a drop of water that was dripping from a water bottle.


----------



## Darkness

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> Never heard of Loriot or Otto Waalkes or Heinz Erhardt?
> 
> I guess not (I doubt much of it has been translated/dubbed).



Or, to mention a few comedians who aren't older than dirt (okay, Waalkes is a mere 60), "Bully" Herbig or Michael Mittermeier.


----------



## Darkness

Relique du Madde said:


> Damn... sharp shooters are scary.  I'm watching a show on sharp shooters on the History Channel and there was some guy who hit an tossed aspirin with an arrow.  He then hit a drop of water that was dripping from a water bottle.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcNY2t0h-HE]YouTube - korean archery - challenge the impossible[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Darkness said:


> YouTube - korean archery - challenge the impossible




What I always thought was funny is how MythBusters tried to bust the myth of "the Robin Hood Arrow shot" and came to the conclusion that the the shot was impossible because they weren't able to do it with a robotic arrow firing rig, or with a bunch of unskilled archers.


----------



## Blackrat

Okay, I'm done with the pseudo-haikus. What's up everyone?

I was out drinking with my baby sister on friday night. We had a blast. Only, it's been so long since I last really drank, so I was already wasted before 10pm as I couldn't take as much as I remembered I could .


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nothing much is going on here.  Just resting.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Darkness said:


> Or, to mention a few comedians who aren't older than dirt (okay, Waalkes is a mere 60), "Bully" Herbig or Michael Mittermeier.




I thought I'd start with classics.


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> Okay, I'm done with the pseudo-haikus. What's up everyone?
> 
> I was out drinking with my baby sister on friday night. We had a blast. Only, it's been so long since I last really drank, so I was already wasted before 10pm as I couldn't take as much as I remembered I could .




*takes note, Blackrat = cheap date*

On a totaly unrelated note, never let your parents know you are on leave...


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> *takes note, Blackrat = cheap date*






You mean cheap as in not willing to pay a lot, or cheap as in doesn't take much to keep happy?

I have to point out that I kept paying her drinks the whole evening because I believe it's my duty as a gentleman. I just had to stop drinking myself...


----------



## Phaezen

Blackrat said:


> You mean cheap as in not willing to pay a lot, or cheap as in doesn't take much to keep happy?
> 
> I have to point out that I kept paying her drinks the whole evening because I believe it's my duty as a gentleman. I just had to stop drinking myself...




Cheap date, not cheap 

Although to be fair, I haven't had a drink in 12 years and am a lot fitter now than when I did drink...


----------



## Blackrat

Phaezen said:


> Cheap date, not cheap




Ah, good... Though it still was 4 beers, 2 large glasses of wine and 2 long drinks so not that cheap afterall 

I am still bummed that that got me too drunk to walk... When I was younger it would have taken twice that at least...


----------



## Shabe

Weekend survived, just about, was quite proud of living out of a small satchel for the weekend.


----------



## Aeson

I'm so frakking bored.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> I'm so frakking bored.




Want to hear me rant about love?

No, didn't think so...

Besides, those pseudo-haikus told all already...


----------



## Phaezen

Aeson said:


> I'm so frakking bored.




So do what I am doing and play some guitar   Next song to learn: Green & Grey by New Model Army


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Want to hear me rant about love?
> 
> No, didn't think so...
> 
> Besides, those pseudo-haikus told all already...



I thought that was all about Sven. 

You don't get to rant about love. You've gotten enough loved in your young life.lol


----------



## Aeson

Phaezen said:


> So do what I am doing and play some guitar   Next song to learn: Green & Grey by New Model Army



I don't know if I have the fingers for that.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> You don't get to rant about love. You've gotten enough loved in your young life.lol




I know. Unfair ain't it?


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> I know. Unfair ain't it?



Yes it is.


----------



## Blackrat

Blackrat said:


> I know. Unfair ain't it?






Aeson said:


> Yes it is.




Try and interpret the meaning of those smileys...

That should keep you occupied for a while


----------



## Aeson

The area I'm thinking of moving to is a little more urban than I'm used to. Depending on where I go I could actually walk to shops and restaurants. Where I am now the closest shop is a mile away. The closest grocery is about 3 miles. Not the best to walk to.


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Try and interpret the meaning of those smileys...
> 
> That should keep you occupied for a while



I don't think I wanna. Might make me more depressed. Boredom and depression seem to go hand and hand for me. When I'm bored I start thinking about things I'd rather forget.


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> The area I'm thinking of moving to is a little more urban than I'm used to. Depending on where I go I could actually walk to shops and restaurants. Where I am now the closest shop is a mile away. The closest grocery is about 3 miles. Not the best to walk to.




Wow... I have a grocery downstairs and a pizza-place in the next building... It's about ½ km to the supermarket...

And I still take the car


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> Wow... I have a grocery downstairs and a pizza-place in the next building... It's about ½ km to the supermarket...
> 
> And I still take the car



I'm not moving into a city so things won't be that close but I'd like to be able to walk to a pizza place or something else. This is one of the apartment complexes I'm looking at. Westminster Square 
Even with Walmart everwhere I still have to drive 10 minutes to get to one. McDonalds is almost as far. Neither are that far away in the area I'm looking at.


----------



## Blackrat

These dreams about dreams
Long forgotten hopes and fears
Pain that will not rest


Yeah, my pseudo-haiku rant wasn't over afterall... I feel so emo right now...


----------



## Aeson

Blackrat said:


> These dreams about dreams
> Long forgotten hopes and fears
> Pain that will not rest
> 
> 
> Yeah, my pseudo-haiku rant wasn't over afterall... I feel so emo right now...



Is this the long lost love you were talking about a few days ago or the baby sister that's not really your sister?


----------



## Blackrat

Aeson said:


> Is this the long lost love you were talking about a few days ago or the baby sister that's not really your sister?




Mostly just general angst and the spring...


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:


> I don't know if I have the fingers for that.



Try it. What do you have to lose?

Otherwise, read something.

Am I being too logical?

Practice handstands.


----------



## Aeson

Jdvn1 said:


> Try it. What do you have to lose?
> 
> Otherwise, read something.
> 
> Am I being too logical?
> 
> Practice handstands.



I've tried but not very much. I have chubby slow fingers. I may give it a try now. I can maybe afford lessons this time.


----------



## Wereserpent

Morning Hive!

*Glomps Aeson*


----------



## Jdvn1

Aeson said:


> I've tried but not very much. I have chubby slow fingers. I may give it a try now. I can maybe afford lessons this time.



Well, learning instruments takes a lot of time. They have guitars for people with chubbier fingers, or you could learn bass.

Also, may I recommend one of my favorite, not-oft-read books?


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> Morning Hive!
> 
> *Glomps Aeson*



*Is glomped*


Jdvn1 said:


> Well, learning instruments takes a lot of time. They have guitars for people with chubbier fingers, or you could learn bass.
> 
> Also, may I recommend one of my favorite, not-oft-read books?



I've always wanted to learn the acoustic guitar. I had one until I stepped on it one night in the dark. It'll go on my list of things to learn to do. i think dancing lessons will be higher on the list right now.lol

Thank you for the suggestion. That is a book to look into. I've got so many that I need to read as it is though.


----------



## Goldmoon

Blackrat said:


> When I was younger it would have taken twice that at least...




Thats _MY_ line....Giggity!



Aeson said:


> I don't know if I have the fingers for that.




Such a shame.....



Aeson said:


> I'm not moving into a city so things won't be that close but I'd like to be able to walk to a pizza place or something else. This is one of the apartment complexes I'm looking at. Westminster Square
> Even with Walmart everwhere I still have to drive 10 minutes to get to one. McDonalds is almost as far. Neither are that far away in the area I'm looking at.




Arent you trying to lose weight? Long walks are good for that and McDonalds is bad.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon!


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Goldmoon!




Galeros!!


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Galeros!!




I made you a cookie, but I eat'd it.


----------



## Aeson

Goldmoon said:


> Such a shame.....



 Maybe they just need the proper motivation and exercises.



Goldmoon said:


> Arent you trying to lose weight? Long walks are good for that and McDonalds is bad.



McDonalds has healthier choices. also I was using it as an example only. They're everywhere but where I live not within walking distance.

Welcome back.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> I made you a cookie, but I eat'd it.




Awwww. Its OK. I probably don't need it.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Awwww. Its OK. I probably don't need it.




Or do you.

Anyways, I have found that liking Ravens can increase your toes by up to 20%.


----------



## Aeson

Everyone needs a cookie sometimes.


----------



## Wereserpent

"ARGHHH! Who Put These Stairs Here?!"

"And Down The Stairs He Goes. A Metaphor For His Academic Life."


----------



## Aeson

Galeros said:


> "ARGHHH! Who Put These Stairs Here?!"
> 
> "And Down The Stairs He Goes. A Metaphor For His Academic Life."



Spending too much time online?


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Or do you.
> 
> Anyways, I have found that liking Ravens can increase your toes by up to 20%.




I came to that very conclusion last year while I was hunting Octipi on Mt St. Helens.



Aeson said:


> Everyone needs a cookie sometimes.




True also.


----------



## Wereserpent

Aeson said:


> Spending too much time online?




That is one of my favorite lines from the Love Hina manga. There is just something about it that is so flowing.


----------



## Goldmoon

Well Hivers, I have a bit of news. It's been a hectic few days. First, Rebecca and I have decided it give it a try and see where it goes. She says she is madly in love with me and will do whatever it taked for us to be together. I'm going into it with both eyes open but I think I feel the same as she does, I just am too scared to say it still.

Second, My squad decided to volunteer to go to Afghanistan next month. Starting tomorrow, we're on 30 days R&R. I have decided to stay here and spend it with Rebecca since I dont have any loved ones or family back in the states or Guam.

I will try and split my time between Rebecca and the hive (Rebecca wins all ties). Conditions will be worse in Afghanistan and we'll likely be roaving most of the time so I will likely not be on much if at all once we leave. I'll try to keep in touch via Email when/if I get near a computer but we don't leave for 30-45 days.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Well Hivers, I have a bit of news. It's been a hectic few days. First, Rebecca and I have decided it give it a try and see where it goes. She says she is madly in love with me and will do whatever it taked for us to be together. I'm going into it with both eyes open but I think I feel the same as she does, I just am too scared to say it still.
> 
> Second, My squad decided to volunteer to go to Afghanistan next month. Starting tomorrow, we're on 30 days R&R. I have decided to stay here and spend it with Rebecca since I dont have any loved ones or family back in the states or Guam.
> 
> I will try and split my time between Rebecca and the hive (Rebecca wins all ties). Conditions will be worse in Afghanistan and we'll likely be roaving most of the time so I will likely not be on much if at all once we leave. I'll try to keep in touch via Email when/if I get near a computer but we don't leave for 30-45 days.




Well, that is good that you and Rebecca are getting along well.

I hope things go well for you. I am glad you are getting a break, you deserve it.


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> Well, that is good that you and Rebecca are getting along well.
> 
> I hope things go well for you. I am glad you are getting a break, you deserve it.




I'll be glad for the time off as well but I have to stay in shape too. I told Rebecca I'm going to work her ass off at the gym and run her to death as well.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> Well Hivers, I have a bit of news.




1) Congratulations and Good luck!

2) Go, Go, Body Armor! (Not to be confused with Go-Go Body Armor)


Glad to hear things are looking up and being challenging.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:


> I'll be glad for the time off as well but I have to stay in shape too. I told Rebecca I'm going to work her ass off at the gym and run her to death as well.




It's important to have an exercise routine that retains your interest. 

Just remember, stretch everything first, and work all her muscles.


----------



## Goldmoon

The_Warlock said:


> 1) Congratulations and Good luck!
> 
> 2) Go, Go, Body Armor! (Not to be confused with Go-Go Body Armor)
> 
> 
> Glad to hear things are looking up and being challenging.




We'd really like to get some of the new Dragonskin body armor. We've been told its a posibility and we're hopeful. I can't wear Go-Go body armor without Go-Go boots and I left those in Guam.



The_Warlock said:


> It's important to have an exercise routine that retains your interest.
> 
> Just remember, stretch everything first, and work all her muscles.




Heh, she's in good shape but nowhere near the shape I'm in. I think she'll be too tired for hanky-panky most nights. (If thats the case, I'll have to let up a bit so she has more energy)


----------



## Wereserpent

FALCON PUNCH!

OH NOEZ!!!! I LIT THE BAG ON MY HEAD ON WATER!


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> We'd really like to get some of the new Dragonskin body armor. We've been told its a posibility and we're hopeful. I can't wear Go-Go body armor without Go-Go boots and I left those in Guam.




I've read a lot of technical articles on that stuff. Here's hoping your get some, looks like it can make a big difference.

Armored Go-Go Boots > These Boots were made for crunching bone and kicking in doors. Nancy Sinatra can keep the walkers.




			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Heh, she's in good shape but nowhere near the shape I'm in. I think she'll be too tired for hanky-panky most nights. (If thats the case, I'll have to let up a bit so she has more energy)




No no no, that's PART of the excercise regimen, you see. It's just as important to work your maxilofacial muscles and trigger fingers as it is your thighs and backs.


----------



## Jdvn1

Best of luck to you, Goldmoon!


----------



## Wereserpent

Jdvn1 said:


> Best of luck to you, Goldmoon!




ZOMG!

*Glomps Jdvn1*


----------



## Wereserpent

I often wonder if the Hive has become sentient.


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:


> ZOMG!
> 
> *Glomps Jdvn1*



[glomped]Ow![/glomped]


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:


> ZOMG!
> 
> *Glomps Jdvn1*



[glomped]Ow![/glomped]


----------



## Wereserpent

Jdvn1 said:


> [glomped]Ow![/glomped]




You must not be used to getting glomped. If you hang around here more often you will get used to it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Of course the Hive is sentient. Haven't you noticed it looking at you funny?


----------



## Wereserpent

Jdvn1 said:


> Of course the Hive is sentient. Haven't you noticed it looking at you funny?


----------



## Goldmoon

Galeros said:


> FALCON PUNCH!
> 
> OH NOEZ!!!! I LIT THE BAG ON MY HEAD ON WATER!





I hear that a good Falcon Punch will solve teen pregnancy.



The_Warlock said:


> I've read a lot of technical articles on that stuff. Here's hoping your get some, looks like it can make a big difference.
> 
> Armored Go-Go Boots > These Boots were made for crunching bone and kicking in doors. Nancy Sinatra can keep the walkers.
> 
> No no no, that's PART of the excercise regimen, you see. It's just as important to work your maxilofacial muscles and trigger fingers as it is your thighs and backs.




Yeah, the Dragonskin armor kicks all kinds of ass. Its stronger, lighter and has no weak spots.

Maybe I'll design some Armored Go-Go boots for a Glitter Girl in the Rifts setting.

Well, I am working my maxillofacial muscles back into shape so no worries there but its definately my weak point right now. I was a little out of pratice but then again so was she. My trigger finger is ALWAYS in shape as are my thighs and back. Looks like I have to concentrate on my weak point. (Darn the luck)


----------



## Jdvn1

Galeros said:


> You must not be used to getting glomped. If you hang around here more often you will get used to it.



Hey, I've been busy! I guess you'll have to keep glomping me until I'm used to it.


----------



## Wereserpent

It looks like it is just you and I now Jdvn1.


----------



## Jdvn1

A Falcon Punch will knock you off the screen! Aren't there less extreme options?

Just you and me? Sorry, I have to leave to take a midterm pretty soon!


----------



## Wereserpent

Jdvn1 said:


> Hey, I've been busy! I guess you'll have to keep glomping me until I'm used to it.




*Glomps Jdvn1 9999999999999999999999999999999999 times in a row*



Galeros said:


> It looks like it is just you and I now Jdvn1.




I spoke too soon.


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, the first 9999999999999999999999999999999998 times still hurt, but that last one was okay!

Other people are still online, according to EN World, so you won't be alone long, I think!


----------



## Goldmoon

Jdvn1 said:


> Best of luck to you, Goldmoon!




Thank you!


Galeros said:


> I often wonder if the Hive has become sentient.




I believe it has.



Galeros said:


> You must not be used to getting glomped. If you hang around here more often you will get used to it.




*Glomps Jdvn1*



Jdvn1 said:


> Hey, I've been busy! I guess you'll have to keep glomping me until I'm used to it.




*Glomps Jdvn1*


Galeros said:


> It looks like it is just you and I now Jdvn1.




I'm still here!


----------



## Wereserpent

Jdvn1 said:


> Well, the first 9999999999999999999999999999999998 times still hurt, but that last one was okay!
> 
> Other people are still online, according to EN World, so you won't be alone long, I think!




Well, Glomping takes some getting used to.

Please post more other people!

Oh, and who is going to get the next Hive?


----------



## Wereserpent

Huh? So Goldsie is still here.


----------



## Jdvn1

That's a lot of glomping! I wonder if one can dodge a glomp.

I just saw everyone's favorite hafrogperson post elsewhere. I'll guess he's coming by, too.


----------



## Wereserpent

Hopefully the forggy comes by.


----------



## Wereserpent

I guess I will get the next HIVE if no one else minds.


----------



## Goldmoon

Jdvn1 said:


> That's a lot of glomping! I wonder if one can dodge a glomp.
> 
> I just saw everyone's favorite hafrogperson post elsewhere. I'll guess he's coming by, too.




Maybe you could dodge a normal glomp but probably not one of Galeros' glomps.


----------



## The_Warlock

Goldmoon said:
			
		

> I hear that a good Falcon Punch will solve teen pregnancy.




The Russian Judge agrees.




			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Yeah, the Dragonskin armor kicks all kinds of ass. Its stronger, lighter and has no weak spots.
> 
> Maybe I'll design some Armored Go-Go boots for a Glitter Girl in the Rifts setting.




Ok, now THAT's an image that might make me want to play RIFTS again.




			
				Goldmoon said:
			
		

> Well, I am working my maxillofacial muscles back into shape so no worries there but its definately my weak point right now. I was a little out of pratice but then again so was she. My trigger finger is ALWAYS in shape as are my thighs and back. Looks like I have to concentrate on my weak point. (Darn the luck)





Darn indeed.


----------



## Wereserpent

Goldmoon said:


> Maybe you could dodge a normal glomp but probably not one of Galeros' glomps.






Here is the new HIVE.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/off-to...egomenon/253829-arghhh-who-put-hive-here.html


----------



## megamania

Hive got it


----------

